# Tutorial: Flashing k550i to w610i !!



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 2, 2007)

*Tutorial: Flash k550 to w610 !!*

*img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/9/9/23/f_welcomem_be03542.gif​ 
This guide will help u convert your k550i into a Cybershot-Walkman Phone !! 
Flash k550 to w610 easily and also make it the coolest phone out there in the crowd !
Then u will have w610i
k550i+w610i best of both worlds and popularly know as Cybershot-Walkman




> *Well Guys This tutorial has been really great !! i learnt a lot and also taught a lot to you guys !!
> This tutorial has many dead links now !! and few things are outdated !! you can check out the updated version
> *
> here
> ...


Flash at your own risk ! I don't know if this voids your warranty ! 
many say it does voids warranty 
my idea in that case is flash back to k550 

Leave Your Mail if possible i will contact u !!! on MSN or Yahoo !

*A Word of Caution !

*Its very unlikely and rare that your your phone might get damaged !
In case of your bad luck am not responsible ! i don't want to be shameful !
* READ Safety TIPS at the end FIRST !!!*

This tutorial is general.. all flashing and hacks can be used for any db2020 CID52 phones
but u need the FS and MAIN of the phone that u want to flash to..
examples K550, K610, K790, K800, V630, W830, W850, W610, W710, W880, Z610, Z710 W660 etc
for examples digitzen flashed his s500 to w580i by following this tutorial !!

Don't get scared that this tutorial is really long !
Just flash in W610i Main w610i FS and Customize it ! you will have a wonderful new phone w610i
just ignore those lots and lots of updates !! they are all hacking and modding !
but if you have the time and interest then go ahead and read the entire thread !
 plzz do report broken links if u find any...

Table of Content !!

1. Tools Needed
2. Updating Phone
3. Backup Of GDFS
4. Flashing to w610i
5. Flash Menus
6. How to use FSX
7. Acoustics
8. Camera Drivers
9. Walkman Skins
10. Flash Wallpaper
11. Lots of other updates
12. *Safety Tips*
13. FAR MANAGER 
14. Change Main Menu ICONS
15. Phone is not updated or can't update phone problem ! 
16. Creating Custom Layout File
17. Camera Frames !! Add more camera Frames
*
Picture quality does not decrease !! So don't Worry !

*Cons: Camera does not start automatically when u open the shutter
u hv to press the cam button after opening shutter.

EDIT: You can get all files necessary at this website and other good stuff on IPROTEBE
*
Link to IPROTEBE in English >> Click here !!*

*www.iprotebe.cz/sony-ericsson

registration on iprotebe will take abt 1 minute..do it for lots of goodies..
*
the guide : *

Cybershot-Walkman
 
Tools needed :

Your phone and the data cable that comes with k550i !!
Windows XP Service Pack2

*SEUS *: *S*ony *E*ricsson *U*pdate *S*ervice ( TO UPDATE YOUR K550 TO CID52 )

Latest SEUS updated . 16-10-2007

**www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/Update_Service_Setup-2.7.9.14-1.exe

** XS++ v 2.2 or 3.0

*download from hgetis collection Click here

 w610i Main

*www.esnips.com/doc/2c1c7d9d-4ee6-4a6a-9bc3-783f8b653023/W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52

w610i FS..! ( what follows down is w610i Europe Central FS )

*www.4shared.com/file/26441932/6c503ae1/W610_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.html

Cust pack.. for Cent Europe FS

*www.4shared.com/file/26443886/2302858f/W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE.html

 or an FS for your region...form the hgetis collection

Click Here !!
*
About Hgetis .. he is a cool member who has helped us.. check out hgetis collection for FS ad Custpacks*

START :

0: backup all contacts !!  yes back up everything in phone..ur ringtones etc.etc
to back up contacts use MyPhoneExplorer

* 1. First update your phone via SEUS.* 

this is easy just follow the on screen instructions given by SEUS program !
Reason XS++ supports CID52 flashing and SEUS will update your phone to CID52
don't worry this is absolutely safe and works great ! and this does not void warranty
If your phone is updated then SEUS will says its already updated.. this is the case with all new k550i sold in august and there after ! ppl who got phones before july will hv EROM CID 51 phone !
Installing SEUS is compulsary even if your phone is updated ! because it install drivers required for flashing which XS++ will use !
( if you get that Flash Player not installed message then check this post ! )


*Backup of GDFS ! ( to be done only after updating phone )
* *
Now u can use XS++ 2.2 to backup GDFS.. *

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16338
*
Backup GDFS only After You Have Updated your phone to CID52 ..! *

best place to download XS++ is se-nse.. so do register on se-nse.. 
now its the flashing heaven.. u can't miss that forum !


Shutdown phone .. *Reinsert battery !*
Start XS++
Click on connect in XS++
holding C connect phone to USB cable ! don't leave C untill XS++ says ready for operation !

In configuration select GDFS..
Click Backup GDFS...!
wait for few seconds..!! you get your GDFS back up file !
Keep the GDFS safely  !!!!
Backup GDFS only for the first time !!

Step 1:....................                         Step 2:                         ................... Step 3....Done !

*img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/6/10/17/akshayy/t_xsppstep1m_d4fc31b.png   *img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/6/10/17/akshayy/t_gdfsstep2m_89880c9.png     *img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/6/10/17/akshayy/t_gdfsstep3m_b7ba63b.png  *img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/6/10/17/akshayy/t_gdfsstep4m_c2b8710.png
Done !!
*
before starting phone always resinsert battery*

 *Flashing Main :*

2. Now the real flashing  
Turn off your phone. Start XS++ . Select USB .*.Reinsert battery. *
Click on connect in XS++ and then holding C ( as in SEUS update ) connect your phone to the USB cable ( with in 30 seconds )
it gets detected then release the C key
The left screen will display your phone details including your firmware version 

EROM CID  should be CID52. OTP CID should be 51. ( Your Phone Must satisfy this condition for flashing )

now in configuration, select flash. In the new screen, check on Flash Main Firmware Click ‘…’ and select the firmware file

 W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn
( keep other options unchecked)

hit the flash button and relax !! it will show finished after loading
when done Exit XS++ and disconnect phone........Reinsert battery

well u can now start your phone no problems...it will start


*Now Flashing FS:*

now restart XS++...reinsert battery...
connect the phone ( usual method holding c key etc etc )

now select this FS 'W610_R6BC002_*FS_CENT_EUROPE*_RED52.fbn' 
( unrar it first and get the .fbn file )

check flash FS option !!
keep other option unchecked and hit flash !!
after its done just restart xs++ and reinsert battery

this time u can't start u r phone u will get an error because if your flash FS then you must customize it and that's what is our next step... relax. !

* Different FS have Different language files and T9 dictionary files .. and everything else is the same*

You must use the FS that has your language.. English is present in all FS by default..!

 Now this is a list of what FS has what language..

  FS language list... !!

and *Cent Europe FS* has following languages.. *EN CS HU PL and SK*.... ( EN is eglish and so on )
if lucky u might have one here  see it !! if u not getting an FS...just ask me..!

*Our Friend has gifted use Some FS and Main !! check them out if u have one for yourself .. for your region.. an FS with your langauge..
*
 Click here

Thanks to him !!

*APAC FS* 
has got following languages. English, Indonesian-Bahasar, Malay, Philippine-Tagalog, Vietnamese, Chinese simplified
*T9: *English only !!
*
You can flash both Main and FS together in one go...!!*

Pictures !! here both Main and FS are being flashed together..
do this if u want to flash both w610i Main and w610i FS
in case u wanted to flash only Main then u must select flash main only and select appropriate Main.!

*img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/6/10/17/akshayy/t_xsppstep1m_d4fc31b.png *img39.picoodle.com/img/img39/6/10/18/akshayy/t_flashstep2m_12990ff.png *img40.picoodle.com/img/img40/6/10/18/akshayy/t_flashstep3m_7cc933a.png



now finally customization

download a cust pack from hgetis collection..! if not available for your region... then ask for it..!
i shall creat one for you !!

connect phone ( usual process )
unzip the customization pack ( use the cust pack which goes with the FS of your choice or create one which is very easy )

you will find a folder named "tpa" in it

now in xs++ directory on PC, in the directory where u have xs++.exe create a new folder named "own_custpack"

copy the "tpa" folder into this "own_custpack" folder the path of custom files should be like own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom...

open xs++ and connect fone check only customize file system

now under phone model select 'Own Custpack'
under CDA and Region, select '/own_custpack'

now hit flash...
now in few seconds custom files will be added to your phone and done
Start your phone !! Wait for some time !!

INFORMATION :

You Can Flash Only Main and leave it.. and be on the k550i FS !! This Good for people who are unable to find FS for their Region and Langauge !!
Or People who don' t know how to add languages to FS ( which is tricky )

By Flashing Main You get everything .. Just that you must then separately flash skins and flash menu and nothing else...!
Because FS contains only Media Contents Acoustics Drivers etc .. Which is same for both phones .. But w610i FS has different ringtones and wallpapers..that's all and no difference.
if u flashed only main then your phone says k550i in phone status.. but u flash w610i then its always identified as w610i and also shown as w610i in many places !

But XS++ 2.2 will always identify your phone as k550i .. its because every phone has unique IMEI number ! Even SEUS will identify your phone as k550i because they know very well what IMEI number is what phone..!

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMEI

Its RECOMMENDED to Flash both W610i Main and W610i FS !

For more hacks and customizations keep checking out Se-Nse and this post !

IMPORTANT : don't forget to get original hpm 70 or Creative EP 630 earphones or better
(its ridiculous to expect a very big leap in music quality without good earphones)

Basic tutorial ends here !! Hacking and modding begins now but do read safety tips ! its one of last updates !!
 
.................................................. .................................................. .....................................
*
Read How to use FAR MANAGER AND SEFP !!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67161&page=2
**
UPDATE : How to USE FSX ! Must Read !!

Note: FSX And Own_Custpack Method are one and the same

IN XS++ 3.0 use Own_custpack method for mass upload of files !
because FSX has been given a interface !

* Using FSX in XS++ v 2.2 !

Copy files to files_to_upload directory as required..!!

or own_custpack folder and flash as you flashed the custom pack !
this way you upload files to correct place
you can use this own_custpack for acoustics,camera drivers and everything !

the video is for XS++ 1.6.8 ( but watch it even for v 2.2 users ) !!
the following video is only 4 MB download !!

download !

the video shows how to flash...see this video and proceed
learn how to use FSX....its important because its a nice way to upload files to phone's File System !!
The only difference is the wayin selection has been removed.. for XS++ 2.x

You can use FAR MANGER or FSX to upload files to file system.. which ever u feel comfortable !
*
Flash Menus:

* ( do this later...after u done flashing main fs and custpack after u seen ur phone work nicely and after )

inside the own_custpack folder create a new folder named flash
here exactly tpa/preset/system/desktop/

so that u hv own_custpack/tpa/preset/system/desktop/flash/**** .swf files here****

inside this 'flash' folder copy the swf files only
then open XS++ and use customization
upload the same way u uploaded customization files.. ( using breakxs wayin setting as usual )

here are the flash and non flash themes ( the ones that come with w610i for more read post no 27 )
remember seperate the .swf and .thm in the rar file given below and send only the .swf files using xs++
copy the .thm files as usually u do in file transfer mode when phone is woking in normal conditions

*rapidshare.com/files/50589922/w610.rar.html

these 3 flash menus are for ppl who flashed with k550i FS and w610i Main
if u flashed with w610i FS and w610 Main then u already have these 3 in your phone

More Flash Menus
 
176x220
*rapidshare.com/files/34781908/176_220.zip
*rapidshare.com/files/36290453/176x220__2_.zip

TO PREVIEW them just upload the .swf to phone's M2 card check them out !!! a great way to preview before flashing them into phone's FS !! better then previewing them on a computer !


Very big collection of flash menus by divasamm

*www.4shared.com/file/29929024/93db2b62/flash-goodies.html

 password is w610

*Convert Non-Flash Theme to Flash Themes

Adding Support for flash theme !!
* 
google 7zip and tugzip and download them
download instructions here 1.12 MB download

u can use winrar or tugzip to unzip it but u hv to change the extension of file frm .thm to .tar which u can't do unless u hv show extensions enabled in windows !
u can add it to tar achieve only using tugzip the ones done with 7zip don't work well !
google search and download tugzip and 7zip ...


Easier method : Use MyThemesCreator by lasyk.net to create flash menu !!

*
Flash menu will not work if you don't have appropriate .thm files
you need a .swf and .thm .... after placing .swf in FS you must copy .thm to M2 Card and then apply the flash menu*


.................................................. .................................................. .....................................
*
UPDATE : Acoustics
* 
w880 acoustics
download w880 originals : very good quality

*www.esnips.com/doc/60fc56ef-39a5-4e...F_Acoustic_W880

Xearo Ma lout hv quality and loudness and superb mega bass !
xearo ma loud acoustic : loud and awesome megabass

*www.esnips.com/doc/8501542b-6962-45...3/xaero_ma_loud

upload the acoustic files to this folder
files_to_upload/ifs/settings/acoustic/**** zapf files here ****

and flash it...using FSX....see the video about how to flash with FSX option in XS++
u can use any zapf acoustics... not apf acoustics

xadro ma loud are even better..! tested by rutwik.. so guys who want loudness and also great thump.. use xaero ma loud !
xaero ma loud tested by me >> they are good and loud...!

people who don't like loud acoustics try out w880 acoustics ! and i use w880i .. coz i just hate loud music.. i like the low music in the background..!

New Acoustics ! The JPx Pack !

Download JPx Pack

*www.esnips.com/doc/96d3a935-2c02-47...115e86f045a/JPx

Description of Acoustic Mix (JPx):
1. Original W850 acoustic
2. Applied Xaero_maloud acoustic files
3. Applied Ego farfield play acoustic files
4. Applied PedroPS extreme Loud call (fix) file
5. Applied Asash MEGABASS acoustic files

Also follow the MANUAL equalizer setting of PedroPS (16_9_11_16_14)

Result:

1. Nice overall sound, crisp, clear, no hissing during headset or loadspeaker play. (Not that high and too trebelish like sunfirev7)
2. Higher volume for SMS and ringtone alerts
3. Higher volume of front speaker during calls
4. Superb BASS

i kind don't like this jpx pack.. its has too much of bass..everything is missing
i tired this...its boring.. may be i will remove this from tutorial !

now the phone is a music monster..... just hope that all take good care of god given wonderful ears !!
the bass of hpm 70 is stunning.. !! especially with properly closed ears with appropriate earbuds !
*
UPDATE : Camera Drivers*

WARNING !! 3 ppl got cam damaged after using extreme cam drivers... other have not had problems with cam drivers... but many have not damaged camera after using new cam mods...

now i hope you are lucky !!!!

location : files_to_upload/ifs/settings/camera/***camera driver file here****

drivers v2.4 chris067 at esato
( highly improved video recording )
details of mods

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=155098

1. VR is set to 24 fps instead of 10 fps
2. Fine quality settings :
all pictures , compression is set from 85% to 95%
1632x1224 size, quality improved
3. Sharpening set to maximum
4. Tested and works good.
download

this driver works fine...
i highly recommened u to follow its discussion on here in esato !!!

cam drivers by number1 at se-nse
details
increased buffer and image sizes (plz note not tested )
download

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=155098
*
UPDATE: Walkman 2 Skins*

download here

use FSX...just put the folder TPA from the archieve to files_to_upload

don't preview the skins in files_to_upload folder
extract them to some other place and see them there...because if u check them out then windows will create thumbs.db files in each of the skins folder ! and u don't want to upload junk to your phone's FS !

Some Information : u have to place skin folders in TPA\SYSTEM\MULTIMEDIA\MP\SKIN\**skin folder here**
and each skin folder contians details of that skins... but its already done in and compressed in rar...
just unrar it and upload it..

more skins here

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=14361&st=40

Guess what ?? We can also have Flash walkman Skins

This will require a bit of modding on your behalf
edit the .xml in skin folder

<image id="audio.background" filename="PlayView_Background.png"/>
to
<image id="audio.background" filename="PlayView_Background.swf"/>

and replace playview_background.swf with ur fav .swf background..!

only problem is that the player is a little slower with swf background
*
Update : Lots of Flash Wallpapers !!*

download flash wallpapers from here and copy them to Memory card using data cable !!
no flashing needed and then in phone set it as wallpaper as u do normally with jpg or gif

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtop...mp;#entry162706
*
UPDATE: only for phone with w610i Main and k550i FS*

( In such a phone u won't have radio option in Half of the Flash Menus )
but u will have the radio option in Menu when using Normal Theme...

While using flash menu in (k550i FS and w610i Main phone) u wont have the radio option in the phone.... ( ignore this if you flashed completely to Walkman !)
upload this MENU.ML using own_custpack method ( with break XS settings again ) to this directory ( give also is k550i menu.ml file...if u want to revert back then rename it as menu.ml and up it in its place back )

TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\MENU\*** menu.ml file here ***

the file
*rapidshare.com/files/53570341/MENU.ML.html

or esnips link
*www.esnips.com/web/xxxagentxxxsOtherStuff/

other method is that u shld create a shortcut to ur phone's radio while using normal themes and then apply a flash theme and u can get to the radio using that shortcut keyy

UPDATE: Some Information : U can flash only the MAIN and use the phone !! there is actually no need to flash FS at all
u will have the original stock old k550i FS....
and enjoy cybershot walkman with k550i FS and latest w610i MAIN but that k550i FS is old !! coz u did not flash the latest that's all !
*
Update: Get Rid Of Sony Ericsson Links
* 
while flashing customization delete all .itm files and send only those Customize.xml and preloaded_config.xml
find them in the customization pack in tpa/preset/custom/
this way u won't have Sony Ericsson links all over the phone in games apps pics themes etc !! i hope u guys get it
*

UPDATE : Very Cool one !!* 

Download Content from Sony Ericsson Wesbite : Learn here !!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68100
*
**
UPDATE : here is a tutorial on how to extract the contents of FS*

incase u could not download main2raw and SEFStool from the links given in that tut then google search and download from alternate locations and i think they must be available on iprotebe also
if u extract the FS of w610i u can get walkman skins at this location TPA\SYSTEM\MULTIMEDIA\MP\SKIN have a look at them and see if u can create such skins !

yes u can get the drivers in the FS and have a look at them also and see if u can modify them
u can keep those drivers as backup...

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=7658
*
UPDATE : Get Rid Of...... !*

The ring tones Greeting, Brooklyn D, Awakening always enter the playlist and irritate us
just delete Awakening, Brooklyn D them from the phone !

Greeting.mp3 this can't be deleted normally !
Use FSX to delete ! just add this file to delete list !
its location is \tpa\user\music\greeting.mp3

incase u really like those ringtone and want them
download them and copy to memory card.. this time in ringtone folder not in music folder !!

*www.esnips.com/doc/64cd7cb8-3d8e-45...efault-ringtone
*
UPDATE : Not Getting the FS for k550i and w610i of your choice ??*

Don't worry !! the only difference in FS is language files and of course some preloaded settings of Operator WAP and MMS settings that's!!

So U need to get your language files and its t9 dictionary file and upload it to the phone FS and enable that language !
get your language files form any SE phone FS..it may be for k800 or w810i or any phone.... here is the download list of many FS files

Using this list find out in which FS u might get ur language files

Get the FS and extract its contents and get the language files and upload it your phone... i have given the link to the tut about how to extract contents from an FS file !

then upload the files using XS++ to \TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\LANGUAGE\** here **

the files u need to upload is EN.LNG and EN.T9 for english
if ur your language code is XY then get that XY.LNG and XY.T9 file and upload it..

then edit that customize.xml in notepad to enable your language ( which is very easy once u look into it.. as its not a big file.. contains max of 20 lines )
*
UPDATE: Get Rid of Operator Logo

*Download this layout file and flash it to 

tpa/system/layout/                                >> layout.xml

Click here to download

thanks to semaj for providing that layout file !!
*
UPDATE : VISUALIZATIONS !*

As of now we have only 3 default ! U can edit the .avx and make new ones !
u can find them in

.avx files in \TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\multimedia\AV
starting image file in \TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\multimedia\AV_DATA

!!! change the start image to get new ones !!
as of now its know that there are only 2 effects lines and wrapping !
for more read this thread !

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtop...mp;#entry167156

if u hv k550i flashed with w610i main and k550i FS then flash them to the locations mentioned above using custpack method !
*
SAFETY TIPS !!
* 
Don't flash corrupt main into your phone ! XS++ flashing process may be get stuck in between !
if XS++ gets stuck in between then your phone is dead for good !
So Use the Generic Main given here which is tested and works !!

Keep the battery at 90-100 % charge...!! This is necessary...

A Physics Lesson : As battery charge goes down the potential across the terminals falls down...!! Its Obvious from conservation of energy . Enjoy You learned something new !! Lesson ends..!

While using XS++ don't load your computers processor !!
Your Computer should not hang in between !!
And also Power should not shutdown !! ( i mean computer must not shutdown )

In case of phone's death and u have to write your own phone's GDFS !! writing some other phone's GDFS will fail !!!!

before writing GDFS always ask for expert advice...! or ur phone might die beyond repair !! its then just a brick ! only Sony Ericsson or hopefully some one else like woton and davinci ....can then help u .. and they are going to charge... only SE can create a new GDFS for u..

in case u did not backup GDFS and phone dies... goto SE service center !!

we all now have awesomely amazing phones !! don't u want one ??

You can use XS++ any number of times... ok now that does not mean you use it 100 times a day in 365 days a year on the same phone.. !

Removing the SIM Card is not at all necessary while using XS++ !!
But that u reinsert battery after every succesive flash is very important ! if your remove your sim card ensures that you have reinserted battery !!
incase u forgot to reinsert battery ! your phone won't start ! reinsert battery and start ! it should start this time !

And You can Flash Main FS and Custpack all in one Go ( direct from k550i to w610i in one go ) ! which would be better and is recommended !
but if u want to start your phone after every operation then u should not flash all three in one go..


How to Revert back to k550i !

There are 2 ways !

1) Use XS++ 2.2 and flash both k550i Main and k550i FS
2) Use SEUS to flash k550i Main and XS++ 2.2 to flash k550i FS

But i recommend u to flash back k550i Main using XS++ 2.2 becasue in case CID53 update is released for k550i then in future u can't use XS++ anymore ! becasue XS++ does not support CID53

And u will have to wait for months for XS++ to support CID 53 flashing !!
*
UPDATE ::  Change Main Menu Icons !!

*Finally every thing's done and set !!

Thanks to kanwardeep he provided a modified k550menu ml and i just merged unequal parameters from it to a w610 menu ml

Tutorial Starts !!!!!!!

Shortcut way to change menu icons with out flashing over again !!

In Phone goto file manager goto other folder and then create a folder called menu and then inside menu create a folder live

like this ( create these folders in phone memory not memory card )
main menu>file manager>other>menu>live>

and in that live folder copy menu ml and icon files ( icon1_slected etc etc )
*
You must download w610i_custom_menu from my Esnips folder and copy that menu ml along with icons in live folder*

This is folder to download stuff from *www.esnips.com/web/akmenu

Use FAR MANAGER or XS++ to delete menu ml

1. Delete menu ml from tpa\preset\system\menu\

2. copy all 25 shortcuts to tpa\preset\system\menu\**here**

3. done !!

4. start phone enjoy !!

How to change icons easily later

Simply replace icon in phone memory with the icon that u want
u can download ready made icons lots of them

Now on camera will be known as Cybershot and Music Player will be known as Walkman.. because i have renamed both in Menu ml ..

remember these shortcut file u must upload to FS
tpa\preset\system\menu\**here**

Download all files from here including shortcuts from here

*www.esnips.com/web/akmenu

file names and what they are..

1.k550 custom menu >> this menu ml is for using custom icons ! for k550i ppl

2. w610 custom menu >> for custom icons .. this is for k550@w610 flashed phone

3.w610i original cybershot menu >>
camera renamed as cybershot rest everything is same .. this is not for custom icons

4.k550i original walkman menu >>media player renamed as walkman .. this is not for custom icons

5. k550i original menu and
6.w610i original menu are 100% original stuff .. from a factory phone !! lol 


i hope all understood

for those who wanted to know how this works

see a preview
*img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/6/11/4/f_Urbanw710m_c262337.png

download urban icon packs.. its theme is also there
*www.esnips.com/doc/29bd3458-af50-4871-9378-286e342a50ee/Urban

i will soon share many other icon packs !!

We can create shortcuts to files present in FS
so we will place the shortcuts in FS and it will point to a file outside FS
and we make it point to files in free phone memory .. lol !

To new comers >> FS is File System !
To Write into Phone FS you must use XS++ or FAR MANAGER

where we were creating the menu ml files and trying it out

list of what icon is what

icon1_selected.png -> Play now! or Operator Webpage
icon2_selected.png -> Internet services
icon3_selected.png -> Entertainment
icon4_selected.png -> Camera
icon5_selected.png -> Messages
icon6_selected.png -> Media Player
icon7_selected.png -> File manager
icon8_selected.png -> Contacts
icon9_selected.png -> Radio or Track id
icon10_selected.png -> Calls
icon11_selected.png -> Organizer
icon12_selected.png -> Settings


the same applies for icon unselected files !!


dark pack

*dl01.seliweb.com/files/se/screens/Dark_w810.png

*www.esnips.com/doc/08fa757c-7ba6-40f4-b9e4-dcbef96e5b15/Dark_pack

*

Add new camera frames !! cool ones must check out*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=725234&postcount=684
.................................................. .................................................. ....................................

A REQUEST !!
 
Please Take Pictures Before Flashing and Pictures of same things After Flashing !!

And Upload for Comparison !!! Thank you !
*

Phone is not UPdated from CID51 to CID52
*
SEUS has problems for updating some CID51 phone to CID52

in such a case use Setool2 lite to flash it
and here you must use CID51 Firmwares !

here you get the firmwares for CID51 !!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=677181&postcount=459

and please follow this tutorial for using SEtool 2 lite

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17855&hl=w200


now you must use w610i firmwares !!

yes make gdfs backup in Setool 2 lite before flashing and stuff

for more CID51 firmwares contact me !!
.................................................. .................................................. ....................................
*
Thanks to*

>>>>> Gbrooks3 and Team for creating XS++ and support !!

1. infra_red_dude : for introducing me to the world of flashing and Se-Nse
2. Romil : for support on orkut !! and for confirming that the phone won't get damaged..lolz
3. And of course the Great Se-Nse team !!
4. thanks to prada on Se-nse .. he helped out the most !
5. thanks to number1 too on Se-nse !! for GDFS back up info !
6. thanks to fatez for providing use some FS and custpacks !
7. thanks to hgetis for hgetis collection
8. thanks to rekoil for all XS++ picutres..!!!!!
.................................................. .................................................. .....................................

More To Come As Discovered !! We are all waiting for db2020 patching support !!

Aren't we having fun ??? plz post your suggestion and ideas !!

 Enjoy Your Cybershot Walkman !!
Regards
Akshay !!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 2, 2007)

Good tut sir..


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 3, 2007)

Gr8 tut buddy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

excellant tut akshay!  SE flasher in the making... good good 

note: THIS WILL VOID UR WARRANTY. AND USING SEUS WON'T GET UR PHONE BACK TO K550I FIRMWARE. YOU GOTTA FLASH K550I MAIN AND FS TO GET IT BACK AND BEFORE TAKING IT TO A SE SERVICE CENTER.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 3, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> excellant tut akshay!  SE flasher in the making... good good


thnx for ur good words and support



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> note: THIS WILL VOID UR WARRANTY. AND USING SEUS WON'T GET UR PHONE BACK TO K550I FIRMWARE. YOU GOTTA FLASH K550I MAIN AND FS TO GET IT BACK AND BEFORE TAKING IT TO A SE SERVICE CENTER.


 i flashed phone to w610i Main only first....and kept the stock (old) FS of k550i...
games and apps failed to work....
so i flashed back to k550i main using SEUS..still games and apps failed to work..i did flash k550i back to latest k550i main..

then later again flashed with w610i main and then continued and falshed with latest k550i FS and customized it ! and this time phone started up nicely with no bugs and apps and games worked out well !!

so i think flashing the phone with SEUS will now put it back to k550i
this works out with k550i !

ne idea hw to back up gdfs and keep it safe...give some tips for safe flashing !

also am a bit confused where to put w880 acoustics can u tell me exactly where ?? using XS++ 
coz every one has his own way of english....
in own_custack/tpa/ifs/settings/acoustic
or 
own_custpack/ifs/settings/acoustic


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

there is nothing as safe flashing!! you either successfully complete it or fail!! regarding the acoustics, this is the location in the phone: /ifs/settings/acoustic

all acoustics are interchangable. you can even mix and match and create ur own acoustics for ur prefs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 4, 2007)

w880 acoustics
download w880 originals or sunfire ( higher volume and no hissing )
or download from the vast internet.....which ever u want...
here u get many..  iprotebe 

and upload the acoustic files to this folder
/ifs/settings/acoustic/

and flash it...using fsx....see the video about how to flash with FSX option in XS++
 the video shows how to flash...see this video and proceed

!!


----------



## entrana (Sep 5, 2007)

guys guess what i googled it, and digitforum was the only place for the tut
yay +1 for india
and i see that k850i has cybershot + walkman too


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 5, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> guys guess what i googled it, and digitforum was the only place for the tut
> yay +1 for india
> and i see that k850i has cybershot + walkman too


yeah saw that.....

also did u see My current signature is a top rank on Google for Cybershot Walkman !!! 


Flash k550i to w610i
Flashing k550i to w610i
*

SEUS : FLASH PLAYER NOT INSTALLED ERROR ! 
*
SEUS requires flash player.... 

all firefox user have this problem !

Just install flash player using Internet explorer !!
search for flash player using IE ! goto that abode or macromedia wesbite...
install it ! for windows and for IE !

Restart Computer !


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

i know thats what i said

i also said k850i wil have cybershot and walkman in it


----------



## dtox (Sep 7, 2007)

do u get walkman 2 using this?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 7, 2007)

1) Cybershot walkman... u get Walkman 2 and also megabass and also cybershot...it a hybrid phone...best of both worlds....basically u get everything of walkman w610i and also that of cybershot k550i

2) second method...use w610i Main and w610i FS....u get a 100 % w610i
there won't be even a minute difference with your k550i and w610i !!!

u get walman 2 player...megabass and flash menu...in both options.

and u can load some nice acoustics like xaero_ma_loud or sunfire7 or w880 originals
or else the k790i originals...... as u all know k790i was given best music phone tag and ratings in recent digit mag ....saying that it even beats its walkman counterparts

few of my friends now say that k550i and w610i have same camera drivers
and i can't believe this unless i check each and every code line in the drivers !!
so wait for the results !!! 

if it turns out to be true then we can completely flash to a walkman.... without sacrificing the camera quality...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

yes, use some file compare utility and compare the hex code of both the drivers.

actully wid a bit of trial and error u can mod the cam driver too (like increasing the jpg compression ratio, colour reproduction, fineness etc.)


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Sep 8, 2007)

how to backup orignal firmware


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 8, 2007)

ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> how to backup orignal firmware


why do u want to back up an old firmware ???
the k550i latest FS download link is provided...keep it in safe place on hdd after download

k550i main u don't hv to back up just use SEUS and it will upload latest k550i main into phone...or else u will always find a k550i main in some download site.
and even the latest k550i customization pack is provided...use that to revert to k550i incase..

@infra_red_dude
if u know some such software plzz tell ok...
may be i will use the strcmp funtion that i wrote in C to compare


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> @infra_red_dude
> if u know some such software plzz tell ok...
> may be i will use the strcmp funtion that i wrote in C to compare


google is ur best fren. there are sooooooo many out there 

btw, if the "diff" command in available then even that will do.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2007)

Good tut


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 9, 2007)

*This Post if for all links !

Tools Needed !* 
*
1) **XS++ 3.0


**forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16338
*
2) SEUS : Sony Ericsson Update Service

* *www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/Update_Service_Setup-2.7.9.14-1.exe
*
Cool stuff needed !*
*
1) Flash Menus (Lots of them)
**
Latest Collections ( has got all the flash menu possible except 2 or 3 missing )*

*www.sendspace.com/file/y04dgu
*
Pack 1* 

*rapidshare.com/files/34781908/176_220.zip
*
Pack 2*

*rapidshare.com/files/36290453/176x220__2_.zip


many might repeat .. but u get few rares one in

* 2) Flash Wallpapers ........ given is the se-nse discussion link there u can find many...
* *
discussion*

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=10367
*
108 flash wallpaper pack*

*www.sendspace.com/file/33kqst
*
3) More Walkman Skins*
*
A Pack
*
*www.esnips.com/doc/3de5c3a2-8d23-40c3-9828-d8600deaedf3/Walkman-skins-176x200

*Spread Over pages download skins from each page form this forum
*
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=14361&st=60

note u must use only 176x220 size skins ! don't use resized versions of 240x320 skins ! they don't align correctly !

* (read all Next pages on se-nse for more walkman skins)

4) w880 acoustics* 

*www.esnips.com/doc/10bdeb0a-d417-4ef9-8b10-90f59972e0e9/ZAPF_Acoustic_W880-originals
*
JPx PAck best so far ( loud and super bass acoustics )
Jpx pack sucks..for me
*www.esnips.com/doc/96d3a935-2c02-471f-991a-9115e86f045a/JPx

Xaero ma loud !! best loud acoustics.. cool megabass too!!

*www.esnips.com/doc/8501542b-6962-4526-96b7-35721af94d23/xaero_ma_loud

Ultrabass pack ... if u want this.. ask for it !! thanks.. i will share for sure !

5) Camera drivers

***www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=155098

read discusssion there and use it..!

6) More Visulizations 

follow here* 

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=15403&st=0&gopid=167156&#entry167156
*
7) Download SE original content learn here
*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68100*

8) Convert Non-Flash Theme to Flash Themes**
 
*google 7zip and tugzip and download them

download instructions here   1.12 MB download

u can use winrar or tugzip to unzip it but u hv to change the extension of file frm .thm to .tar which u can't do unless u hv show extensions enabled in windows !
u can add it to tar achieve only using tugzip the ones done with 7zip don't work well !
*
find original stuff here if u want to revert back acoustics and cam drivers thanks to agent x*

*www.esnips.com/web/xxxagentxxxsOtherStuff


----------



## reddick (Sep 9, 2007)

AnyOne know how to FLASH Nokia ones! I have N73ME...Can I flash it to gt +advantages more


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2007)

^^^ i don't think there's much to play wid a nokia firmware.

@akshay
what made u to conclude that w610i has poor light sensitivity?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2007)

*
Service Manual for k550i and w610i !!!!!*

DOWNLOAD !

FAR Manger Tutorial Removed.. will be posted back sonon


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

oh ok... mebbe its the way the lens is placed on w610i and k550i that's behind the difference.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 10, 2007)

Excellent tut aks_win...

question for both infra_red_dude & aks_win....will i be able to get AF on the W580i if n ever any sorta hack comes up? i mean will that be possible?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 10, 2007)

^^^ NO

AF is the feature of the cam module, a hardware feature. so its not possible by just some hack.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 10, 2007)

one fellow gave a me a wonderful idea

buy a 2-3 weeks old k550i @ 5k ( 120 $) and flash it to w610i !!! awesome phone for awesome price !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 11, 2007)

readers of this thread are requested to post their results !!!
and that should help everyone
illustrate your flashing experience !!

Current Satuts of my phone is W610i
i flashed with w610i main and w610i FS and obs w610i Cust pack
its cool
but i learnt that radio in the entertainment section for w610i....i miss it on the main menu

sunfire and xaero acoustics are loud no difference in quality...... and that's not i really what want !!
coz loud music is bad for ears...
am with the current original w610i acoustics and enjoying it !!

megabass is good only for some songs
i feel that custom equalizer settings is the best !!!
yes the camera i feel no change in quality....its the same


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

over hundreds of flash menus here 

 i got an idea to preview them !!
 just upload the .swf to M2 in and check them out !!! its really great way to preview before flashing them into phone !!

 download the 176x220 ones for (k550i and w610i and phones with same screen res )

176x220
*rapidshare.com/files/34781908/176_220.zip
*rapidshare.com/files/36290453/176x220__2_.zip

for others 128x160 and 240x320 ( examples w580i )
*rapidshare.com/files/34782169/128_160.zip
*rapidshare.com/files/34782554/240_320.zip


----------



## fatez (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi,

Just a question:

I need the italian language on my k550@w610.
Wich firmware must i download?

10x to all and 10x for the nice guide!

greetings, 

fatez


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

use generic MAIN firmware... its general
then for FS try
EUROPE CENT FS....... i assume it must hv italian... i really don't coz i used APAC

*www.iprotebe.cz/firmware-w610-cid52-r6bc002-fs

CENT i suppose is central..... 
there are two FS files available  europe fs and cent europe fs
can't tell in which FS italian language is enabled... hv to break into them and check it out...

u can get latest R6BC002 GENERIC MAIN and CENT EUROPE FS here
even the custompack for CENT FS Is available here

*www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchmode=2&searchName=w610

hold on lemme check it out
tell me the code for italian language
ex for english its en !

i found these languages in CENT EU FS...... CS EN HU PL and SK
u hv to find someother FS now....

try asking in Se-nse they will hv link to every FS availble..
or they can get u one from top sony which is a sort of paid site.


----------



## fatez (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Aks_win

10x for ur replay 

At this moment im "working" and i can't chek the version.
But i've flashed few monats ago with wotanserver and i've notet that the right firmware "italian" is called (generic dir): W610_CXC1250755_EUROPE_5_R1KC001_RED52.wtf

So i need Europe5?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

New UPDATES

Download SE k550i_w610i_service manual !!!!!!!!!!

Click here

use this to change panels


----------



## fatez (Sep 13, 2007)

Right, check here:

Wotanserver Language fw page

"Generic Europe 5
Languages: English, German, French, Italian
T9: English, German, French, Italian"

U can spy at Wotan FTP


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ dats very bad coz each of every FS is hard to get...
lets see i hv searched a bit

i dunno how to assemble an FS and build my own FS...
if i had we could hv put Italian Language files into it..

hey try R1KG but i think its got problems with games and apps
if it works well
if not then flash with R1KC


----------



## Svisto (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi all.

I have K550 flashed to w610. I am satisfied with it  .
Anybody know how to fix bug with camera? (does not start automatically when u open the shutter)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^ that settings will be main firmware
and no body knows how to hack into main firmware
it will be all in 100101010101 .. may be can't say.. coz u need a degree in EC and telecom to know how things really work inside !
hv to decode it first then and then find out and customize... which is very tough for us..


----------



## Svisto (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to say somebody

I have another qestion...
Which camera dirver is best for K550@W610?
Can you post link here?

Thanx


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^ i don't think there are modded versions available yet.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

check out the previews of many flash menus here !!!

*www.topsony.com/forum/local_links.php?catid=301


----------



## fatez (Sep 13, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> check out the previews of many flash menus here !!!
> 
> *www.topsony.com/forum/local_links.php?catid=301




Oooooh 

Very Very nice!!!

and show in catecory bar under W610 : W610_R6BC002_FS_EUROPE_5_RED52


Wow!
Is there what i need?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ yes in top sony u get everything
but download are not easy
u hv many restrictions.... register there and out
i think u need to hv min 20 posts to start downloading !

*www.topsony.com/forum/local_links.php?catid=87

in here u can find it out !!


----------



## fatez (Sep 13, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ yes in top sony u get everything
> but download are not easy
> u hv many restrictions.... register there and out
> i think u need to hv min 20 posts to start downloading !
> ...



Yes, or paying 2Euro pro month!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

Access to area of downloading only after 1 registered month and with 20
 messages. 100 MB's limit per month with a máx of 50 files. * The
 messages with spam will be eliminated.


hey wait... u can ask someone who has access to it and get it done
i registered there recently..

hey try asking here man

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=14932&hl=topsony


----------



## jommarn (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi! 
I have K550 flashed to w610 but only FW of 610 at R6CB002.
I got flash menu and walkman. But walkman not compleate
I don't have visualizations and skin of it. so how can I do get its ?
not flash FS . Thank you so much..

ps. sorry with my English .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^ hey flash both FS and MAIN !!

i hv given links to both FS and MAIN here goes again 
this time flash with FS and then flash customization files !!
FS

*www.iprotebe.cz/download/W610...RED52.rar.html

Custom Pack :

*rapidshare.com/files/52866712...ustom_pack.zip


custom pack choose for urself if the above does not suit ur country and does not hv language 
 iprotebe or find on in top sony and ask for that in this link
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=14932&hl=topsony

mean while fatez u can flash the MAIN firmware and still hav walkman and megabass only thing is u won't hv visuallization and skins for walkman also it says k550i in status that's all
just flash with generic MAIN u can always come with with SEUS

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=14932&hl=topsony

another update !!

while flashing customization delete all .itm files and send only those Customize.xml and preloaded_config.xml

this way u won't have Sony Ericsson links all over the phone in games apps pics themes etc !! i hope u guys it !! 
that sony ericsson link is the first option everywhere and u get rid of that this way


----------



## jommarn (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you 

I just try. and comeback again ^^


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 13, 2007)

download hundreds of flash wallpapers and use them

to use them just upload to phone memory card via datacable !! no flashing here 

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=10367&st=480&#entry162706


----------



## steph3n (Sep 14, 2007)

just wondering..

is it possible to have walkman 2.0, flash theme AND Cybershot software?


if not then...

what do i need to flash to get walkman 2.0 and flash theme?

full w610? meaning MAIN and FS?

also what are custom packs  exactly for?

thanks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 14, 2007)

you can't jus haf walkman 2.0 on cyber shot phone. you need to flash the whole MAIN firmware.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 14, 2007)

basically u can upload any custom pack !!!! but u must !!

in custom pack u get customize.xml !!
all custom packs have english language enabled and 
u can enable ur language by editing it !! its very simple !!!

and FS contains all camera drivers acoustics also 5 language files with T9 for that languages..english is present in all FS and Custom files !
if a custom pack does not have your language files then u can flash it into the phone and edit the customize.xml to support !! or get a ready made one !

i found out that R6BC001 FS of w610i and R6BC001 FS of k550i both have same camera drivers.. bit to bit !!

and MAIN is the base software ! its the actual firmware of the phone !
its the operating system of the phone  !
i don't see any change in quality of pictures for k550i@w610i with k550i !

AN IMPORTANT REQUEST !!!

Take Pictures Before Flashing and Take Same Pictures After Flashing !!

And Please Upload for Comparison !!!


----------



## fatez (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey *a_k_s_h_a_y*,

At the end i've buied the 2euro credit and downloaded the region5 for my country language.

doesent mather 


I've flashed both (main and fs) from W610, and the custm  HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_14_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_5 (rapidshar rulez!).

And sure the flahs theme 


only things is about secret service menu at voice called : "Service info - Info Software" am bottom : Personalization :

CDA102568/14 R6a cxc1250755
R1KC001 99E0W EUROPE_5

But why *R1KC001* ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 14, 2007)

^^ what's that ?? secret service menu ?? i don't see it anywhere in my phone !!
i think that custompack had it enabled it.. coz we all same FS and MAIN but urs custom pack is different .. just compare it with others and see what's different the others
u can open those .xml in notepad and its easy to understand that 

and about that R1KC001 !! don't worry !!
the FS and MAIN that i provided are 100 % R1BC002 versions ! and that's what i see in my phone Update service option in General settings menu !!

hey enjoy ur new w610i !!!


----------



## fatez (Sep 14, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ what's that ?? secret service menu ?? i don't see it anywhere in my phone !!
> i think that custompack had it enabled it.. coz we all same FS and MAIN but urs custom pack is different .. just compare it with others and see what's different the others
> u can open those .xml in notepad and its easy to understand that
> 
> ...





Secret Codes for Sony Ericsson phones 	
Sony Ericsson Secret Menu: -> * <- <- * <- * 
(-> means press joystick, arrow keys or jogdial to the right and <- means left.) 
You'll see phone model, software info, IMEI, configuration info, sim lock status, REAL time clock, total call time and text labels. 
You can also test your phones services and hardware from this menu (main display, camera, LED/illumination, Flash LED, keyboard, earphone, speaker, microphone, radio and vibrator tests)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 15, 2007)

^^ oh that ! i got it 

i checked it out there its R6BC002 for me !!!
sorry for the mistake its not R1BC002 but its R6B002 !!

updates :: added new camera drivers and xaero ma loud acoustics

also check out the method to download stuff from SE website from computers

to come walkman 2 skins !


----------



## dnajovo (Sep 16, 2007)

hello.i'm johnny from greece.i own sony ericsson k550i but when i try to flash the main menu of w660i it doesn't do it.also i have a question what is the difference between "R6BC002 ,R1KG001 and R1JD001" firmwares


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ u tried to flash w660i Main to k550i ?? 
i hv not tried it out and also since hardware don't match u will have lots of bugs
use a w610i Main and FS
also w660i got not auto focus.. 

R6BC002 is the latest Firmware from SE with fixed bugs and new small features added
others are old and not of concern
if u update ur phone via SEUS it updates it to R6BC002 or better


----------



## Skynet6 (Sep 16, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> while flashing customization delete all .itm files and send only those Customize.xml and preloaded_config.xml
> 
> this way u won't have Sony Ericsson links all over the phone in games apps pics themes etc !! i hope u guys it !!
> that sony ericsson link is the first option everywhere and u get rid of that this way



I did as you wrote but I still have links to sony ericsson sites

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

I want to ask you a question. I found 2 another cons :
- I can't upload music via Sony Disc2Phone aplication
- I have flash theme as a wallpaper but when I connect phone in File transfer mode it changes to another wallpaper

So my question is if you have these cons too ?

I've also have another question namely can I update my phone via SEUS (I've complete w610i)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2007)

i don't have those cons
well from the custpack u had to delete all .itm files and flash only those to customize.xml and preloaded_config.xml !!
i think u did not delete them properly or something wrong
and remember in XS++ folder always delete everything except wht u will upload


and yes i don't use disc2 phone ! its such a boring program to do so
u can upload files to phone's internal memory only in File Transfer Mode
where as to M2 i think u can transfer even when the phone is on ! using My Phone Explorer u can upload when phone on ! but there are few probs.. better no do this way !
 
and u know why we hold C button while connecting the phone to data cable during flashing ??
coz if u don't hold C it will goto file transfer mode !!

so shutdown ur phone and connect it to USB it goes directly to FT mode ! this is just for info !

hey yes abt that flash as wallpaper i hv to check it out !! wait hold on
yes it got reset to the wallpaper of the theme for me also 

if u update ur phone via SEUS it willl flash ur phone with latest k550i Main !

and u will be left with k550i Main w610i FS and w610i Custpack !
so then flash with k550i FS and k550i cust pack !!!


----------



## Skynet6 (Sep 16, 2007)

I did exactly what you wrote but I stil have those f***ing links.
I don't use Sony Disc2Phone, I only wanted to wrote that this way it doesn't work.

By updating via SEUS I mean if I can update it with w610i firmware selected ?

By the way I have another question what acoustics do you use becouse I got a little confused ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2007)

i now use w880i acoustics
i tired sunfire they are loud !! and i don't like it !
i tired to do something with qwerty12 but those apf work only on w810i could not test them really... they say its got best megabass

then there is xaero ma loud.. another loud acoustic.. since its loud did not bother to test it ..
k thanks abt that discman thing may be coz of compatibilty ....

here read this why i don't like loud stuff !!

or u can google search as follows

earsafety guide
or ear safety guide

UPDATE : Convert Non-Flash Theme to Flash Themes

google 7zip and tugzip and download them

 download instructions here


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 16, 2007)

i am unable to flash my fone ... turn off then put usb and press c ... waiting.... and then cant open msg box pops .... any help ppl .....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2007)

first connect the USB cable to computer !!!!

then reinsert battery !! holding C connect ur phone to ur computer !!

Problem may be also coz of no USB drivers installed...
install SEUS it will install all the necessary USB drivers
its better to have SE Pc Suite Installed !! ^^^


----------



## kelace (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Akshay 

That was a great bit of finding by u and ur friends. 
Well I have completed the first step ie, flashed the main firmware (W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn) and that was a success  

Afterward when I turned my phone on , all was ok and the music player was replaced by walkman 2.0  and the camera is also fine .

I just wanna know if now I can upload the flash themes and the sound drivers  without doing the 2nd step????   (without flashing FS)

Can I get the flash themes working by following the 3rd step ???? (customisation) ???? 

It would b great if it works .... Please help me out .......

Also what changes does FLASHING FS make ????


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2007)

hey buddy nice to know that
i recommend u to flash with w610i FS
because the camera drivers is exactly the same in w610i and k550i.. so u won't lose anything rather u get a lot of things... 
apart from that w610i FS has flash menu and walkman 2 player skins
and also it will show w610i status in phone.....
u can now also use flash menu and wallpapers provided u flash them into phone... flash menu are really cool...
u can upload flash menu to M2 and check those Menus out !! before flashing them into phone..

No No customization to be done only if u flash FS

now u can use flash menu coz u hv w610i Main !! just flash those flash menu using XS++ as in tut

only flashing Main is enough to get flash menu..


see i hv already mentioned in the tut like this !!




> here are the flash and non flash themes ( the ones that come with w610i for more read post no 27 )
> remember seperate the .swf and .thm in the rar file given below and send only the .swf files using xs++
> copy the .thm files as usually u do in file transfer mode when phone is woking in normal conditions
> 
> ...


----------



## jneow (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys do you know if the mods will work on a K550im?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 17, 2007)

jneow said:
			
		

> hi guys do you know if the mods will work on a K550im?


if there is w610im then u can use that Main Firmware to upload
there is no w610im as far as i know... dats bad

u can use w610i Main and w610i FS but u will lose imode

and i don't know what this imode is.. something to do with high speed net.. i suppose..
weather it is a software feature or hardware has to be known first !


----------



## kelace (Sep 17, 2007)

Hai akshay 

thanks for that reply . I have now installed the flash themes and the w880i accoustics and also the chris 2.4 driver 

But still has not flashed my FS !!!!

I question now ....  Will my phone work well with full walkman 2 options(visualisation + skins) if I flash my FS with  W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn  ?????

If it works , then I will flash the FS also to convert my k550i fully to w610i ....

Will there  b any problems ??? (Now the walkman 2 visualisations and themes are not working , same about album art  )


Please do giv ur suggestions .......

one more doubt ......


REFERING TO UR TUTORIAL ..

AFTER FLASHING FS U SAID IN THE TUTORIAL THAT IF WE SWITCH ON THE PHONE , IT WONT WORK , AND IT WILL GIV U AN ERROR MESSAGE ???

U MUST DO THE CUSTOMISATION AND THEN RESTART ??????

WHY DOES IT NOT WORK AFTER FLASHING FS ???

Once again please visit this link .....

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=155098&start=45#post2105578

the greatest sony ericsson community online !!!!

I have introduced ur post here in that forum .... also introduced u pal ......

So come on join www.esato.com:arrow::arrow:


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 17, 2007)

if u flash FS u must customize it !!!!!!!!!!
or else phone won't start.. ! that's all ! because it will says customization error
then u willl hv to shut it down and flash those customize.xml and preloaded_config.xml !! better flash these 2 files after flashing FS and start the phone !!

yes if u flash FS then again u have to flash w880i acoustics and camera drivers and flash menu all over again

its ok do it !! not a prob at all !
now just find a FS and flash it ! then customize it too !

yes both skins and visulization will work ! this time flash only FS coz u already flashed Main

it needs customize.xml and preloaded_congif.xml files to start the phone
FS won't have this files... that's why it won't start !
u flash them using FSX or own custpack method to its right place !!
the phone will start !!


----------



## kelace (Sep 17, 2007)

@ Akshay 


I just flashed the FS !!!!  Now its a full w610i and the phone just rocks !!!!!


thanx a lot pal and thats the biggest and most promising words I have ever recieved in my life 

Great work !!!!!  lets share this 2 all k550i users now ........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 17, 2007)

^^ ok thanks
see FS contains cam drivers and acoustics and all default themes etc etc !

now again flash w880i acoustics and new camera drivers ! 
and also see i hv added a new way to preview flash menus ! 


> i got an idea to preview them !!
> just upload the .swf to M2 in and check them out !!! its really great way to preview before flashing them into phone !!


u can flash stuff into phone as long as its internal memory ( around 70 MB after flashing Main and FS ) is empty.. ok i better not tell this fact to ppl !! coz they will load all insane stuff into FS .. better keep FS neat and clean ....

yes but don't upload all flash menu coz many suck !!


----------



## kelace (Sep 17, 2007)

Well thats great and it worked well in my cell ......

lets share this now 2 all k550i users !!!1

one more doubt .....  forgot 2 ask ..  

How do make the album art work ????  i mean the album art images ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 17, 2007)

i dunno about that.....did not think about album art !

how does windows media player detect it ??

hv to see when it shows album art...
may be create a folder and put a pic with album art as its name...

will see into it later..!


----------



## kelace (Sep 17, 2007)

one more doubt .....  forgot 2 ask ..  

How do make the album art work ????  i mean the album art images ???

letme search the net and try out figure it out ok


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 17, 2007)

added an update about how to get rid of those three insane ringtone that enter playlist always and irritate us

give some ratings for the thread... 
lemme see how that works out here.


----------



## kelace (Sep 18, 2007)

i found out how to organise the album art , it can be done using i-tunes, which manages album art .... I am now appling album arts 2 my collections.... not yet copied 2 phone ....   i guess will work


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 18, 2007)

ok thanks for that itune help ! i think that sony ericsson disc to walkman also shld have the same !

that's all for this week guys.. no more updates and hacks   for now
hv lots of backlogs at college and got to study  *

i request u ppl to come out with your own hacks and tricks 

*i tired to remove operator logo by editing layout.xml but with no success 

the shortcut method am in a confusion abt write protection of shortcuts !!!! hv to try it out later !!


> and about GDFS back up !!!
> download SeTool 2 lite !
> 
> for phone with  k550i Main and k550i FS !!!
> ...



meanwhile make all ur queries here i will try to answer !


----------



## fatez (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Ak! How are u?

in accordin to u :


```
Don't worry !! the only difference in FS is language files and of course some preloaded settings of Operator WAP and MMS settings that's!!

So U need to get your language files and its t9 dictionary file and upload it to the phone FS and enable that language !
get your language files form any SE phone FS..it may be for k800 or w810i or any phone.... here is the download list of many FS files

Using this list find out in which FS u might get ur language files

Get the FS and extract its contents and get the language files and upload it your phone... i have given the link to the tut about how to extract contents from an FS file !

then upload the files using XS++ to \TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\LANGUAGE\** here **

the files u need to upload is EN.LNG and EN.T9 for english
if ur your language code is XY then get that XY.LNG and XY.T9 file and upload it.. 

then edit that customize.xml in notepad to enable your language ( which is very easy once u look into it.. as its not a big file.. contains max of 20 lines )
```


Can i download the version *R6CA001 CID52* and put in the italian language from release *R6BC002 CID52* ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 18, 2007)

^^ hey fatez !

well which R6BC002 FS do u have ?? if u can extract the contents of that FS and if it has Italian language files then u take those files ! be happy and keep them..

then flash them into phone... into right place ! and enable them..
and also add this line

<allowed-language>XY</allowed-language> 

in right place in customize.xml

...........................................

or u can rename Italian language files to EN.LNG and EN.T9 and over write English language files in FS thus u get ur language but lose english
insead over write some other language maybe german or french...
and this way u don't hv to edit customize.xml ! an u hv to choose that language which u over written when ur phone starts !!!

hey fatez i hv not tired this !! wait !

but this should work because there is absolute no difference in FS other then this !
all the files are exactly same at same locations....


first u try to add INDONESIAN langauge to ur phone now using the above process
if that works out well u can add Italian later when u reflashed FS !
am attaching INDONESIAN (id) files

don't worry if u don't know that langugae.. just reinsert sim and on start u will be asked to choose language !


----------



## fatez (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi!

Ok, this night is hacking time!

PS: i've backupped my GDFS and now what i can do?
Can i explore the gdfs image? still about 57k, is true?


10x


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 18, 2007)

hey hv attached indonesian files and edited post ... re read it !!

and how did u back up GDFS ?? in which state ??
w610i Main and W610i FS or k550i MAIN and k550i FS ??

oh yes GDFS is that's all very small file !

well the idea is there is only 1 generic Main for many many countries except china of course and yes main vodafone main airtel etc !!

so this method shld work out and get u ur language !

GDFS keep it safe.. in case phone goes dead it will help !!

just see that ur phone is connected to USB cable tightly coz today my phone was connected loosely and my phone would have died while conducting my experiments !

luckily it did not !


----------



## jommarn (Sep 18, 2007)

Excuse me.
I can extract the contents of FS and see my language.
But where is this " <allowed-language>XY</allowed-language> " 
and how do i upload this one ?? 
Thank you .


----------



## fatez (Sep 18, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey hv attached indonesian files and edited post ... re read it !!
> 
> and how did u back up GDFS ?? in which state ??
> w610i Main and W610i FS or k550i MAIN and k550i FS ??
> ...




Both Main and FS from W610


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 18, 2007)

jommarn said:
			
		

> Excuse me.
> I can extract the contents of FS and see my language.
> But where is this " <allowed-language>XY</allowed-language> "
> and how do i upload this one ??
> Thank you .


open customize.xml !! this file u get it in a custom pack or cust pack !!!

open in note pad !



> <?xml  version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
> - <customization xmlns:scs="**scs.sonyericsson.net/xsd/CDAGInput.xsd*">
> - <info>
> <pcr-created>2007-05-09T15:44:56</pcr-created>
> ...


like there is this customization step..........u remember right ??

just redo that step but this time edit it !!
and enable ur language !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

k guys it 11:14 PM night here...
also got fever n cold ( which actually helped me bunk college and write this tut  )
....good night hv fun !!
got to sleep early today !


----------



## jommarn (Sep 18, 2007)

Ohhhh !!! I am very stupid !!!

I see that .Hahaha thanks .

Good night my teacher.


----------



## hanu_blr (Sep 20, 2007)

hi akshay,

i successfuly flashed my k550i to w610i w/o any prob, both MAIN/FS to w610i.

And how do i backup GDFS ?

Is there a better font pack available, TFD really sucks, tft is better.

thanks
hanu_blr


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 20, 2007)

to back up GDFS !
select phone as w610i and click READ GDFS
since u hv phone with both MAIN AND FS
in case of any problems ( which is rare with new  XS++ ) your phone will be revived as w610i !! later u can flash back to k550i if u want..
u will get GDFS in .bin ...keep it safely !!

fonts ok i will see into it...

the creator of the loader told me all db2020 phones are safe and also immune from all such problems if u hv backup of GDFS.. so lets make one back up of it..
coz we can write back GDFS !! in case it breaks !!


----------



## hanu_blr (Sep 20, 2007)

akshay, sorry i coudnt findout in xs++ to backup GDFS, i connected the fone with press C, got detected, then i selected gdfs in settings, here i see phone lock, phone profile, dump gdfs this is grayed out!. gdfs scrpit to select. where to select phone model ?

Or someother tool ? to bkup gdfs ?

-hanu_blr


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 20, 2007)

hanu_blr said:
			
		

> akshay, sorry i coudnt findout in xs++ to backup GDFS, i connected the fone with press C, got detected, then i selected gdfs in settings, here i see phone lock, phone profile, dump gdfs this is grayed out!. gdfs scrpit to select. where to select phone model ?
> 
> Or some other tool ? to bkup gdfs ?
> 
> -hanu_blr


Oh man you have no idea what you were about to do  !!!
XS++ does not support GDFS write and read !!!!!

i meant that if you don't know what your phone is then connect your phone to XS++ and as soon as you connect it it will show some details of your phone on the left screen like this !

18:28:54| Turn off phone
18:28:54| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
18:28:54| You have 30 seconds.
18:28:54| 
18:28:59| Baseband ID: 9900
18:28:59| Hardware Platform: db2020
18:28:59| Protocol Version: 3.1
18:28:59| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name* (IMEI:NULL GDFS:W610)*
18:28:59| ...using GDFS name
18:28:59| 
18:28:59| Profiling SEMC phone...
18:28:59| Baseband ID: db2020
18:28:59| OTP CID: 51
18:28:59| EROM CID: 52
18:28:59| EROM Color: Red
18:28:59| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
18:28:59| Phone ID: W610
18:28:59| Network: APAC
18:28:59| CDA: CDA102568/101   R8A
18:28:59| Firmware Version: R6BC002
18:28:59| EROM: R3A016


i meant use this log to know your PHONE MODEL is !! here it is w610i so i have to choose W610i in SEtool 2 lite to back up my GDFS !!!

if XS++ had show it as k550i then u have to choose phone model as K550i In Setool 2 lite to backup GDFS !!

only SeTool 2 lite can help u Backup GDFS as of now as of now

ok sorry if it was ineffective communication of information on my part !
i hv removed those confusing statements now ! make it simple !!
*
k550i Main k550i FS >> select phone as k550i in Setool 2 lite to back up GDFS 
w610i Main w610i FS >> Slect phone as w610i in Setool 2 lite to back up GDFS 

w610i Main k550i FS >> Don't backup GDFS.. phone might die
k550i Main W610i FS >> Don't backup GDFS phone might die .. coz here there might be confusion !*


----------



## hanu_blr (Sep 20, 2007)

akshay, ok i figured that its not possible to backup GDFS in xs++, did a google, found that setool2lite will do the job! 

anyway thanks, -hanu_blr


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 20, 2007)

hanu_blr said:
			
		

> akshay, ok i figured that its not possible to backup GDFS in xs++, did a google, found that setool2lite will do the job!
> 
> anyway thanks, -hanu_blr


u dint hv to google search...
i hv given in tut the link to download and instuctions to use setool 2 lite

so how is your phone now ??
i was analysing fonts but came across a big 1.1 mb file with .ccc extension...
now dunno what to do with that....
may be overwriting font files might do... lets see wht can be done


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2007)

update : few wakman 2 skins added !!


----------



## paarth (Sep 22, 2007)

*Best acoustic drivers for K550i:Original W900i acoustics*

After playing for long time with all the available FSX acoustics settings in XS++, i can conclude that "the original W900 acoustics" available at IPROTEBE.com are the best for K550i....even better than the original W880i or K790i(I have checked and compared W900i accu with W880i and K790i)
Following your tutorial i have just converted my dumb-music playing cybershot(K550i) into a musical monster. The music just doesn't stop now.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Best acoustic drivers for K550i:Original W900i acoustics*



			
				paarth said:
			
		

> After playing for long time with all the available FSX acoustics settings in XS++, i can conclude that "the original W900 acoustics" available at IPROTEBE.com are the best for K550i....even better than the original W880i or K790i(I have checked and compared W900i accu with W880i and K790i)
> Following your tutorial i have just converted my dumb-music playing cybershot(K550i) into a musical monster. The music just doesn't stop now.


thanks for your input ! am now unable to test any thing because i played soo much with phone and XS++ that now i have loose USB cable !!!!!!


----------



## digitizen (Sep 22, 2007)

@akshay i have flashed my phone it works nicely . but i have not backed u my gdfs is that a problem ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> @akshay i have flashed my phone it works nicely . but i have not backed u my gdfs is that a problem ?


that's great !!!

i request u to write a tutorial to flash S500i to w580i
or u just copy my tut and make necessary changes !! tht would be easier in case u don't have time !

hey what abt the radio ?? is that working ??

man i think now u lost those wonderful pic and themes in s500i right ??
don't worry
download any FS of s500i and extract its contents and copy the themes to M2 card !!

u did not back up GDFS ?? its not a problem really
but it still a problem yaar.. its just like this man
i don't think XS++ will fail u ! esp db2020 phones.. but incase when you are flashing and win xp hangs or loose cable then ur goin to face problems
but don't worry this won't happen if u take care !

digitzen you are one among the firsts on earth to flash s500i to w580i !! be proud !
this is a new phone just out in market


----------



## Little365 (Sep 23, 2007)

When i downloaded Sony Ericsson Update Service (SEUS) TO UPDATE YOUR K550 TO CID52 installed it and tried to start it it said *img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture026no9.gif I tried to go to macromedia.com but it redirected me to adobe, so i downloaded adobe flash player and installed it but it still sais the same thing about macromedia. Any ideas?


----------



## kelace (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Akshay ..... 

Something just went wrong with my k550i modded w610 camera ......

check these pics .....  some strange line in the middle of all pics ....  both during day n night 
*rapidshare.com/files/57588346/DSC01417.jpg
*rapidshare.com/files/57588346/DSC01417.jpg
*rapidshare.com/files/57588521/DSC01408.jpg
*rapidshare.com/files/57588744/DSC01447.jpg

*rapidshare.com/files/57588521/DSC01408.jpg
I am using the stock k550i drivers .....  think my camera module has gone bad ....   

Now i think the only solution is to revert back to the k550i FS and MAIN and take the phone to a SE service centre 

Akshay pls could u giv me some solutions ????



else I have the k550i FS file ...... could u giv me the link to K550i MAIN file (
.mbn)  ..... can i revert back to k550i FS and MAIN easily ???

Please reply ......  worried here 

regards

kelvin

Akshay .... 

Could u pls giv me the orginal w610i cam drivers ???  They might work 4 me .... now I am using the orginal cam driver that chriss has posted in esato forum for k550i modded cam driver ........


pls help ...

one more photo and still the same problem 

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=155098&start=120

The clarity is very much ok 


But that line destroys the photo


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2007)

Little365 said:
			
		

> When i downloaded Sony Ericsson Update Service (SEUS) TO UPDATE YOUR K550 TO CID52 installed it and tried to start it it said *img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture026no9.gif I tried to go to macromedia.com but it redirected me to adobe, so i downloaded adobe flash player and installed it but it still sais the same thing about macromedia. Any ideas?


that happened to me also !!
u a firefox user ??

install Flash player...for internet explorer and for windows !

and then restart computer ! this worked for me !!!
*
kelace *lets talk on yahoo..
hv put my alias in my digit forum profile !

i saw those pic... i don't know why !
it can't be due to flashing... or may be its due to bad camera drivers
w610i and k550i camera drivers are exactly the same...
the same camera driver file is put in w610i and k550i FS by SE

when did that problem occur ?
put back original camera drivers extracted from an k500i or w610i FS and see wht hppns

try to clean the camera lens... or just see if there is a scrath on the lens ??


----------



## paarth (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re:Wanted Flash solution for Z530i*

Akshay, can u give me a complete tutorial to unlock(flash) a Z530i(similar to the K550i - W610i tutorial) for better performance and hi-quality sound. After seeind my "CYBER-WALK550i", even my dad wants to upgrade his phone. 

If this helps, Z530i is very similar to W300i , Z550i..........

i'm counting on you.


----------



## digitizen (Sep 23, 2007)

well the radio isnt working the player just searches for the stations . i really dont miss the themes from s500i i like w580i s looks . and akshay what if i want to revert back to s500i what can i do ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 23, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> well the radio isnt working the player just searches for the stations . i really dont miss the themes from s500i i like w580i s looks . and akshay what if i want to revert back to s500i what can i do ?


as expected.. i think it need a radio tuner built inside !
s500i should have had a radio as w580i ! then it would have been great !!!
but still ur phone is w580i !!

any other bugs ?

to revert just use SEUS to flash main !
then flash FS and cust pack using XS++

or do everything with XS++

or u can download files from IPROTEBE and flash back using XS++ !!!!!!!! ( all main fs and cust pack )



			
				paarth said:
			
		

> Akshay, can u give me a complete tutorial to unlock(flash) a Z530i(similar to the K550i - W610i tutorial) for better performance and hi-quality sound. After seeind my "CYBER-WALK550i", even my dad wants to upgrade his phone.
> 
> If this helps, Z530i is very similar to W300i , Z550i..........
> 
> i'm counting on you.


lemme see

u give me some info on that phone by connecting it to XS++ and see the log file..
also what phone is it similar too ?

well now i know that they have different display technologies... so its goin be a bumpy ride flashing it to other phone...
but u can mod it...

paarth's suggestion has now been added to acoustics section !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hgetis (Sep 24, 2007)

hello!
I have K550im and I want to flash as you mention in the tutor. So I have a couple of questions I'm being concerned of...

1)
Can I follow the same procedure as u did with K550i? I don't care at all about i-mode (furthermore I'm trying to get rid of it but my provider doesnt support a flashing procedure for this to change th cellphone from K550im to K550i)... So is it gonna work in my K550im...

2) 
I'm living in Greece and I certainly want having a greek GUI and of course support for Greek fonts (in messages, phonebook, calendar, etc)... Is these a part of the customization pack?

Thank you

and a huge "bravo" for your tutor and "support" to all of us!!
Thanasis
Greece


----------



## mikaelna (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi!

Just flashed my phone using the tutorial, now i wounder how i can get the swedish language files back, where can i get it, and how do i to install them.

Thanks in advance

/Micke


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 24, 2007)

mikaelna said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Just flashed my phone using the tutorial, now i wounder how i can get the swedish language files back, where can i get it, and how do i to install them.
> 
> ...


hey u had to use an w610i FS  which has Swedish language !!

sorry i thought English is the main communication language everywhere in EUROPE... i did not know that they use their country language in Cellphones !

the FS that i give in tut are Central Europe and APAC !

if you get the FS that u wanted.. its very easy..
just reflash only FS....try searching it on iprotebe and 4shared and

rapidshare .. someone might have uploaded it... !
you get all on topsony.. but i don't have access to it...


Using this list find out in which FS u might get ur language files

ok i see that generic eupore four has swedish language...!


incase you did not get the FS for your region then see the tut on how to add languages.... in updates section
try it out.. if that does not work.. then we have to get it done from some one form TOP SONY...


basically the tut is alright for all db2020 phones with CID 52
and if that imode phone is CID 52 u can flash it..

and i hope u don't have language problems... !!!!

now am going to add this language prob in main tut.. thanks for bringing it up !!!!!

only differences in many FS is the language files...!

and what is imode ? do imode phones need some advanced hardware ?
first flash only main and start phone and see.... if all is ok then flash FS also
in case not ok don't flash FS flash back Main using SEUS
and don't worry flash process won't harm the phone.... !
in case of bad flash.. phone will hang during operations.... !

what a luck

*www.iprotebe.cz/download/W610_R1KG001_FS_EUROPE_4_RED52.rar.html

u get europe 4 FS in iprotebe !1 check it out !!!1
but its a bit old.. but its all fine to use it !

*rapidshare.com/files/35810579/W610_R1KG001_FS_EUROPE_4_RED52.rar

this is another link to europe 4 fs ! an fs with swedisn language i suppose..


----------



## mikaelna (Sep 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey u had to use an w610i FS which has Swedish language !!
> 
> sorry i thought English is the main communication language everywhere in EUROPE... i did not know that they use their country language in Cellphones !
> 
> ...


 
Hi!

I flashed the FS with the above verison, and i now have T9 swedish, thats great  , but not the swedish system language, I can only choose between english and "acc. to sim" in the language setting. Why? I have edit the customize.xml, with - <allowed-language>sv</allowed-language> -, but that did't do it.. Maby im doing the wrong way..

-- This is the files i used when i flashed --

W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn -> for the main
W610_R1KG001_FS_EUROPE_4_RED52.fbn -> for the FS
w610_custom_pack.zip -> for the customizion


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 24, 2007)

menu>>settings>>language>>phone language >> select swedish..

hopefully u hv added that line 
<allowed-language>sv</allowed-language>

in correct place in customize.xml

and i hope this works !!!!

hey wait what i said is already not working.. let me see into an FS now... sorry did not read properly


----------



## mikaelna (Sep 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> menu>>settings>>language>>phone language >> select swedish..
> 
> hopefully u hv added that line
> <allowed-language>sv</allowed-language>
> ...


 
Nope - The only options i have there is : Accord. to SIM and English, no other to choose from.

*This is the customize.xml file i have:*

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<customization xmlns:scs="*scs.sonyericsson.net/xsd/CDAGInput.xsd">
<info>
<pcr-created>2007-03-08T16:46:16</pcr-created>
<created-by>Elin Persson</created-by>
<pcr-id>2339</pcr-id>
<pcr-revision>8</pcr-revision>
<cda-number>CDA102568/207</cda-number>
<cda-revision>R2A</cda-revision>
<model>HB1-06 Gen</model>
<country>Sweden</country>
<operator>Sony Ericsson</operator>
<language-variant-name>CENT_EUROPE</language-variant-name>
<allowed-language>en</allowed-language>
<allowed-language>pl</allowed-language>
<allowed-language>cs</allowed-language>
<allowed-language>sk</allowed-language>
<allowed-language>hu</allowed-language>
<allowed-language>SV</allowed-language> *<<-- This line added*
</info>
<clock>
<date>2007-03-08</date>
</clock>
<media>
<image deletable="true" lock="false" unicode-name="Lensplay.png">Picture_Sony Ericsson_6023.1.png</image>
<theme deletable="true" lock="false" unicode-name="VanillaGlow.thm">Theme_Sony Ericsson_6024.1.thm</theme>
</media>
<wap>
<bookmark name="Sony Ericsson">*wap.sonyericsson.com</bookmark>
<bookmark name="Google Search">*wap.sonyericsson.com/download/download.do?cmd=bm&amp;appl=searchengine</bookmark>
</wap>
<mmi>
<profile id="0">
</profile>
<settings>
<default-theme>VanillaGlow.thm</default-theme>
</settings>
</mmi>
<use-old-cust>false</use-old-cust>
</customization>

---------------------------
I saw that i have used big letters "SV", can it be that? Must i have it in small letters maby?

Thanks in advance

/Micke


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 24, 2007)

what's the swedish language code first of all ??

make it small only..

and remove one of the lines
may be remove this
<allowed-language>sk</allowed-language>

extract that europe 4 FS and see if it has sv.lng in it..

this worked for me atleast.. i hv all languages to select in my phone in settings......

if things work out.. then let me know
if not.. give me some time... u also try to think how to do so.


----------



## mikaelna (Sep 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> what's the swedish language code first of all ??
> 
> make it small only..
> 
> ...


 
Hi.

Just finnished extacting the FS.

in \TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\LANGUAGE\ there is som language files these are:

DA.lng
EN.lng
FI.lng
IS.lng
NO.lng
SV.lng  *<-- This must be the swedish lang*

... and the .T9 for the above

Going to try to remove the line you told me to and upload it, maby this will help?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 24, 2007)

mikaelna said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Just finnished extacting the FS.
> 
> ...



right... sv.lng is the swedish language then
i don't understand really why.. because u hv a swedish FS and everything is ok.. still not gettin that langauge..

talk to jommarn(thai) and fatez( italian ) they know more abt it..
coz they too had lanugage probs and they hv fixed it...

or do u really now need at sweden cust pack.. 

hardly any differences in cust packs.. except those few lines

there is this TPA\SYSTEM\LANGUAGE\*****

try to put sv.lng and sv.t9 there also

well t9 is working fine... interesting..but no language.





> A few Files given to US by fatez our friend in this thread !!
> 
> Generic Europe 4 cust pack ! Latest !
> *rapidshare.com/files/57959500/HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_13_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_4.zip.html
> ...


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 25, 2007)

i flashed the hong kong firmware... can read traditional chinese.. but the writing option is only in english... where is the chinese??!?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ 
'settings > general > language > enable chinese' then goto
'messages > write new message > more > writing language > select chinese.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 25, 2007)

yes infra is right..
when u got right FS and correct cust pack.. u will get ur language..

ppl report broken links... if anyy


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 25, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 'settings > general > language > enable chinese' then goto
> 'messages > write new message > more > writing language > select chinese.


 
i selected chinese traditional (Hong Kong Area) 

then when i start write new message > more > writing language  there is no chinese.. only -English
                   - abc
                   - 123

could it be because i flashed the MAIN with w610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52? 

or does this have anything to do with custpacks


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ yes, you'll need the region specific MAIN.


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 25, 2007)

oh..... i see... does anybody by anychance have a w610 R6BC002 HONG KONG MAIN RED52????


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 25, 2007)

oops i forgot...
for China there is separate MAIN
u can get it here

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=10984

but for all other countries its the GENERIC main..!!


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 25, 2007)

does it matter if my fone is R6BC002 and i flash it with W610_R1JD001_MAIN_CHINA_RED52.rar ??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ you may lose out on some features (refer the changelog for the list). btw, whatever MAIN you use should be supplemented wid proper FS and customisation. the system wide language is present in the main firmware. FS is just the inbuilt file system containing all the files for the phone. customisation is more like adding language and operator specific support.


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 25, 2007)

that means i must use a R6BC002 MAIN?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 25, 2007)

^^ no just use a good MAIN
u can later use any FS.. 
if u get probs.. then its better to hv same versions of FS and MAIN

R6BC002 try to find on net using google search...
or try asking.. that one person who helped u last time.....
if u luck u might get... but don't force him much... he must be busy

try to get a combo pack of FS and MAIN on IPROTEBE....
who know u might be lucky

try www.4shared.com just use the search in there for w610i and u will get everything releated to w610i

then also try this folders


 *xsse.4shared.com/

The password is "se-nse" (without quotes)

*www.4shared.com/dir/1987194/e7af16e0/Firmwares.html

try this also


----------



## fatez (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all!

Just another file u want!

*rapidshare.com/files/58179976/W610_R6BC002_MAIN_HONG_KONG_NA_RED52.rar.html

Enjoy


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 25, 2007)

fatez said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Just another file u want!
> 
> ...



heyyy fatez that's awesome man.. u again helped us !!!!

great work.. !!


----------



## tarik (Sep 26, 2007)

hi guys,

I flashed my k550i with *www.iprotebe.cz/download/K550_R6BC002_FS_T_MOB_INT_A_RED52.rar.html

I wanted german, and it was the FS with german language, but now i flashed, i have walkman, everything nice and good, but i have no german language.

wtf? I tried to extract the LNG file with main2raw and s..tool4.exe, but there was an error.

Has one of you the German LNG file, plz. So that i update my custpack?

THX A LOT, 
Tarik

------------
edit: here is the error from SEFstool4

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Ö\Desktop>SEFStool4.exe main.raw
(#)sefstool v4.7 by Darkmen <sephone@nm.ru> 28 Oct 2006
(#)Parsing tool for SonyEricsson phones raw File System image
(#)Supported phones: z530, k610, k790/800, w550, w810, w850, w900

Loading main.raw header...OK!
FATAL: No FS description block found @ $00000000


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 26, 2007)

fatez said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> 
> Just another file u want!
> 
> ...


 
thankss!! you helped me alot   now i can read and write chinese in my k550i..

what else can we do to k550i other than acoustics, walkman, flash menus, walkman skins


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2007)

@ matt
right now those are the only things. wait for sometime ppl will surely come up wid improved cam drivers (like that of k750i/w810/w800i).

@tarik
what about the MAIN and custpack? you need german support in that.


----------



## Hgetis (Sep 26, 2007)

Hgetis said:
			
		

> hello!
> I have K550im and I want to flash as you mention in the tutor. So I have a couple of questions I'm being concerned of...
> 
> 1)
> ...


hello akshay... what about my questions? can you give me some help..?


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hgetis said:
			
		

> hello!
> I have K550im and I want to flash as you mention in the tutor. So I have a couple of questions I'm being concerned of...
> 
> 1)
> ...


 
1)Use your DCU-60 USB cable and you can flash your k550im with a k550 FS or w610 FS. I don't think it should be any problem. 

2)you gotta find a Greek MAIN, Greek FS, and a Greek custpack


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2007)

Hgetis said:
			
		

> hello akshay... what about my questions? can you give me some help..?



ok here goes again
flash only Main First !! and start phone...
if everything goes right.. then flash FS with greek language.. ! 
and a Custpack with allowed language greek line.. u can add that line

incase some probs just flash back to k550im using SEUS

as u see i was just worried about your imode functionality..
if that's not a prob then flash on...

can u explain me more about imode

99% your flashing is goning to be successful and your phone will work great but just a note..

incase u did not get an FS with greek langauge for free.. u can get it from topsony for  2 euro..
and then use it !! also use a greek cust pack for ease... !!

its not necessary to flash an w610i FS.... u can flash walkman skins and flash menu 
only thing is u phone will show k550im in phone status.. because you have not flashed FS.
but i recommed to flash FS.. that is u get FS with greece language

for my country English is the operational language.... so for us any FS willl do because all FS have english as default..



			
				tarik said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> 
> I flashed my k550i with *www.iprotebe.cz/download/K550_R6BC002_FS_T_MOB_INT_A_RED52.rar.html
> 
> ...


help form germany is on way.. plz wait for a few hours...!! 

mean while in free time u can retry that.. by again reading the tut



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @ matt
> right now those are the only things. wait for sometime ppl will surely come up wid improved cam drivers (like that of k750i/w810/w800i).
> 
> @tarik
> what about the MAIN and custpack? you need german support in that.



hey k550i w610i have only GENERIC Main for all countries in the world.. but hv different FS for each region.. and in FS only language files differ  and nothing else .. everything is same !!

only for chinese there is a separate MAIN !!! 
and yes we need custpack also.. but we can create one.. easily... its all about removing a line and adding a new line !


----------



## tarik (Sep 26, 2007)

thx a lot,
now i`ve got school, after school i look again.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2007)

desman is from germany and he has fixed his german language problems

what i asked him to do is.. use an Europe 2 w610i FS.. which has german language..
and it worked for him
yes u hv to edit a lil bit in customize.xml to enable it....

do ask him what he did...


----------



## harrycool007 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Akshay!!! Can u plz help me???

The following w610i Main link is not working:
*www.4shared.com/file/22937379...RED52.html?s=1


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2007)

harrycool007 said:
			
		

> Hi Akshay!!! Can u plz help me???
> 
> The following w610i Main link is not working:
> *www.4shared.com/file/22937379...RED52.html?s=1


thanks for reporting the dead link
its the generic main that is not working...
its one of the most important links
am on it to find a new Main R6BC002 firmware 
i hv one i will upload later if i don't find one on the net...


hey its available on iprotebe.... !!!!

*www.iprotebe.cz/download/W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.rar.html


----------



## harrycool007 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey thanks!!! But I had already found it...  

Still thanks a lot... It wouldn't have been possible for me without you...

M trying different acoustics right now... It seems the loudspeaker is not capable of loud volume???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2007)

harrycool007 said:
			
		

> Hey thanks!!! But I had already found it...
> 
> Still thanks a lot... It wouldn't have been possible for me without you...
> 
> M trying different acoustics right now... It seems the loudspeaker is not capable of loud volume???



where did u find it out ? plzz lets us all know it !

loud acoustics push the back speaker to its extreme....!!
am worried a bit of the vibrations it sends through out the phone...

i don't use them....coz i don't like loud stuff.


----------



## Hgetis (Sep 26, 2007)

*Amateur stupidity!*



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ok here goes again
> flash only Main First !! and start phone...
> if everything goes right.. then flash FS with greek language.. !
> and a Custpack with allowed language greek line.. u can add that line
> ...


 thank you dude!
I really appreciate your help...!

About i-mode... for me is just a crap... I never use it and I don't want it... It locks some features in the phone, such as receiving jar files, etc. By the way it never asks permission to connect to providers server and it keeps charging me for nothing... Maybe I don't know how to use it, but maybe it's really just crap... Anyway I tried a lot getting rid of it with negative results... So i think this is the time flashing my phone and put i-mode in "trash"...!

Two more questions about the proccedure! Sorry for my novice stupidity but I'm trying to figure out how things are going here...

Firstly, I should use the W610i Main -plus- W610i Greek FS -plus- Greek custom pack! did I understand it right??

Secondly, could you give me please a link to topsony's Greek FS? coz despite searching I couldn't locate it...excactly!!  

Thanks again akshay!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Amateur stupidity!*



			
				Hgetis said:
			
		

> thank you dude!
> Firstly, I should use the W610i Main -plus- W610i Greek FS -plus- Greek custom pack! did I understand it right??
> 
> Secondly, could you give me please a link to topsony's Greek FS? coz despite searching I couldn't locate it...excactly!!
> ...


yes you are right... u hv to use Mediterranean FS and it has greek language files in it...

we already hv Main
and which language do u use ?? if english use any FS...

at topsony.. u hv to buy premium download account for 2 euro and then download them... its validity if 1 full month.. !

if u can buy it then plzz do and download all FS and custpack and upload them for us on the internet...

or try asking fatez if u are lucky he will hv free time and he can do it..

or u can Use any FS and then add greek langauge later... this might work for u or not.. u hv to try.. i hv put up in tut on about how to add extraa languages..

unfortunately many FS are not available for free download on internet... bad for many ppl in country where english is not popular..

*www.topsony.com/*

wait.. is u r phone locked to operator ??*


----------



## matt0323 (Sep 27, 2007)

akshay... you the flash menus u posted? how come some of them don't have .thm???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2007)

matt0323 said:
			
		

> akshay... you the flash menus u posted? how come some of them don't have .thm???



yes i know... u can create them
or also convert a non flash theme already existing to flash menu theme... !!!!!

so just add a .thm file to support .swf flash menu by editing theme.xml
or u can use Laysk networks my themes creators////


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 27, 2007)

is there some way to remove those vkp updates ....
and i am not able to open SEUS .. i installed flash player 9 but SEUS says wrong macromedia version and doesnt open ......
and problem here with opening phone menu when i switch on the phone... says configuration error. please contact your network operator or service centre
whereas i can access the w media player option and even connect to net , and i even get incoming calls but no menu no callin ........ please help


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> is there some way to remove those vkp updates ....
> and i am not able to open SEUS .. i installed flash player 9 but SEUS says wrong macromedia version and doesnt open ......
> and problem here with opening phone menu when i switch on the phone... says configuration error. please contact your network operator or service centre
> whereas i can access the w media player option and even connect to net , and i even get incoming calls but no menu no callin ........ please help


which phone do u have ???? 

and db2020 phones don't support vkp patching yet

i don't know how to delete them
but to get rid of them.. just reflash !!




Just install flash player using Internet explorer !!
search for flash player using IE ! goto that abode or macromedia wesbite...
install it ! for windows and for IE !

Restart Computer !


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 27, 2007)

its w700 i had posted same prob in this thread but no answer ....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54672&page=5

i had flashed with vkp files ... it must have cause the prob ...
the menu which comes after swithing on ... flight mode option ...
phone > ... i get prob here ... error ..... get signal but no call or menu ....
music > ... plays media

wil try with reflash if possible .... 
get back to u later if prob persists ..


----------



## harrycool007 (Sep 27, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> where did u find it out ? plzz lets us all know it !
> 
> loud acoustics push the back speaker to its extreme....!!
> am worried a bit of the vibrations it sends through out the phone...
> ...


 
At iprotebe only!!!

But today I don't know what happened, after trying a couple of cam drivers, the w800's cam application stopped working... I tried earlier cam driver but still didn't work... Just now I downloaded the XS++ 2.0 and it gets hanged in the middle... Too much of problems...

Any help????


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2007)

harrycool007 said:
			
		

> At iprotebe only!!!
> 
> But today I don't know what happened, after trying a couple of cam drivers, the w800's cam application stopped working... I tried earlier cam driver but still didn't work... Just now I downloaded the XS++ 2.0 and it gets hanged in the middle... Too much of problems...
> 
> Any help????


hmm from did w800 come into action now.......
in such a case where such big problems occour like no camera working then just reflash entire FS and Main !!!!

don't use XS++ v 2.0 ! released but its still beta testing.. and gbrooks is giving it its finishing touches..
1.6.8 has been tested lots of times and you used it ?? it works right ??

XS++ hangs in between and your phone is still alive.. that is great news !!
please tell me more about this.....explain ...
what error does XS++ gives when it hangs...
and what messages it throws out when you try to interrupt it or shut it down !!!

hey can u plzz get the XS++ 2.0 logs
it will be very help ful !


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Sep 27, 2007)

what do u mean by reflash ....
1. is it SEUS....SEUS download installed then it downloads application updates which took more that 1hr and now its checking for updates ... howw long will it take
2. or is it flashing with main.mbn or fs.fbn


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 27, 2007)

phuchungbhutia said:
			
		

> what do u mean by reflash ....
> 1. is it SEUS....SEUS download installed then it downloads application updates which took more that 1hr and now its checking for updates ... howw long will it take
> 2. or is it flashing with main.mbn or fs.fbn



u can go for any method..

just flash .mbn and then fs.fbn this will also do


----------



## harrycool007 (Sep 29, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hmm from did w800 come into action now.......
> in such a case where such big problems occour like no camera working then just reflash entire FS and Main !!!!
> 
> don't use XS++ v 2.0 ! released but its still beta testing.. and gbrooks is giving it its finishing touches..
> ...


 
Thanks!!! I flashed the FS from iprotebe and everything works now... Well originally I wanted to modify my dad's K550, but later my brother who has a W800 insisted that I do something abt it too... So I just tried Camdrivers given at esato forums... 

I went back to XS++ 1.6.8 and yes it did worked...

Following is what I got from v2.0:

18:21:15| XS++ v2.0 Ready !
18:21:15| Executed on Microsoft Windows Vista
18:21:22| 
18:21:22| Attempting to open the interface...
18:21:22| 
18:21:22| Turn off phone
18:21:22| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
18:21:22| You have 30 seconds.
18:21:22| 
18:21:26| Baseband ID: 8040
18:21:26| Hardware Platform: DB2010 Marita compact
18:21:26| Protocol Version: 3.1
18:21:26| 
18:21:26| Sending db2010_cid00_prodid_p3l.bin...
18:21:26| Applet ID: 061113 1250 ALUCXC125872_COMPACTPRODUCTION_ID_LOADER P3L
18:21:26| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
18:21:26| Activating GDFS...
18:21:26| Phone name detected!
18:21:26| 
18:21:26| Sending db2010_cid36red_flash_r2ab.bin...
18:21:27| Applet ID: 050425 0904 MATCXC1326738_COMPACTFLASHLOADER R2AB
18:21:27| This is a FLASH loader
18:21:27| 
18:21:27| Profiling SEMC phone...
18:21:27| Baseband ID: DB2010
18:21:27| OTP CID: 36
18:21:27| EROM CID: 36
18:21:27| EROM Color: Red
18:21:27| IMEI: 35682900xxxxxx
18:21:27| Phone ID: W800
18:21:27| Network: APAC_1
18:21:27| CDA: CDA102430/101   R3A
18:21:27| Firmware Version: R1BC002
18:21:27| EROM: n/a
18:21:27| Ready for operation!
18:21:30| AUTO CID36 BREAKIN
18:21:38| 
18:21:38| Sending db2010_cid00_prodid_r2f.bin...
18:21:38| Applet ID: 050404 1011 LLECXC125872_COMPACTPRODUCTION_ID_LOADER R2F
18:21:38| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
18:21:38| 
18:21:38| Sending db2010_cid00_cert_r2e.bin...
18:21:38| Applet ID: 040319 0923 LLECXC1326739_COMPACTCERTLOADER R2E
18:21:38| This is a CERTIFICATE loader
18:21:38| Bypassing RSA...
18:21:38| Waiting for hello...
18:21:38| 
18:21:38| Sending db2010_cid00_hack_cs_v23.bin...
18:21:40| Applet ID: 060118 0312 EMPCXC1327364_COMPACT_SEMC_CS_LOADER
18:21:40| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
18:21:40| Activating loader...
18:21:40| Activating GDFS...
18:21:41| This loader is UNLOCKED
*18:21:41| Sucess! CS-loader has been unlocked! (This is where it hanged and nothing happens after that)*

After I clicked on disconnect:
18:21:57| Error: FSX failed
18:21:57| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

Does this helps Akshay???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2007)

^^ hey thanks.. 
it might be a bug in XS++ v2.0
it might have been fixed in new release of XS++ 2.0
or as always it can be cable lost connection


----------



## harrycool007 (Sep 29, 2007)

Has there been a new release of XS++ v2 in the last 2 days??? That's because I tried it 2 days back only... And I can say that the connection was not lost as I tried atleast 10 times and it hanged at the same place everytime...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2007)

harrycool007 said:
			
		

> Has there been a new release of XS++ v2 in the last 2 days??? That's because I tried it 2 days back only... And I can say that the connection was not lost as I tried atleast 10 times and it hanged at the same place everytime...




hey yes the FSX problem was fixed !! and again released...


----------



## digitizen (Sep 30, 2007)

@akshay  my s500i suddenly switched off and not swithcing on again . when i tried switching it on the led at the side just blinks . i cant even take it to the service centre because i flashed it with w580i software . what can i do ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> @akshay  my s500i suddenly switched off and not swithcing on again . when i tried switching it on the led at the side just blinks . i cant even take it to the service centre because i flashed it with w580i software . what can i do ?


oh god.. not that problem...
was this the first time u switched it off ??
or the first time it got switched off ??

and if u take that phone to service center then there are high chances that u might get replacement... i hope luck favours u..
atleast a guy in europe got replacement for same problem....for w580i..
he flashed his w580i with mostly the latest Main that u used i suppose..

tell me which version of Main and FS u used ??

try to flash it using Sony Ericsson Update Service..
i mean try to update it.. and u get clear instructions 

then try connecting it to XS++ and give me its log let me see it..
i will ask other ppl also.. who have flashed s500i to w580i

its got something to do with EROM problems in w580i and s500i and with that latest main R6bc002..

and don't worry abt service center guys.. they will fix to for free mostly..
because they can't start the phone to see that u flashed to w580i...
in case they got to know u simply tell u did nothing but only update phone using SEUS... !


----------



## digitizen (Sep 30, 2007)

are you sure nothing it can be fixed .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2007)

don't know you have to try...
what else did u try now ??
that phone w580i has some problems...

does XS++ detect it ?? and what about SEUS did u try it out ??


----------



## digitizen (Sep 30, 2007)

nothing its not switching at all ... and not connecting with xs++

what if they void warranty telling that i flashed my phone ..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2007)

which city do u live in ???
warranty does go void.. but most of times it does not... they will fix it for free...

just goto service center and behave as though u don't know what happened...
u tell them that phone all of a sudden got shut down..
if they ask anything u tell u don't know.. just tell all u did was update your phone with SEUS..

they will reflash with their software and fix it.. or give replacement.. mostly...
incase they know about flashing of w580i which i think is unlikely then also they might fix for free.. it all depends on the service centre...


----------



## digitizen (Sep 30, 2007)

chennai

k


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2007)

chennai that's very good...
goto a pretty descent service center...
don't goto a high end or a low end service center... goto to something in between... !

mean while i will see what can be done.. ! why does that prob occurs..!


----------



## digitizen (Sep 30, 2007)

please see what can be done .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2007)

hey digitzen one of the fellow on se-nse suggest recharge battery
i don't know if this might work..sounds trivial..give it a try.. lets hope for more replies from people who faced this same problem..
i hv posted it on se-nse.. lets see.. !!

try using a friends battery..

hey u hv another phone right ?? mean while to use.. to sms and make calls ??


----------



## vish786 (Sep 30, 2007)

@akshay, does k550i have 3 speakers like w810i ? and is sound also same in k550i....

did u find any difference in both phones ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2007)

i dunno if w810i has 3 speakers...
one of my friend says it has 3 speakers...
and one guy *techgenius* on this forum says its got only 1...

w810i has got great camera.. much better music quality ...
k550i does not great camera in low light.. it bad..
its great only in day time...
k550i music is good only with good earphones.. which u must buy separately..
k550i does not have walkman.. so u must flash to w610i u get walkman 2
where as w810i has walkman 1 ...

w810i comes bundled with great earphones hpm 70
where as k550i comes with crap hpm 62
w810i also comes with superb MPS 60 stereo speakers....

and most importantly.. for me k550i is SLIM !!!!!!!
k550i has got much better spec sheet.. apart from bad cam and lil bad music compared to w810i

but if slim does not matter then go for w810i !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

@digitzen
SEUS won't work coz now it'll think that ur s500i is now a w580i. i think you should try again wid XS++ on a different computer wid a different cable. you should be able to flash it to the original s500i firmware.

w810i doesn't haf 3 speakers. its just 1 onboard speaker. it was only w550i that had 3 speakers (for the surround mode).


----------



## digitizen (Oct 1, 2007)

hey i recharged fully and tried opening in xs++ it said failed to open port . but tried opening with 2+5 pressed it said usb device in the system .
09:57:29| Baseband ID: 9900
09:57:29| Hardware Platform: db2020
09:57:29| Protocol Version: 3.1
09:59:41| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
09:59:46| Shutting down...

and it said port opened .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 1, 2007)

i suggest you remove the usb flash drivers. then install them again and try.


----------



## danishlive (Oct 1, 2007)

After flashing to w610i, are there any problems like slow opening of applications, etc.?


----------



## digitizen (Oct 1, 2007)

i just dropped it in the service centre . and they told me to call tomo .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> hey i recharged fully and tried opening in xs++ it said failed to open port . but tried opening with 2+5 pressed it said usb device in the system .
> 09:57:29| Baseband ID: 9900
> 09:57:29| Hardware Platform: db2020
> 09:57:29| Protocol Version: 3.1
> ...


i see theire is 2 min 12 Sec gap between  09:57:29 and 09:59:41.. what happened in between ?? no response ??

ppl who tried to update w580i EROM had same problems... !
some SE EROMs have this problems.. 

damn it..we should have taken caution before flashing it.. !

let us all know what the service center guys had to say about the phone.. !
it will be very helpful...

dude sorry for ur phone's death...! this flashing of s500i to w580i has not been tried by many...
we all  know its possible to flash.. and had no idea what problem could be caused...
all db2020 and CID52 phones can be flashed easily and with no problems.. generally..

its because of corrupt Main and EROM problems...
and a gdfs backup would have been nice....!!!!!

read this topic..

and don't forget to let us know the service center guys reply..



			
				danishlive said:
			
		

> After flashing to w610i, are there any problems like slow opening of applications, etc.?



no buddy no such problems..a  k550i flashed to w610i works flawlessly !!!!!!!


----------



## digitizen (Oct 1, 2007)

could my phone be rendered completely useless ? will i lose my new phone ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> could my phone be rendered completely useless ? will i lose my new phone ?


nahiin yaar.. don't worry that much !!
it can be fixed easily..!

we are trying to look at a free solution...
though there are many professional tools.. but they charge..!

service center guys can fix it easily..!!.. they have all tools for that..!


----------



## digitizen (Oct 1, 2007)

owh k k k . thats makes me feel easy ...

and after getting back my phone from the service .. i ll have the s500i and i will miss my walkman player .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Best acoustic drivers for K550i:Original W900i acoustics*



			
				paarth said:
			
		

> After playing for long time with all the available FSX acoustics settings in XS++, i can conclude that "the original W900 acoustics" available at IPROTEBE.com are the best for K550i....even better than the original W880i or K790i(I have checked and compared W900i accu with W880i and K790i)
> Following your tutorial i have just converted my dumb-music playing cybershot(K550i) into a musical monster. The music just doesn't stop now.


dude insanely wrong yaar... hey u still using last .zapf acoustics and not w900 because those are apf format..
those apf of w900 are not being used they are sitting in FS only as junk files !

i checked it out just now !!!!!!! infact my friend rutwik told me do soo.!!


----------



## semaj (Oct 3, 2007)

@ akshay,

thanks for the tutorial!!! i have just flashed my k550 to w610!  really great! i was very afraid at first... hands shakin' and sweating... fingers crossed!!!... after a few second... wala!!  an instant W610... thanks again for the free knowledge....

thumbs-up for you....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @ akshay,
> 
> thanks for the tutorial!!! i have just flashed my k550 to w610!  really great! i was very afraid at first... hands shakin' and sweating... fingers crossed!!!... after a few second... wala!!  an instant W610... thanks again for the free knowledge....
> 
> thumbs-up for you....


congrats !! good to know.... tell me more...!
where u from ?? and how u got all the resources and how did u get to know abt this tut ??

@ all !

XS++ 2.0 has been released and its even more easier to use...
in that the step where u select break XS has been removed
and now it supports GDFS back up.. which means we don't have to use the dangerous SeTool 2 lite.


----------



## matt0323 (Oct 3, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> congrats !! good to know.... tell me more...!
> where u from ?? and how u got all the resources and how did u get to know abt this tut ??
> 
> @ all !
> ...


 
how would you back up GDFS if you got k550i FS and w610 MAIN???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2007)

matt0323 said:
			
		

> how would you back up GDFS if you got k550i FS and w610 MAIN???




now i did back up my GDFS using XS++ v2.2 it works great flawlessly

but SETOOL 2 lite failed me once...  thankfully my phone survived !


----------



## semaj (Oct 4, 2007)

@ akshay...

I'm from philippines...  and now i have done it the full W610 FS, i have learned about this tut when i searched google "k550 to w610" i downloaded all files in your tutorial links... 

At first i had problems with the custompacks in your link on your tut (the one in the rapidshare), still error after flashing... i was so tense and afraid my phone has problems... so i downloaded the one in iProTebe... 
HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE.zip
it worked well... finally with a deep breath...

i have one more question...  regarding flashing of flash menus...  is this a totally new own_custpack folder or i use this -  "HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE.zip" then add the flash folder?  did you understand my question? if not i will rephrase my question...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 4, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @ akshay...
> 
> i have one more question...  regarding flashing of flash menus...  is this a totally new own_custpack folder or i use this -  "HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE.zip" then add the flash folder?  did you understand my question? if not i will rephrase my question...


i did not understand your question that much....
now if your phone is starting without that customization error..
then just proceed !! and send flash menu to phone's file system !!

and don't worry about cust packs u can use any cust pack for any phone..
only thing is u must add line of the language that u want in customize.xml !!

if u use english then u won't have problems..!

what's with the rapidshare link ?? its not working ? i will fix it today !


----------



## semaj (Oct 5, 2007)

@ akshay

the rapidshare link is not broken but the downloaded file is not working for me...

ok i will rephrase my question... here goes... tell me which procedure to use?

*PROCEDURE A*
1.  create "own_custpack" folder in the XS++.exe directory.
2.  unzip "HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE.zip" in the own_custpack folder.
3.  open "own_custpack" folder.
4.  open "tpa" folder.
5.  open "preset" folder.
6.  In "peset" folder create "system" folder.
7.  open "system" folder and create "desktop" folder.
8.  open "desktop" folder and create flash folder.
9.  open "flash" folder and paste all .swf files you want.
10.  then we flash using xs++

*PROCEDURE B*
1.  create "own_custpack" folder in the XS++.exe directory.
2.  open "own_custpack" folder and create "tpa" folder.
3.  open "tpa" folder and create "preset" folder.
4.  open "preset" folder and create "system" folder.
5.  open "system" folder and create "desktop" folder.
6.  open "desktop" folder and create flash folder.
7.  open "flash" folder and paste all .swf files you want.
8.  then we flash using xs++

Please tell me, is it procedure A or B??  I hope you can help me out... 

by the way, what country are you from? Thanks in advance...


----------



## luishawk (Oct 5, 2007)

where can i download the spanish language please?


----------



## paarth (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Best acoustic drivers for K550i:Original W900i acoustics*

about the w900i acoustics:when i updated the w900i acous. using XS++, it did get successfully flashed in and there was definitely a change in the Sound output.I did put int the same w900i acous twice after flashing in W800i and W700i acous. and both times i got the same sound output as i got when i first updated the W900i acous...also if the sound files would be sitting as junk then i would have got back my original dumb sounding K550i acous..Dunno how but i think i'm got W900i working...and if its not W900i then it must b W700i(i flashed those in Before w900i ,,original W700i and not W800i as i replied back 2 days back,,i went and checked the notepad file on my laptop in which i had saved the sequence of sound file updates)..please do the needful about W900i acous... 
C ya


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 5, 2007)

luishawk said:
			
		

> where can i download the spanish language please?


ok i will help u.. but its goin to take some time...

tell me if u already flashed ur phone ?? u have not given any details about yourself and your phone's current condition.. which would be very helpful !!!

u can flash Main and but u must wait for an FS or langauge files

here i got link for AMERICA 2 FS !!!!!!!!!! lucky you !!!! but its R1KG001 a bit old..


*rapidshare.com/files/35817414/W610_R1KG001_FS_AMERICA_2_RED52.rar


but since we don't have cust pack for your region u must edit an customize.xml and flash into phone
i hope u know this...

u hv to add a line to enable spanish T9 !!!



			
				semaj said:
			
		

> @ akshay
> 
> *PROCEDURE B*
> 1.  create "own_custpack" folder in the XS++.exe directory.
> ...



PROCEDURE B IS CORRECT for Flash Menus !!!



			
				paarth said:
			
		

> about the w900i acoustics:when i updated the w900i acous. using XS++, it did get successfully flashed in and there was definitely a change in the Sound output.I did put int the same w900i acous twice after flashing in W800i and W700i acous. and both times i got the same sound output as i got when i first updated the W900i acous...also if the sound files would be sitting as junk then i would have got back my original dumb sounding K550i acous..Dunno how but i think i'm got W900i working...and if its not W900i then it must b W700i(i flashed those in Before w900i ,,original W700i and not W800i as i replied back 2 days back,,i went and checked the notepad file on my laptop in which i had saved the sequence of sound file updates)..please do the needful about W900i acous...
> C ya



FSX just uploads anything to Phone's Flash Memory that is in files_to_upload dir

and all new db2020 phones can read only zapf acoustics..!
and u can't do much..u can't convert apf to zapf.. even if u convert them the phone won't understand them...!


----------



## semaj (Oct 6, 2007)

@ akshay

Ok... I did procedure B, after flashing and turned on the phone cant find the flash menus anywhere... I attached the log file so you could verify if my procedure is correct....

also my phone is flashed to w610 main and w610 FS.... my question is can i re-flash it back to k550 FS?


----------



## matt0323 (Oct 6, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @ akshay
> 
> Ok... I did procedure B, after flashing and turned on the phone cant find the flash menus anywhere... I attached the log file so you could verify if my procedure is correct....
> 
> also my phone is flashed to w610 main and w610 FS.... my question is can i re-flash it back to k550 FS?


 
yes you can flash it back to k550 FS you just need a k550 FS!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 6, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @ akshay
> 
> Ok... I did procedure B, after flashing and turned on the phone cant find the flash menus anywhere... I attached the log file so you could verify if my procedure is correct....
> 
> also my phone is flashed to w610 main and w610 FS.... my question is can i re-flash it back to k550 FS?



hey dude ... u can't see the flash menu in the phone...

u must copy the correspoding .thm files to M2 card and use those theme..
those theme will search the FS for .swf and if available it will set it up..

everything is correct i have seen ur log !


----------



## ages_devil (Oct 7, 2007)

first of all, thanks very much for this great tut.
second, i tried it, and after many corrupted firmwares(as i wanted one that support arabic which i couldn't find here) i turned my k550i into w610i(first time with w610 main and k550 fs, and second with w610 main and fs)
after trying it, i decided to go back to the original k550, everything worked fine, but the vedio stops playing its preview when choosing a thumbnail like it did before, so is this sth with my new firmware(Central Asia) as my old one was(Middle East / North Africa)?
so, what can i do to restore the vedio preview?


----------



## stinger05 (Oct 7, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ok i will help u.. but its goin to take some time...
> 
> tell me if u already flashed ur phone ?? u have not given any details about yourself and your phone's current condition.. which would be very helpful !!!
> 
> ...


Akshay, so how can i delete and removed those trash apf inside my phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ hey don't worry about it .. its ok..!

it won't affect phone in any way..
sorry i should have checked it before i mentioned it my tut !

u can delete using FSX but there u must type path names manually.. which is boring..!!

if u really want to delete ( which is not really necessary ) 
u can use FAR manager and SEFP !

this tut explains how to use FAR

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=125323

another tut

*www.topsony.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4173

download FAR+SEFP ! db2020 and CID 52 support

*www.4shared.com/file/23555702/668506cd/Far_DB2020.html



			
				ages_devil said:
			
		

> first of all, thanks very much for this great tut.
> second, i tried it, and after many corrupted firmwares(as i wanted one that support arabic which i couldn't find here) i turned my k550i into w610i(first time with w610 main and k550 fs, and second with w610 main and fs)
> after trying it, i decided to go back to the original k550, everything worked fine, but the vedio stops playing its preview when choosing a thumbnail like it did before, so is this sth with my new firmware(Central Asia) as my old one was(Middle East / North Africa)?
> so, what can i do to restore the vedio preview?



well its not a bug.. it might be sony has removed that feature in new Firmware..

it does not play for me also..! and bugs can be due to compatibily only..
but here there are no such issues !! don't worry !


----------



## paarth (Oct 7, 2007)

can u suggest some compatible acccoustic drivers for P990i, ie if iit is possible to update its sound settings


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 7, 2007)

paarth said:
			
		

> can u suggest some compatible acccoustic drivers for P990i, ie if iit is possible to update its sound settings



i don't know much about that phone...

so connect it to XS++ and post its log.. that way we can know what it is !


----------



## dany3112 (Oct 7, 2007)

akshay can you help me pls! i flash me phone to w610i, first time worked just fine, but after two days i try to flash it again and now my phone dosn't work anymore. when i turn it on after 5 sec is shuting down, or no network coverage, or stucks with SE logo. do you know what hapend with me phone? 

look the report from xs++:
17:20:21| XS++ v2.0 Ready !
17:20:21| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
17:20:42| 
17:20:42| Attempting to open the interface...
17:20:42| 
17:20:42| Turn off phone
17:20:42| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
17:20:42| You have 30 seconds.
17:20:42| 
17:20:48| Baseband ID: 9900
17:20:48| Hardware Platform: DB2020
17:20:48| Protocol Version: 3.1
17:20:48| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:NULL GDFS:W610)
17:20:48| ...using GDFS name
17:20:48| 
17:20:48| Profiling SEMC phone...
17:20:48| Baseband ID: DB2020
17:20:48| OTP CID: 51
17:20:48| EROM CID: 52
17:20:48| EROM Color: Red
17:20:48| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
17:20:48| Phone ID: W610
17:20:48| Network: CENT_EUROPE
17:20:48| CDA: CDA102568/207   R2A
17:20:48| Firmware Version: R6BC002
17:20:48| EROM: R3A016
17:20:48| Ready for operation!
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 00 var 0E 00
17:20:53| Raw answer is: 6169666a67c51c10f8fe9518db5fe21a33a2fb6500000000551e0001001e000055551e0001001e000055551e0001001e000055551e0001001e000055(aifjg_3eUUUUUUUUUUUUy_E
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 00 var 06 00
17:20:53| Raw answer is: 3344d898d100b245752636ba5e409af033fe9794000000000000000000000000ff000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(3DEu&6^@3)
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 00 var 13 00
17:20:53| Raw answer is: 723c2693a96409bfefd2e76a5ba84bc73b4a236823804d6a1550540705010600000000000000000000000000000000000000000021d72df5833ed5da(r<&dj[K;J#h#MjPT!->I%&l^^9!hs~COL$"jh)PB-ER!)($B7Um7&,okt; Lg)fjS/dFQ.S6,B'|ul1Vj!R59<EXI$b'~!%%O!*BS{A.}:$Xz7$\M+d')
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 01 var 50 08
17:20:53| Raw answer is: ()
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 01 var 51 08
17:20:53| Raw answer is: 000300120001000f0001000601aa00470068000000f3019dd887dd7b80a3e5e58d021ff944355bb3b01e84c611cff3b3ead440d60a42dc8b624ffe44(Gh{D5[@BbOD.xqYjskCLVq8?}g*zUl6w7g8^B0Z_{~&]5!*ziHkMGVr/~H{S/{GpbtPF{qYBx`),fk"Iu#us0o00*H0w10USE1/0-U&Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB10UFlash Security10USony Ericsson SL Root0000101180000Z200101180000Z0s10USE1/0-U&Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB10UFlash Security10USony Ericsson SLF00*H0UG0/|z PvS#`{6EaCQ8EpDZD<9 ftg+f"]*Khz1(s{([oS]<hVzt@'00U0*HYHbNQt AIbapyRvS<!K=$"h9wEUiNFEuYL<U;8h~7avi:{6*~lJe5z"8v}lK/zwU&~~x:#^:J8l1oPJoQ]7AB)E1IT)
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 02 var BB 0D
17:20:53| Raw answer is: 570036003100300069000000babe6f006e0065002d006e0061006d0065000000babe790065007200c0ffffff000000001c7f9a458401000028000460(W610ione-nameyerE(`/<)
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 02 var E7 0D
17:20:53| Raw answer is: 43454e545f4555524f504500000000000000000000(CENT_EUROPE)
17:20:53| Reading GDFS, block 02 var E8 0D
17:20:54| Raw answer is: 4344413130323536382f32303700000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(CDA102568/207)
17:20:54| Reading GDFS, block 02 var E9 0D
17:20:54| Raw answer is: 523241000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(R2A)
17:20:54| Reading GDFS, block 02 var EA 0D
17:20:54| Raw answer is: 6378633132353037353500000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(cxc1250755)
17:20:54| Reading GDFS, block 02 var EB 0D
17:20:54| Raw answer is: 523642433030320000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(R6BC002)
17:20:54| Reading GDFS, block 02 var 15 0E
17:20:54| Raw answer is: 523642433030322020202020707267435843313235303734375f47454e455249435f4e4100523642433030320020434e424a(R6BC002     prgCXC1250747_GENERIC_NAR6BC002 CNBJ)
17:20:54| Reading GDFS, block 02 var 16 0E
17:20:54| Raw answer is: 523642433030320020434e424a5f4f5344445f4c495f5231305f50324e5f3037303532345f303935325f49534f0020434e42(R6BC002 CNBJ_OSDD_LI_R10_P2N_070524_0952_ISO CNB)
17:20:54| Reading GDFS, block 02 var F2 0D
17:20:54| Raw answer is: ()
17:20:54| PRODUCTION_ID_LOADER
17:20:54| 
17:20:54| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_r3a.bin...
17:20:54| Payload: Failed
17:20:54| Apparently there is a file missing
17:20:54| GDFS operation was successful
17:20:56| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
17:20:59| Shutting down...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 7, 2007)

ok so u had flashed it to w610i  ! and when did this happen.. what were u trying to do ??

can u attach ur complete XS++ log here.. give all XS++ logs..

how did ur phone get into this  actually ?? it just got shut down or during flashing..??

now i hope XS++ detects it when u connect it to usb cable..
had u made a back up of ur gdfs ??

come to yahoo..give me ur id !
or add me.. x_akshay_x

or msn is a_k_s_h_a_y_y


don't worry its not dead.. it kind of still works.. and starts !


----------



## dany3112 (Oct 7, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ok so u had flashed it to k550i ! and when did this happen.. what were u trying to do ??
> 
> can u attach ur complete XS++ log here.. give all XS++ logs..
> 
> ...





 first i flash it to w610i, worked fine. after two days i tried to flash it again to k550, the flash proces  work fine, whithout erors, but when i tried to turnit on the problemes apears ( scz me english) 
- i dont have all the logs, i erased them
- xs++ detect me phone, i can flash me phone whit it but when turn on the phone the problems apear again, what ever the firmware is: k550 or w610


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like lotsa probs wid the GDFS. Just do everything over again. Use the correct files. You said you were trying to flash it back to K550i but then what is this in the log:

17:20:48| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:NULL GDFS:W610)

Some mismatch for sure!!! Check all the files again. Ensure you are using the correct files.


----------



## dany3112 (Oct 7, 2007)

my yahoo id dany3112

17:32:51| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
17:32:51| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
17:33:02| 
17:33:02| Attempting to open the interface...
17:33:03| 
17:33:03| Turn off phone
17:33:03| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
17:33:03| You have 30 seconds.
17:33:03| 
17:33:14| Baseband ID: 9900
17:33:14| Hardware Platform: DB2020
17:33:14| Protocol Version: 3.1
17:33:14| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:K550 GDFS:W610)
17:33:14| ...using IMEI name
17:33:14| 
17:33:14| Profiling SEMC phone...
17:33:14| Baseband ID: DB2020
17:33:14| OTP CID: 51
17:33:14| EROM CID: 52
17:33:14| EROM Color: Red
17:33:14| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
17:33:14| Phone ID: K550
17:33:14| Network: CENT_EUROPE
17:33:14| CDA: CDA102568/207   R2A
17:33:14| Firmware Version: R6BC002
17:33:14| EROM: R3A016
17:33:14| Ready for operation!
17:33:50| 
17:33:50| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
17:33:50| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
17:33:50| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
17:33:50| 
17:33:50| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
17:33:51| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
17:33:51| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
17:33:51| 
17:33:51| Sending db2020_cid52red_flash_r2a005.bin...
17:33:51| Applet ID: 061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
17:33:51| This is a FLASH loader
17:33:51| Now flashing firmware main...
17:33:55| Flashing e:\telefon\k550i\soft\w610 firmware\w610_r6bc002_main_generic_na_red52.mbn
17:33:55| Header type: BABE
17:33:55| 460 flashblocks
17:37:55| Finishing flash
17:37:55| Done flashing
17:37:55| Now flashing filesystem...
17:37:56| Flashing e:\telefon\k550i\soft\w610 firmware\w610_r6bc002_fs_cent_europe_red52.fbn
17:37:56| Header type: BABE
17:37:56| 181 flashblocks
17:39:25| Finishing flash
17:39:26| Done flashing
17:39:26| 
17:39:26| Sending db2020_red52_cs_r3a009.bin...
17:39:28| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
17:39:28| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
17:39:28| Activating loader...
17:39:28| Activating GDFS...
17:39:39| This loader is UNLOCKED
17:39:39| Sucess! CS-loader has been unlocked!
17:39:39| Uploading customization files to phone...
17:39:39| Upload ./own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml to tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml
17:39:39| Activating filesystem
17:39:45| Creating directory tpa
17:39:45| Creating directory tpa/preset
17:39:45| Creating directory tpa/preset/custom
17:39:45| Deleting file tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml
17:39:46| Uploading file tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml
17:39:46| Done uploading
17:39:46| Upload ./own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml to tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml
17:39:46| Creating directory tpa
17:39:46| Creating directory tpa/preset
17:39:46| Creating directory tpa/preset/custom
17:39:46| Deleting file tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml
17:39:46| Uploading file tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml
17:39:47| Done uploading
17:39:47| Uploading /files_to_upload to phone...
17:39:47| Sending shutdown command to phone...
17:39:47| Customizing was SUCCESSFUL!
17:39:47| Disconnecting phone...
17:39:47| You may now unplug your phone.
17:39:47| Flashing was successful
17:39:49| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
17:48:25| Shutting down...


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

thx akshay & infrared,

so its only camera prob in night with k550i.... and wat abt the inbuilt one speaker quality in k550i & w810i ? r they same ?


----------



## divasmmm (Oct 7, 2007)

Akshay,
Do you have any tutorial how to install battery icons....
I found this *www.iprotebe.cz/skins-battery-images 
But confused how to install.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 7, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> thx akshay & infrared,
> 
> so its only camera prob in night with k550i.... and wat abt the inbuilt one speaker quality in k550i & w810i ? r they same ?



no w810i has much better speakers..
and also much better camera.. best in 2 MP category.
but its not slim.. a big disadvatage for me..



			
				divasmmm said:
			
		

> Akshay,
> Do you have any tutorial how to install battery icons....
> I found this *www.iprotebe.cz/skins-battery-images
> But confused how to install.....



u can't insall on db2020 phones..
and i hope u know that all new SE phones are db2020 phones..
patching is not yet allowed on db2020 phones..

db2020 is something like chipset..
like u hv intel 945 and then intel 975...


----------



## paarth (Oct 7, 2007)

nothing doing, the p990i's my friend's cell,he'll find out something for it by himself,,y do i care.
C


----------



## ages_devil (Oct 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> well its not a bug.. it might be sony has removed that feature in new Firmware..
> 
> it does not play for me also..! and bugs can be due to compatibily only..
> but here there are no such issues !! don't worry !


as long as there is no bugs, thats fine with me, thanks for you help


----------



## semaj (Oct 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey dude ... u can't see the flash menu in the phone...
> 
> u must copy the correspoding .thm files to M2 card and use those theme..
> those theme will search the FS for .swf and if available it will set it up..
> ...


 
Hehe...   ... silly me, now flash menus working... sorry... thanks anyway.... this is really fun.... thumbs up for you!!!


----------



## stinger05 (Oct 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ hey don't worry about it .. its ok..!
> 
> it won't affect phone in any way..
> sorry i should have checked it before i mentioned it my tut !
> ...



thanks man... i just want to free up some space inside my phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 8, 2007)

ages_devil said:
			
		

> as long as there is no bugs, thats fine with me, thanks for you help



hey buddy i now verified it from a w610i user it does not play in thumbnail
he has a untouched brand new w610i


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Amateur stupidity!*



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> yes you are right... u hv to use Mediterranean FS and it has greek language files in it...
> 
> at topsony.. u hv to buy premium download account for 2 euro and then download them... its validity if 1 full month.. !
> 
> ...


hello a_k_s_h_a_y!
i found the main, fs and custom packs all for greek and mediteranean country for w610i, k550i and k550im... 
I can upload them in rapishare or sth but i don't know where to publish rapishare links afterwards... is there any law limitation or sth or i can just publish the links here in this thread without any problem?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ no plzz post all the links !! and share them with us !
there are no such laws or limitations !!

thanks a lot !
try to upload on 4shared.. it will be more easy !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, create an account on 4shared and upload everything there. It'll be beneficial to everyone


----------



## joost206 (Oct 10, 2007)

im searching for the   W610_*******_FS_EUROPE_3_RED52

this link is kinda dead: " get your language files form any SE phone FS..it may be for k800 or w810i or any phone.... here is the download list of many FS files" it is not dead but the files are removed

*edit I need dutch (nl)

*edit 2 You say "or flash w610 to get a walkman cybershot for good" how did you meant that?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

joost206 said:
			
		

> im searching for the   W610_*******_FS_EUROPE_3_RED52
> 
> this link is kinda dead: " get your language files form any SE phone FS..it may be for k800 or w810i or any phone.... here is the download list of many FS files" it is not dead but the files are removed
> 
> ...



yes i saw it... but can't help much.. just wait.. or in that same thread in next pages the same links hv been put up .. see if they work..

also i mean't use a w610i FS instead of k550i FS..


----------



## joost206 (Oct 10, 2007)

what is the diffirence about using w610 fs or k550 fs can the phone run with w610 main and k550 fs? what ar the cons?, and I read in this thread that someone asked for the german language, that is the one I need but there is no link posted


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

joost206 said:
			
		

> what is the diffirence about using w610 fs or k550 fs can the phone run with w610 main and k550 fs? what ar the cons?, and I read in this thread that someone asked for the german language, that is the one I need but there is no link posted


not much.... but its better to use w610i FS and u will have a complete w610i phone..

acoustics might vary.. pics and ringtones.. internal settings.. behaviour

w610i FS means phone behaves as w610i externally also..
Main is the internal software......

oh yes that link i guess i got..will give wait.. i hv to search..

or u PM desman and tariq they both have it..! i lost its links..

well actually EUROPE 2 has the german language.. and 

or desman has already done it i guess u can take help form them

EUROPE 2 FS...

*www.iprotebe.cz/firmware-w610-cid52-r1kg001-fs

all language cust pack

*rapidshare.com/files/55148197/W610_R6BC002_ALL_LANGUAGE_CUST.zip

use europe 2 cust pack.... or u can take help from them..

now u know i am busy with college internals over next weekk... after wards free again


----------



## joost206 (Oct 10, 2007)

I actualy needed europe 3 but I'll try with this one first, I can always put a new fs to it right?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

yes u can always put new FS....
no if u want german then use europe 2 its got german language ..!
or wait...
or download from topsony.. u must pay 2 EURO..


----------



## joost206 (Oct 10, 2007)

I now flashed w610 main and the funny thing is when I put the cursor on camera it says cyber-shot tm.

btw the camera and walkman icons are diffirent


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

joost206 said:
			
		

> I now flashed w610 main and the funny thing is when I put the cursor on camera it says cyber-shot tm.
> 
> btw the camera and walkman icons are diffirent


yes .. if u flash w610i FS then it won't be that way...lol

or u can leave phone that way and get down to other mods
but if u flash FS then again u must mod the phone...

its coz the menu.ml..


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fresh Links!!*

Let's see boys and girls...

Here are firstly all the Greek packages and some more of course as requested!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
check here and/or here to see which languages are supported by which FS!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*You should follow the instructions in a_k_s_h_a_y's guide at the first post of this thread... here is just a repository of links!* ​ 
so we have:
*.**...**      ____
.**...**|**...**...**|
.**...**|**...**...**|
.**...**|**..**....**|
.**...**|**..**....**|
.._|**.**.....**|_
.**.**\**.**.........**/
.**...**\**.**.....**/
**...**...\**..**/
**...**.   **.**..**V*



*-XS++ v2.2*
*-XS++ v3.0*

*-W610i*
_a) Main_
_b) FS_
_c) custom packs__ [Attention: Some CustomPacks are more than one for some regions]_

*-K550i*
_a) Main_
_b) FS_
_c) custom packs__ [Attention: Some CustomPacks are more than one for some regions]_

*-K550im*
_a) Main_
_b) FS_
_c) custom packs_

-Some *176x220 Flash Menus* (supported by K550i, K550im, W610i, and more...):

*-JAVA GAMES & APPS*
Also for a quite large collection of java games and apps (jar) 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* You can find all the above files here: Cell Phones Firmware Upgrade (R6BC002)* -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
..
Well, check the links and ENJOY!... 


* GREETINGS from Greece!!*​ 



---------------------------------------------------------------
  @Akshay 
plz import the above links to the first post as i think you will do so!  

A big thanx to you of course for the excellent tutor!

Just a question... is there any way to get back the feature of the left message button on k550im's keypad working for messages again and not for the walkman application? I flash to w610i main, and mediteranean fs and custpack..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ awesome !! yes linking them in First Page.. now..

u should have created 4shared folder of yours

like example *cybershot.4shared.com/

ok i added link to ur post.. hey well put all new links in the same post by editing !!

yes that left button i will see into it.. 

left softkey is now for walkman.. ! ( this is a bit complicated to change..)

left button on D pad u can set it for messages in menu >>general settings >> shortcuts


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah i know but it's my first time i ve ever used 4shared... so, i'll try that some time!  

isn't there any way to work for messages? modding-hacking or sth? i mean the softkey!

PS. I'll edit the post when new ones are available!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

Hgetis said:
			
		

> yeah i know but it's my first time i ve ever used 4shared... so, i'll try that some time!
> 
> isn't there any way to work for messages? modding-hacking or sth?
> 
> PS. I'll edit the post when new ones are available!



"sth" means what ?? 

i think editing menu.ml might work.. or layout.xml 
if not then u must patch phone..

will try it when i get free from college next week..


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 10, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> "sth" means what ??
> 
> i think editing menu.ml might work.. or layout.xml
> if not then u must patch phone..
> ...



emm yeah... "sth" means "something"! 

ok dude! if you have any progress on that (with the softkey i mean) some time, plz send me a PM so I certainly get noticed about this progress!! thanx anyway for the good will!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 10, 2007)

Hgetis said:
			
		

> emm yeah... "sth" means "something"!
> 
> ok dude! if you have any progress on that (with the softkey i mean) some time, plz send me a PM so I certainly get noticed about this progress!! thanx anyway for the good will!!



oops i thought it meant something else in foreign language.. lol


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 11, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> oops i thought it meant something else in foreign language.. lol


No man!! if i'm gonna write in greek 80% of members won't be able to see greek letters due to fonts and the other 20% who might be able to see greek fonts they won't understand a word at all.. It's a bit difficult language unfortunatelly... 

anyway!! I just uploaded some new links (K550im FS). Check here!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 11, 2007)

no need to download w610i cust packs

this is the link to all w610 cust pack

hgetis i want u download this 9 MB form rapidshare and store it on your computer... and later upload somewhere else or to my esnips account i hv PM u the password of it.. see it..

*rapidshare.com/files/55148197/W610_R6BC002_ALL_LANGUAGE_CUST.zip

i hv download limits from ISP  and i hv already uploaded and downloaded many stuff.. so hv to wait for next month again..

cool ! for k550im FS..! and Main .. now that's what we needed for many users.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 11, 2007)

@akshay, this thread is also pulling in foreigners... cheers... keep it up


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 12, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> no need to download w610i cust packs
> 
> this is the link to all w610 cust pack
> 
> ...


hello my friend!
i 'm uploading at this time the file above to your esnips account (dir->flashing resources). Check it out a bit later!

So now is there anything else which we don't have and I should download it from "my account".. my subscription will end soon...

UPDATE: one more FS (for K550im) is available... ckeck here!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome.. ! more means better !
i saw the folder.. nice.. we now hv all cust packs. but FS.. tht's even more imp


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 12, 2007)

*New items for download!!*

new FS uploaded!! 
also some nice 176x220 flash menus for k550i, k550im, w610i and all phones supporting 176x220 resolution... maybe my friend akshay has already uplooad them so check it out!! 

Click and Check here!

Greetings from Greece!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 12, 2007)

hey hgetis cool work.. now its all neat and nice

we can use this link its much better.. it points to ur post in thread rather then single post !
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=628213#post628213


also add this link to your post..
this is europe 4 FS.. !

*rapidshare.com/files/57964787/W610_R6BC002_FS_EUROPE_4_RED52.rar.html


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome work, Hgetis! You guys are doing a great job


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks guys!


@akshay
if you have any other links which you think I should add to the list at my post just send them to me! Just to be all together, otherwise links are free to add them in ur 1st post if you like (I dont mind, besides I owe u for ur flashing guide! )..

see ya soon!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ i will create more links soon... now upload some more.. see search for links in posts and put them there... 

c ya again soon..!


----------



## divasmmm (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Akshay,
In some posts, i saw that after flashing to w610 (both MAIN and FS), the RADIO is missing in the main MENU. Is it true?
Then how to get it on the main menu?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ well actually w610i does not have radio in menu

w610i has radio in entertainment..!

in a phone with w610i main and k550i FS

u won't have radio option in Half of the Flash Menus ( which is something cool and u want to use remember ?? )

but u will have the radio option in Menu when using Normal Theme...( and normal themes are boring )


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 14, 2007)

One new FS has been uploaded! Check here!

*Anyone who needs FS, cust packs, or main for every phone I will be able to upload it until tomorrow!* so inform me as soon as possible!


*Note: *
There is quite big collection of jar games and some apps.. anyone would like them just send me a PM to give him link and pass! 

Subnote: pass changes from time to time...!



--------------

hey akshay!

i hv just flash some new SWFs in my phone but i coulcn't understand excactly how do i integrate them with themes so i can select them... give some help here! 

about the acoustics.. what excatly is the difference from k550i's original zapfs? coz i didnt noticed any...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 14, 2007)

acoustics ... i don't think there is difference between w610i and k550i
in w880i acoustics there is a difference ..that's what it seems from music quality..!


to integrate flash menu .swf and theme.thm 

download tugzip *www.tugzip.com

then rename the theme.thm to theme.tar 
then u can extract its contents using tugzip !

or u can use 7zip to extract the theme.thm !

there will be a file called skin.xml ..
open that in notepad !

and edit this line  ( u search for this " Desktop_style" using search in notepad !

<Desktop_style Type="File" Source="ScribbleBeat.png"/>

to like this

 <Desktop_style Type="File" Source="Your Choice.swf"/>

this this picture..!

*www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/9/10/13/f_safm_1b11dbb.jpg&srv=img32

also u can download this and see.. its given even more clearly
actually to rename theme.thm to theme.tar u must have enabled showing of extension in windows folder options !
if not then u must extract using 7zip

and then after wards u must pack it using tugzip as a tar archive only !

try download this flash tut which is actually easy
*www.esnips.com/doc/15dea887-6c7c-4571-8a12-b3a98a5b8b7e/Convert-to-Theme-to-Flash-menu

also u can follow it in here..!

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16445

and download Central Europe and Central Asia FS ( its got arabic ) also cust packs

man download the same k550i FS also.. why waste the download quota !


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, everyone!
This is what xs++ show me:

16:49:24| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
16:49:24| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:50:45| 
16:50:45| Attempting to open the interface...
16:50:45| 
16:50:45| Turn off phone
16:50:45| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:50:45| You have 30 seconds.
16:50:45| 
16:50:52| Baseband ID: 9900
16:50:52| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:50:52| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:50:52| Phone name detected!
16:50:52| 
16:50:52| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:50:52| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:50:52| OTP CID: 51
16:50:52| *EROM CID: 51*
16:50:52| EROM Color: Red
16:50:52| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
16:50:52| Phone ID: K550
16:50:52| Network: BALTIC
16:50:52| CDA: CDA102337/1   R6A
16:50:52| Firmware Version: R1JD001
16:50:52| EROM: R3A016
16:50:53| Ready for operation!
16:52:10| 
16:52:10| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:52:10| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
16:52:10| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
16:52:10| 
16:52:10| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...
16:52:11| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
16:52:11| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
16:52:11| 
16:52:11| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...
16:52:13| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
16:52:13| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
16:52:13| Activating loader...
16:52:13| Activating GDFS...
16:52:30| This loader is UNLOCKED
16:52:30| Backing up the GDFS...
16:52:32| Stated variables: 1363
16:52:36| Variables found: 851
16:52:38| Variables found: 397
16:52:40| Variables found: 115
16:52:40| Wrote backup to .\Backup\K550_35665701xxxxxx_GDFS_BACKUP.bin
16:52:40| GDFS was backed up successfully!
16:52:40| GDFS operation was successful
16:52:43| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
16:53:36| Shutting down...
16:54:41| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
16:54:41| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:55:15| 
16:55:15| Attempting to open the interface...
16:55:15| 
16:55:15| Turn off phone
16:55:15| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:55:15| You have 30 seconds.
16:55:15| 
16:55:23| Baseband ID: 9900
16:55:23| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:55:23| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:55:23| Phone name detected!
16:55:23| 
16:55:23| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:55:23| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:55:23| OTP CID: 51
16:55:23| EROM CID: 51
16:55:23| EROM Color: Red
16:55:23| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
16:55:23| Phone ID: K550
16:55:23| Network: BALTIC
16:55:23| CDA: CDA102337/1   R6A
16:55:23| Firmware Version: R1JD001
16:55:23| EROM: R3A016
16:55:24| Ready for operation!

I tried to update with SEUP but it said  i don't need  updates. I want to now can i flash my phone when my *EROM CID52 *is that what it is?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ EROM CID Is 51.. !!! You Can't Flash Your Phone !! Now !!

It Must be CID 52 !!

XS++ does not support CID 51 Flash Loaders !!! STOP RIGHT HERE DON'T DO ANYTHING !


Try to Update with SEUS again..!
Is your phone locked or something ?? i mean you can't use other sim cards.. locked to operator ??

I think there are other ways to go CID 52 from CID 51..

Please Wait for 3 more days..! I will certainly get back to you !!

Untill then browse se-nse and learn more stuff...!!

and please don't try anything on your own !!

Tell me more about your cellphone and operator and the country you come form..! that information will help !

actually XS++ v2.2 can now make it CID52 but don't do it on your own because this has to be tested..!

awesome hgetis..!
i got a new link to check languages Present in FS..!

add this link also with that woton link !

*www.topsony.com/forum/cmps_index.php?page=info_lenguaje


and phone code names ( learnt it just today ) hehe lol..!


k550i >> LI 

w610i >> NA


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 14, 2007)

*New links added!!!*

*New links* (FSes, custom packs) for more region NOW available..... check here!!

@akshay
i mean that i didn't noticed any difference using w880 zapfs either maloud zapfs... comparing to k550i's and w610i's... 

thanks for the info about theme files...! 

btw i uploaded some custpacks and FSes and I'll try to upload some more if i am able to!! cheers!


----------



## joost206 (Oct 14, 2007)

@hgetis thanks for europe 3 Now I have realy what I wanted, and a_k_s_h_a_y
thanks for the great tut it was clear and detailed!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 15, 2007)

@ hgetis those custpacks make things easy for all.. good going there.. cheers !

now we need k550i FS.. few more.. like europe 3,4 only.. don't want 5... we can get it from fatez !

also download what u like.. !!


also keep a backup of all FS on your hard disk for some time... like for 3-4 months..!

hgetis download XS++ v2.2 and upload to your 4shared folder

and also upload anything u can to your. 4shared folder..!!


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 15, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ EROM CID Is 51.. !!! You Can't Flash Your Phone !! Now !!
> 
> It Must be CID 52 !!
> 
> ...



I come from Latvia (Europe, Baltic) and I bought brand new phone without operator protection or like that. I can  get  in  phone  any SIM. 
When I try update from WAP it said "You don't need no updates. Your phone is up to date"

P.S.
Please tell me what i need push in XS++ to complete go in W610i in one step (without turn in and off)

P.S.S.
How  I can get Latvian language (not T9, just latvian) in my phone after flash (if i can flash) with custPack or FS. And if i understand wright then after complete flash to w610i, i need choose w610i custPacks and FS with region and language?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 15, 2007)

kristaps194 said:
			
		

> I come from Latvia (Europe, Baltic) and I bought brand new phone without operator protection or like that. I can  get  in  phone  any SIM.
> When I try update from WAP it said "You don't need no updates. Your phone is up to date"
> 
> P.S.
> ...


Try To Update Using SEUS .. 

Download SEUS using this link!
*www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/Update_Service_Setup-2.7.6.8-1.exe

if it does not work don't worry i will find another solution..!


BALTIC FS has Latvian language..!! we have that FS also Baltic Cust pack..
don't worry.. its there in Hgetis Collection !!

please give me some time.. am busy with college till wednesday and thrusday..!


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 15, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> Try To Update Using SEUS ..
> 
> Download SEUS using this link!
> *www.sonyericsson.com/downloads/Update_Service_Setup-2.7.6.8-1.exe
> ...



I try with SEUS too but that say the same what WAP. 
And i find Baltic custpack and FS. Do i need flash with both? And do i need take W610i custpack and FS to flash to W610i? If i'm thinking wright then that's what i'm need to do!

*Thankyou _a_s_h_k_a_y_! You're  good guy and  i don't  run ! *


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 15, 2007)

yes cool.. until instructions don't do anything with XS++ .. just hold and wait..

keep fingers crossed...! hope you are lucky and u can upgrade to CID52


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 16, 2007)

aloha!

well guys unfortunatelly I cannot upload more FSes for now due to reasons that i cannot explain in the forum! I will try again a few days later I hope!!

I ve already uploaded enough stuff to help many people! If there is s.o. who cannot find what he wants just send me a PM to keep it in mind and see what I can do for him/her!

Akshay, u know why is that!!

Cheers!
_
PS:
I've added a link to XS++ v2.2 and to some jar files -apps & games- [need pass for that!]! Check here!_


----------



## fitz (Oct 16, 2007)

Im using k320i.. can i i change the sound driver to acoustic like this K550I? OR this phone cant be moded?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 16, 2007)

fitz said:
			
		

> Im using k320i.. can i i change the sound driver to acoustic like this K550I? OR this phone cant be moded?



yes it can be modded...
first update using SEUS..! because CID52 modding is always better..

then i think you can flash it to w200i but u might loose bluetooth..
and phone might crash some times.. well if wait then we can find more about this and then see what can be done...!!

and more over i don't think u can use zapf for this k320...
its db2010 so i think you must use apf 

now am busy for 2-3 days.. u goto se-nse and post there your query..
some one will help u.. i will also see it soon ...


----------



## semaj (Oct 17, 2007)

@ Hgetis

you can add this to your collection... 
*www.iprotebe.cz/download/W610_R6BC002_FS_APAC_RED52.rar.html


----------



## stinger05 (Oct 17, 2007)

akshay: I'm having a trouble in running the edited theme, in flash menu. the theme is working fine but the flash menu isn't running... any further advised?


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 17, 2007)

many thnx to akshy & all uploaders . ..  
i now have flashed my phone & everything is working flawlessly . 

just 1 more thing..

is there a way to delete unwanted files from the phone fs  ? . . like if we uploaded some flash files & dont want it anymore..how to delete it ? 

thnx in advance


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 17, 2007)

girishvkrai said:
			
		

> many thnx to akshy & all uploaders . ..
> i now have flashed my phone & everything is working flawlessly .
> 
> just 1 more thing..
> ...


yes.... there are two ways..

you can use FSX to delete files
or u can use FAR manager ..

a tutorial on how to use FAR Manger is going to come... hopefully by 3 days..!

now i am free for next week.. you can expect hell lots of updates !!!!!!
and more flashing tutorials for other phones..!



			
				kristaps194 said:
			
		

> I try with SEUS too but that say the same what WAP.
> And i find Baltic custpack and FS. Do i need flash with both? And do i need take W610i custpack and FS to flash to W610i? If i'm thinking wright then that's what i'm need to do!
> 
> *Thankyou _a_s_h_k_a_y_! You're  good guy and  i don't  run ! *



Download woton client and update your phone CID !!

updating EROM is free with woton..  !!!!!!

using XS++ 2.2 u can do it..! but i don't know how because my phone is already CID 52


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 17, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @ Hgetis
> 
> you can add this to your collection...
> *www.iprotebe.cz/download/W610_R6BC002_FS_APAC_RED52.rar.html


thanks my friend!

I added that one too! 

Of course I upload it, in my 4shared account coz anyone who wants it,  hasn't to register there as he must do at iprotebe.cz! of course is the same file!

check my post!


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 17, 2007)

i hope u are not reffering to upload blank files to the file  . . . somthing more perhaps ? .. 

& yup . .. a good tutorial for FAR management would be appreciated.

& also in this tutorial u could mention what the FS , MS packs full form are & what happens... i know abt this...i'm sure many new people would be willing to know more . 
cheers!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks hgetis..!

new updates coming today

i have added how to use far manager on post 21

and then now on with new acoustics..



			
				girishvkrai said:
			
		

> i hope u are not reffering to upload blank files to the file  . . . somthing more perhaps ? ..
> 
> & yup . .. a good tutorial for FAR management would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



Consider it done
i will post it on some other post .. but not on 1
its growing too long


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 17, 2007)

girishvkrai said:
			
		

> i hope u are not reffering to upload blank files to the file  . . . somthing more perhaps ? ..



sorry but is this question goes to me?  coz i couldn't understand what u mean!..


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 17, 2007)

Hgetis said:
			
		

> sorry but is this question goes to me?  coz i couldn't understand what u mean!..



oh no..this was directed towards aks/ 

what i meant was .. in various forums i saw people uploading blank files to their phones to overwrite the older files , which gives almost the same effect as deleting .. cause blank files occupy hardly any space.
But technically speaking that is a bad routine...if i come across any such people i personally LOL over them..

& whats the use of GDFS ? .. i backed it up .. will i ever use it  ?


----------



## luchokun (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi guys! 
Thanx akshay! I've flashed my k550 to w610! though I did it with setool, but your tutorial was of much help (I read it like four times before deciding to do it ^^'). All went right, i was so nervous at the begining! xD 

@girishvkrai: I think in case that something goes wrong in the flashing, the only way to revive your phone is with that back up, so save it with your life (?) xD*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=31382

I have a few questions:
can I use SEUS to update my phone now that i've flashed it to w610?
what will happen if i restore the gdfs i backed up before flashing?

does anyone know what the brand cybershot means with k550? is because the soft of k550 is optimized for photos? or may be the camera is phisically better than that of the w610?

thanks!


oh, yes, i'm from argentina and used a w610's main and fs that are cid51 i found in another forum ^^


----------



## fitz (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks bro..i already try da driver..its fine..wanna ask another thing,i.e ,can i flash to z530i? and which phone can i flashed to?


----------



## joost206 (Oct 17, 2007)

your esato images in post 21  are hotlinking deniet try uploading them somewhere else


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 18, 2007)

joost206 said:
			
		

> your esato images in post 21  are hotlinking deniet try uploading them somewhere else



yes fixing it.... yesterday i got disconnected ... so could not fix it



			
				luchokun said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> Thanx akshay! I've flashed my k550 to w610! though I did it with setool, but your tutorial was of much help (I read it like four times before deciding to do it ^^'). All went right, i was so nervous at the begining! xD
> 
> @girishvkrai: I think in case that something goes wrong in the flashing, the only way to revive your phone is with that back up, so save it with your life (?) xD
> ...




You can now use SEUS to update your phone.. no problem..!
SEUS will decide phone name on IMEI.. so it detects your phone as k550i
and will flash the latest k550i main in..

it will leave the FS untouched

and i want to know how you flashed your CID 51 phone
please tell me.. i don't know if CID51 flashing on SeTool 2 lite works well.. that's why...

then it will become CID52 phone
then flash with a w610i Main and w610i FS



			
				fitz said:
			
		

> thanks bro..i already try da driver..its fine..wanna ask another thing,i.e ,can i flash to z530i? and which phone can i flashed to?



z530i can't be flashed. .it can be customized..

its got a different display all together... dats why..



			
				stinger05 said:
			
		

> akshay: I'm having a trouble in running the edited theme, in flash menu. the theme is working fine but the flash menu isn't running... any further advised?




that happens if that theme is not coupled to a flash menu
you must couple a flash menu and theme to work properly

*
*google 7zip and tugzip and download them

download instructions here   1.12 MB download


u  add it to tar achieve only using tugzip.....

google search and download tugzip and 7zip ...


----------



## 10ego (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi All,

My name is Diego. I bought of ebay a debranded unlock w610i. I read. read and read and I modded the cell only by uploading a few flash themes.

Now the problem I have is that I do not have a Spanish writing Language nor T9. I think the firmware is a singapore one.
Since I do not want to flash. (there is no point, cell is already debranded)

I download _W610_R6BC002_FS_AMERICA_2_RED52.raw and got the T9 and Spanish Language.

The problem that I have now is. How do I go by editing the XML file that is already in the phone?
I do not want to loose english as a writing language and I dont care much about the other ones either, but that wouldnt be the safest? instead of creating your own xml?

Regards,

Diego


----------



## joyson (Oct 19, 2007)

great tut awesome work


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 19, 2007)

10ego said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Diego. I bought of ebay a debranded unlock w610i. I read. read and read and I modded the cell only by uploading a few flash themes.
> 
> ...



i would like to know what all languaes you wanted.. u have mentioned only spanish..! u must edit customize.xml and extract spanish files from w610i FS..

but first let me know what all languages u wanted..


----------



## 10ego (Oct 20, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y,

I just need spanish and english. I dont need the chinnesse and all the stuff that came.. tandarin and so on..

I manage to upload the t9 and the .lng. What I dont know is how to edit the customize.xml. When I tried to copy the file from far manager to the PC was blank..any ideas?

Regards,

Diego


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ 

here this is America 2 cust pack.. its got a customize.xml with both english and spanish enabled..!

*www.4shared.com/file/26443613/8834e743/W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_107_R8A_GENERIC_AMERICA_2.html

use this.. upload it using XS++ using own_custpack method.. its there in the tut..!
i hope u put the language files in correct places

and listen if this does not work.. then download america 2 FS and america 2 cust pack from hgetis collection and flash your FS using XS++.. this way u will surely get spanish and english


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 20, 2007)

hi again! i try to upgrade with wotan client but it need 1 credit 
please say what i can do?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 20, 2007)

kristaps194 said:
			
		

> hi again! i try to upgrade with wotan client but it need 1 credit
> please say what i can do?



oh that's bad.. but gbrooks3 told me EROM upgrade is free with woton client
just check it..

it was easy to upgrade phone to CID52 with XS++ 2.0

now in XS++ something has been changed... i saw it... its supposed to do it automatically.. but i don't know how..
i will now ask this to rekoil and gbrooks and lets see..!


----------



## mansen (Oct 21, 2007)

hello,

first thanks for this nice tut! 
far manager wont work  maybe someone can help? thx!

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1296/farlu2.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 21, 2007)

ok thnx..! you downloaded from my tut link ??

download from this new link...
FAR manger is all over the internet...

here try this
*www.4shared.com/file/24384668/821a5c25/FAR_Manager_CID2936495152_.html


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 21, 2007)

for some reason..the songs feel scratchy with the new acoustic....
anyone facing same issue..
i mean..
with headphone its fine..
but with the speakers....its too scratchy..:O!


----------



## mansen (Oct 21, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ok thnx..! you downloaded from my tut link ??
> 
> download from this new link...
> FAR manger is all over the internet...
> ...


 
yes your link and some others, the new link also! same prob.  
even a freshley installed windows doesnt help, so i think this error must be
hardware specific.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 22, 2007)

girishvkrai said:
			
		

> for some reason..the songs feel scratchy with the new acoustic....
> anyone facing same issue..
> i mean..
> with headphone its fine..
> but with the speakers....its too scratchy..:O!


yeah ture.. try reducing volme...
and its always been that way..!!!!

or replace the original farfeild zapf file only in the acoustics



			
				mansen said:
			
		

> yes your link and some others, the new link also! same prob.
> even a freshley installed windows doesnt help, so i think this error must be
> hardware specific.



xp v 2 ??
install seus again..

kristaps194

i have a new message for u.. check out your inbox


UPDATE : for all 

Use Windows Media Player to add pictures to your songs.... Play the song and then goto Advanced Tag Editor>Pictures and then add ur album art.... For best results use Pictures of res. 96x96..


----------



## mansen (Oct 23, 2007)

still the same probs, im giving up for the moment  
btw whats about new firmware R8BA024? any infos whats
new there


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 23, 2007)

mansen said:
			
		

> still the same probs, im giving up for the moment
> btw whats about new firmware R8BA024? any infos whats
> new there



hmmm did u try reinstalling drivers..or reinsalling SEUS..
i don't really understand why u have that error...!

and did u do a full windows reinstall or just update mode install ??

yes w610i new firmware is out.. u can downlaod and use it next time you flash your phone

W610_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52

*www.esnips.com/doc/ef16d8b3-e7e8-4948-8c15-6f3c06b66b98/W610_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 23, 2007)

a quick ot question..any video software for k550i/w610i with fast forward / rewind capabilities.. .. the inbuilt thing sux...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ i don't know yaar...
why not find out..!! 

try kd player... or wait for xploreme 4 support for k550i


----------



## mansen (Oct 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hmmm did u try reinstalling drivers..or reinsalling SEUS..
> i don't really understand why u have that error...!
> 
> and did u do a full windows reinstall or just update mode install ??
> ...


 
clean install on a 2nd hdd, i dont know whats going on  
no need for fs and cust pack ..its enough to flash this firmware, right?
and if i only flash the firmware all settings are kept in the phone?


----------



## fatez (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm back!


Hey AK!
nice nice work !


Excuse me for the last time but the work is killing me!

I've flashed my k550 with latest frim R8 but i'havent mine language.

With Far (10x AK for ur nice guide) i have copied the it.lng and it.T9 into language directory and i have editet the custum menu to ability with my language.

But nothing new appear in language section.

What is the mistake?

Another question,.. 
Why  i cannot copy with FAR a file from k550 to my pc? (the copies go fine but the file is 0byte)


thanks to all and good bye!!


fatez


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2007)

mansen said:
			
		

> clean install on a 2nd hdd, i dont know whats going on
> no need for fs and cust pack ..its enough to flash this firmware, right?
> and if i only flash the firmware all settings are kept in the phone?


if you flash only main then settings will remain

if u flash FS then u will loose everything like contacts and sms

u download My phone explorer and backup the ...
later u can put back everything in phone...!! easily

even the sms.. u can store on computer and put them back in phone..
also archive them on computer



			
				fatez said:
			
		

> Hey guys, i'm back!
> 
> 
> Hey AK!
> ...



hii fatez... u wanted k550i Europe 5 FS  ?? or w610i Europe 5 FS ??
u wanted italian right ??

we have w610i Europe 5 FS in hgetis collection

its actually R6BC002 FS .. u can use it..!! 
u can use R6 FS and R8 Main.. its ok.. it will work fine.!!

infact sony ericsson update service updates only Main... because its ok if u have on old FS and new MAIN !!

and yes u can't copy files form phone to computer...!!
its not allowed...!!
you can only delete them there or copy files from computer to phone
its one way !!


----------



## mansen (Oct 24, 2007)

thx a_k_s_h_a_y  

another question, will this s500i everchanging theme work an k550i@w610i?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2007)

mansen said:
			
		

> thx a_k_s_h_a_y
> 
> another question, will this s500i everchanging theme work an k550i@w610i?



no it won't work.....its too big for our small screens
u download the same resized version...
download the flash menu packs..
that 80 menu pack might be dead.. i will upload it next month...


----------



## mansen (Oct 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> no it won't work.....its too big for our small screens
> u download the same resized version...
> download the flash menu packs..
> that 80 menu pack might be dead.. i will upload it next month...


 
so a resized version will work?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2007)

mansen said:
			
		

> so a resized version will work?



yes as simple as that


----------



## fatez (Oct 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> its actually R6BC002 FS .. u can use it..!!
> u can use R6 FS and R8 Main.. its ok.. it will work fine.!!
> 
> infact sony ericsson update service updates only Main... because its ok if u have on old FS and new MAIN !!



Ok, now the italian T9 go fine but the phone language is only in english.
Is here a method to insert with mine?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2007)

fatez said:
			
		

> Ok, now the italian T9 go fine but the phone language is only in english.
> Is here a method to insert with mine?


hey fatez... u do one thing
after adding .T9 and LNG file using FAR Manager

delete the lng.lst and lng.dat files that are also in the tpa/preset/system/language directory

the restart phone and do Master Reset !!
this should work !!
after master reset those files will be created again with updated list and settings by the phone


----------



## fatez (Oct 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey fatez... u do one thing
> after adding .T9 and LNG file using FAR Manager
> 
> delete the lng.lst and lng.dat files that are also in the tpa/preset/system/language directory
> ...




hmmm do not work for me.
I've deleted lng.lst and lng.dat did the master reset but still remain only english phone language.
For the t9 i've the italian.


Where is the mistake?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2007)

fatez said:
			
		

> hmmm do not work for me.
> I've deleted lng.lst and lng.dat did the master reset but still remain only english phone language.
> For the t9 i've the italian.
> 
> ...



i don't know... i hope the name of file is like en.t9 like all in small letters
*
also i hope u added **<allowed-language>xy</allowed-language> in cust pack

where XY is italian language code .. for example English its EN
*
get that t9 and lng file from w610i Europe 5 FS.. it should work..hopefully because they are  same phones.... lets not use language files from old phones
hey btw which FS did u want ??

k550i Europe 5 FS or w610i Europe 5 FS ???


----------



## fatez (Oct 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> i don't know... i hope the name of file is like en.t9 like all in small letters
> *
> also i hope u added **<allowed-language>xy</allowed-language> in cust pack
> 
> ...



For the custom pack i've used:
CUSTOMPACK.HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_14_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_5
and into is menu with <allowed-language>it</allowed-language>
andi use : w610i Europe 5 FS


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 24, 2007)

fatez said:
			
		

> For the custom pack i've used:
> CUSTOMPACK.HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_14_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_5
> and into is menu with <allowed-language>it</allowed-language>
> andi use : w610i Europe 5 FS



ok if you are flashing your phone with Europe 5 FS and Europe 5 cust pack then u automatically get Italian language...!
you not getting ?? some problem there ??

i think that method of adding language won't work on CID52 phones.. or may be
becuase you done everything correct...


----------



## mansen (Oct 24, 2007)

far is now working, my bro told me to activate an com port .. fake or
real ..the far manager needs one


----------



## luishawk (Oct 25, 2007)

i can't update my phone tu cid52, seus sais its already up to date, but its still in cid51



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ EROM CID Is 51.. !!! You Can't Flash Your Phone !! Now !!
> 
> It Must be CID 52 !!
> 
> ...



hey ashkey, i have the same problem from kristap, but im from venezuela, this is what i have in xs++*img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/6/10/24/f_k550im_70f4d0c.jpg

i just cant update my EROM to 52 with seus, believe me, i've tried a lot of times, and i just dont know how to update with wotan server, i don't know how many credits do i need to update or anything

another thing, i've flash a previous phone, a k310i to w200, and everything worked great, except i coudnt browse from the phone again, i've lost the internet settings of that phone, will this happen to my k550 if i flash it to a w610i?


----------



## jommarn (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice to meet you again my buddy .
I'm sorry for long time.

OK.  I just tell you something. I have same problem with fatez.
Now myphone using w610_R6CA001_MAIN_ORANGE_NA_RED52
and     w610_R6CA001_FS_ORANGE_GEN_RED52
and      CDA102568_102 of Thai. I used FAR to add Thai language and Chiness fonts from extract file of w610_FS_THAI and I deleted europe font and other  language *.t9 and *.lg 
Now my phone has only English and Thai.
And then when I saw new Firmware R8BA024.  
I tyied flash new firmware R8BA024 with FS_EUrope coz it doesn't has FS Thai. I tried same with R6CA001 but it doesn't has Thai language in phone language but in writing language I have Thai. I tried many time to flash and add Thai in my phone with new firmware. It doesn't work.
and then I flash come back with R6CA001 and to add Thai in my phone again.
One time only I can use my language.

How do you think ??
I think coz GENERIC_NA can't add our language with myself.
Are I truth ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 25, 2007)

mansen said:
			
		

> far is now working, my bro told me to activate an com port .. fake or
> real ..the far manager needs one



hmm ok.. can u tell me what you actually did ??
i had read about that problem.. but did not know .. it was the same for you..!



			
				luishawk said:
			
		

> i can't update my phone tu cid52, seus sais its already up to date, but its still in cid51
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.topsony.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4807

that guide gives u how to flash EROM

incase u decide to update EROM ..
let me know

i will download the latest EROM for k550i
and give it to u...



			
				jommarn said:
			
		

> Nice to meet you again my buddy .
> I'm sorry for long time.
> 
> OK.  I just tell you something. I have same problem with fatez.
> ...



i don't know.. the procudre to add langauge is the same
you must copy language files and delete lng.lst and lng.dat
and do master rest.. try this... if it does not work.. then use

use New Main and Old FS
now i have R8BA024 Main and R6BC002 FS.. its ok if FS and MAIN Don't match.. its not at all necessary !


----------



## jommarn (Oct 25, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y
It's good idea. Before I try that I have a question.
your phone R8BA024 Main and R6BC002 FS... I want to know what version of main display current and java version in your phone ? 
coz in R8a FW is 7.7 of java .
Thank you so much.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 25, 2007)

jommarn said:
			
		

> @a_k_s_h_a_y
> It's good idea. Before I try that I have a question.
> your phone R8BA024 Main and R6BC002 FS... I want to know what version of main display current and java version in your phone ?
> coz in R8a FW is 7.7 of java .
> Thank you so much.


hey it works.. why are u worried
do u remember ?? when SEUS updates firmware it only changes Main..
leaves the FS intact ??

Java and display drivers are presend in FS... so its versions are the same as n R6BC002.. that is 7.7 ( edited... sorry.. its in main and fs..)


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 25, 2007)

if we have to revert back to stock settings (k550i firmware) ... what is the procedure ? ..

without goin thru SEUS flash Main & then FS ? .. i dont think cust pack is required...or is it ? .. :/


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 25, 2007)

girishvkrai said:
			
		

> if we have to revert back to stock settings (k550i firmware) ... what is the procedure ? ..
> 
> without goin thru SEUS flash Main & then FS ? .. i dont think cust pack is required...or is it ? .. :/



just flash back using XS++
use k550i main
k550i FS..

i will soon upload M_EAST_AFRICA fs
this FS is used in all k550i sold in india
also give you appropriate FS..don't worry


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 25, 2007)

FS_______K550_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52
CUST_____K550i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_2_R8A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE

i had kept the above two as backups . . . lol...


----------



## jommarn (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok. Thanks a_k_s_h_a_y.
coz I had flash my phone many many time I'm worry about mainboard phone.
sometime I had flash 5-4 time/day  and I lazy to setting my phone about ringtone, wallpaper, install app java and .ect when I flashed aready.
I think that so with version but I ask you to sure 

Thanks lot.


----------



## mansen (Oct 26, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y
the prob. was that i didnt had any com ports! sepp need one, so i activated
a com port in my bios.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 26, 2007)

jommarn said:
			
		

> Ok. Thanks a_k_s_h_a_y.
> coz I had flash my phone many many time I'm worry about mainboard phone.
> sometime I had flash 5-4 time/day  and I lazy to setting my phone about ringtone, wallpaper, install app java and .ect when I flashed aready.
> I think that so with version but I ask you to sure
> ...



i have flahed Main and FS atleast 15 times now...!!

and i have used XS++ more then 100 times...!!
lol.. don't worry nothing is going to happen


----------



## luishawk (Oct 26, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hmm ok.. can u tell me what you actually did ??
> i had read about that problem.. but did not know .. it was the same for you..!
> 
> 
> ...



@ a_k_s_h_a_y

Hi dude, have you found the latest eprom yet? cause i went to wotanserver and tried to update my eprom and guess what? they charged me for the update, and i still have eprom 51, do they suck or what? now i am with the same eprom and with 7€ less!! i wont use those guys again, i rather try myself cause i wont charge myself for sucking...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 26, 2007)

luishawk said:
			
		

> @a_k_s_h_a_y
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's real crap..

i lost the script to upgrade EROM... can u please wait.. ??

because lets not take risk...
i will try to find by 15 days.. or u try to get that from se-nse ....
by writing script u can upgrade EROM i guess...! 

i got the FOTA EROM.... uploaded.. but flashing that might create problems because i don't know what will happen if u do that.. because i never tried it.. as i already have CID52 and i can't go back to CID51


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 27, 2007)

hello folks!
i see movement in my collection (thanks to akshay's guidance) and in this thread! I'm very glad that i've helped some people!!

May i propose sth? I give one vote for this thread to be STICKY!! Well I spend a lot of time seeking it and i think that the job has been done here worths more than a sticky thread! Just for the notice to the mods of the forum!! 

Cheers!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2007)

*XS++ v3.0*

      Guys XS++ v 3.0 is Out..!!

Its got Second Generation FSX !!
Take a look at the pictures on how to upload files easily to FS..!!
no more blue screen of FAR MANAGER !

Tutorial XS++ v3.0

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17452&st=0&gopid=188461&#entry188461

Also Download XS++ v3.0 from here !

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16338

See This Picture of FSX 2.0 in action !

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/687/40456592fe4.gif 

Good bye to FAR MANAGER !!

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=16338


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 28, 2007)

still the same even with the xs++ v3.0

here's report:

12:31:57| XS++ v3.0 beta (Sinyar) Ready !
12:31:57| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
12:33:43| 
12:33:43| Attempting to open the interface...
12:33:43| 
12:33:43| TURN OFF PHONE!
12:33:43| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
12:33:43| You have 30 seconds...
12:33:43| 
12:33:50| Baseband ID: 9900
12:33:50| DB2020
12:33:50| Protocol Version: 3.1
12:33:50| Phone name detected!
12:33:50| 
12:33:50| Profiling SEMC phone...
12:33:50| Baseband ID: DB2020
12:33:50| OTP CID: 51
12:33:50| EROM CID: 51
12:33:50| EROM Color: Red
12:33:50| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
12:33:50| Phone ID: K550
12:33:50| Network: BALTIC
12:33:50| CDA: CDA102337/1   R6A
12:33:50| Firmware Version: R1JD001
12:33:50| EROM: R3A016
12:33:50| Ready for operation!
12:34:21| 
12:34:21| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
12:34:21| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
12:34:21| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
12:34:21| 
12:34:21| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...
12:34:21| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
12:34:21| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
12:34:21| 
12:34:21| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...
12:34:23| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
12:34:23| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
12:34:23| Activating loader...
12:34:23| Activating GDFS...
12:34:35| This loader is UNLOCKED
12:3435| Run GDFS-script...
12:34:5| *GDFS-Script: Error (Couldn't open outputfile!)*
12:34:35| GDFS operation was successful
12:34:37| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
12:36:26| Shutting down...


but is one step to finish! it atomaticly detect cid51 and asked to upgrade it!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2007)

hiii kristaps194 !

can u tell what happened exactly ??

it asked to upgrade CID ?? and u clicked yes ??
and then u got that error ??

i hope your phone is working and starting up nicely



			
				kristaps194 said:
			
		

> but is one step to finish! it atomaticly detect cid51 and asked to upgrade it!



i did not understand..


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 28, 2007)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaaaaaaaaaaapyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
i flash my phone to w610i
thankyou, ashkay! youŗe the best!!!

*THANKYOU*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2007)

people who have problems using SEUS to update CID !!
first make backup of gdfs and then update CID using XS++ v3.0
it will work out successfully
then copy to first gdfs backup and put it some where else

then again and later after CID update again back up gdfs..!!


*kristaps194* has successfully upgraded CID using XS++ v3.0 !!
and also flashed his phone to w610i !!!!!!!

i request him to upload his log.. latest by connectiong his phone to XS++



			
				kristaps194 said:
			
		

> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaaaaaaaaaaapyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> i flash my phone to w610i
> thankyou, ashkay! youŗe the best!!!
> 
> *THANKYOU*


that's v.good
its Akshay not ashkay.. lol


----------



## luishawk (Oct 29, 2007)

@akshay

hey man, i tried to update my phone to cid52, but i just cant, i tried with wotan, and then with XS 3, but i just cant, i had a problem with the backup folder, i fixed it, but then it said that the soft was updated, but when i checked, XS kept saying my cid is 51, this are the logs. what am i doing wrong?

15:00:19| XS++ v3.0 beta (Sinyar) Ready !
15:00:19| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
15:49:33| 
15:49:33| Attempting to open the interface...
15:49:33| 
15:49:33| TURN OFF PHONE!
15:49:33| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
15:49:33| You have 30 seconds...
15:49:33| 
15:49:45| Baseband ID: 9900
15:49:45| DB2020
15:49:45| Protocol Version: 3.1
15:49:45| Phone name detected!
15:49:45| 
15:49:45| Profiling SEMC phone...
15:49:45| Baseband ID: DB2020
15:49:45| OTP CID: 51
15:49:45| EROM CID: 51
15:49:45| EROM Color: Red
15:49:45| IMEI: 35601901xxxxxx
15:49:45| Phone ID: K550
15:49:45| Network: AMERICA_2
15:49:45| CDA: CDA102743/85   R3A
15:49:45| Firmware Version: R1JD001
15:49:45| EROM: R3A016
15:49:45| Ready for operation!
15:49:53| 
15:49:53| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
15:49:53| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
15:49:53| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
15:49:53| 
15:49:53| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...
15:49:54| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
15:49:54| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
15:49:54| 
15:49:54| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...
15:49:57| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
15:49:57| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
15:49:57| Activating loader...
15:49:57| Activating GDFS...
15:50:11| This loader is UNLOCKED
15:50:11| Run GDFS-script...
15:50:12| GDFS-Script: Error (Couldn't open outputfile!)
15:50:12| GDFS operation was successful
15:50:14| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

16:22:27| XS++ v3.0 beta (Sinyar) Ready !
16:22:27| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:22:37| 
16:22:37| Attempting to open the interface...
16:22:37| 
16:22:37| TURN OFF PHONE!
16:22:37| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
16:22:37| You have 30 seconds...
16:22:37| 
16:22:43| Baseband ID: 9900
16:22:43| DB2020
16:22:43| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:22:43| Phone name detected!
16:22:43| 
16:22:43| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:22:43| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:22:43| OTP CID: 51
16:22:43| EROM CID: 51
16:22:43| EROM Color: Red
16:22:43| IMEI: 35601901xxxxxx
16:22:43| Phone ID: K550
16:22:43| Network: AMERICA_2
16:22:43| CDA: CDA102743/85   R3A
16:22:43| Firmware Version: R1JD001
16:22:43| EROM: R3A016
16:22:43| Ready for operation!
16:22:47| 
16:22:47| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:22:47| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
16:22:47| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
16:22:47| 
16:22:47| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...
16:22:48| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
16:22:48| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
16:22:48| 
16:22:48| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...
16:22:49| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
16:22:49| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
16:22:49| Activating loader...
16:22:50| Activating GDFS...
16:23:04| This loader is UNLOCKED
16:23:04| Run GDFS-script...
16:23:04| Wrote 1 variables!
16:23:04| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35601901xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_070928162304.script!
16:23:04| GDFS-Script was run successfully!
16:23:04| GDFS operation was successful
16:23:06| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
16:23:22| 
16:23:22| Attempting to open the interface...
16:23:22| 
16:23:22| TURN OFF PHONE!
16:23:22| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
16:23:22| You have 30 seconds...
16:23:22| 
16:23:28| Baseband ID: 9900
16:23:28| DB2020
16:23:28| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:23:28| Phone name detected!
16:23:28| 
16:23:28| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:23:28| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:23:28| OTP CID: 51
16:23:28| EROM CID: 51
16:23:28| EROM Color: Red
16:23:28| IMEI: 35601901xxxxxx
16:23:28| Phone ID: K550
16:23:28| Network: AMERICA_2
16:23:28| CDA: CDA102743/85   R3A
16:23:28| Firmware Version: R1JD001
16:23:28| EROM: R3A016
16:23:28| Ready for operation!
16:23:32| 
16:23:32| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:23:32| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
16:23:32| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
16:23:32| 
16:23:32| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...
16:23:33| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
16:23:33| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
16:23:33| 
16:23:33| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...
16:23:34| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
16:23:34| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
16:23:34| Activating loader...
16:23:34| Activating GDFS...
16:23:49| This loader is UNLOCKED
16:23:49| Run GDFS-script...
16:23:49| Wrote 1 variables!
16:23:49| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35601901xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_070928162349.script!
16:23:49| GDFS-Script was run successfully!
16:23:49| GDFS operation was successful
16:23:51| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

@kristaps194



			
				kristaps194 said:
			
		

> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaaaaaaaaaaapyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!
> i flash my phone to w610i
> thankyou, ashkay! youŗe the best!!!
> 
> *THANKYOU*


dude, i got the same problem you have, what did you do? how did you do it?



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> people who have problems using SEUS to update CID !!
> first make backup of gdfs and then update CID using XS++ v3.0
> it will work out successfully
> then copy to first gdfs backup and put it some where else
> ...


I don't understand very good this instructions akshay, i mean, i dont understand what you mean ^my english is not that good, can you explain it better or post pictures of the procedure maybe? i've been trying to do this, but i think im doing it wrong, thanks to heaven my phone is still ok!

Do i have to flash the new gdfs to my phone?


----------



## Hgetis (Oct 29, 2007)

Goodmorning!!

In my collection *Europe 4 FS for W610*i added! There was a link at rapishare but for any case i uploaded to my 4shared's account! 

*XS++ v3.0* uploaded to my collection too! 

I also updated my post! Check as always here!

Greetings!
Hgetis
Greece


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 29, 2007)

*luishawk*

i don't really know this.. because my phone is already CID52...!
and i can't go back to CID51 .. CID downgrade is not possible

you talk to kristaps194 and ask him.. i have asked him to post his log am waiting for it..!
send him a private message to help u out..

hey now since u tried to update CID good..

now again if u connect phone to XS++ does it ask you update CID ??

you must first make backup of gdfs then update CID..!

talk to kristaps194 and he will help u out..! 
if u update CID then just try flashing Main and see what happens !
*
kristaps194* plzz help us out here.. thank you !
and please upload your XS++ log.. we want to read it.. thanks
*
hgetis !!*

thanks a lot !!! that's cool.. am waiting for XS++ v3.x final
that v3.0 is just beta.. its got bugs.!
i hope it will be out soon


----------



## buntymunna (Oct 29, 2007)

*Flashing k550i to w610i !! Help me*

*Plz clear my doubts friends.* 

*1)* Plz give me link 4 Latest W610 main, W610 FS n W610i Custome packs. In X ++ 3 tutorial there is a link 4 every file. But 4 which flashing? I knw its in the tutorail but i got confused. Plz can u provide here again?

*2)* Akshay told me once that after completing W610i n later if i want get back my original K550i i have 2 use SEUS n then K550i FS. But in first page Akshay mentioned that After doing FS phone doest start (this time u can't start u r phone u will get an error because if you flash FS then you must customize it). So while getting my original K550i back only SEUS n K550i FS is inough? No need to customization? If no need then how my phone will starts?

*3)* I have lastes update of K550i software in my mobile. If i want complete W610 then doing update process again is necessary? & Cdi 52 also i have 2 do?

*4)* In X++ 3 Tutorial everything is fine but have some doubts regarding
*-* How to do CDi 52 through X++ 3 version?
*- *In main Step 4 (Customizing your phone) there is a 2nd step there is 
     v have 2 choose phone model. In pic Its K610i. So while converting my
     K550i to complete W610 in this particular step which model i have 2  
     Choose? K550i or W610?

*Plz give me ans step by step. *
*Thank u*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 29, 2007)

dude.. do this.. download XS++
connect your phone... disconnect phone

copy and paste log there !!!!!!! i will see what CID it is..

and to go back to k550i just use XS++ don't use SEUS..
obviously if u flash FS then u must customize it.. no matter what.. simple logic !

no where in XS++ u wil get options to choose model
if get choose k550i anyway


----------



## girishvkrai (Oct 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> and to go back to k550i just use XS++ don't use SEUS..
> obviously if u flash FS then u must customize it.. no matter what.. simple logic



please provide the files for the same please....

hmmm...u from bangalore...chk yo pm..


----------



## tenmoi (Oct 30, 2007)

I just want to *copy* w880 acoustic driver to my K550i (CID 52). Is it possible to do just that? I don't want to flash it to anything else.
I also read somewhere in this forum that you use Far manager to copy the w880 acoustic driver to ifs/..... in your phone and FLASH. Do I really have to COPY files and then exit or COPY files and then FLASH and exit.
Thank you.


----------



## buntymunna (Oct 30, 2007)

*Akshay*

Hey akshay plz ans my questions one by one man. Plz dnt confuse typing like this. Plz help really i am searching ans 4 these questions n asking again n again. I clerly explained everything if u knw then y dnt u ans? Plz do me favour.

I didnt said give me personal attention. Instead of giving ans by installment cant u give ans at once? I also dnt wan2 disturb u again n again. But if u people publish tutorial 4 our purpose then u have 2 clear our doubt na? Grasping power n knowledge is different to person to person. Plz if u get a time ans. No need spend extra time 4 this. Once again sorry.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 30, 2007)

girishvkrai said:
			
		

> please provide the files for the same please....
> 
> hmmm...u from bangalore...chk yo pm..



already some are there in hgetis collection !!

and also on nov 1st more to come..



			
				tenmoi said:
			
		

> I just want to *copy* w880 acoustic driver to my K550i (CID 52). Is it possible to do just that? I don't want to flash it to anything else.
> I also read somewhere in this forum that you use Far manager to copy the w880 acoustic driver to ifs/..... in your phone and FLASH. Do I really have to COPY files and then exit or COPY files and then FLASH and exit.
> Thank you.



well use own_custpack method to copy acoustics ...
see tutorial for more... customization part and flash menu part
just put acoustics in own_custpack\ifs\settings\acoustic\*** zapf here ****

and then flash it in.. use any version of XS++... now use 3
download from hgetis collection..

*1)* Plz give me link 4 Latest W610 main, W610 FS n W610i Custome packs. In X ++ 3 tutorial there is a link 4 every file. But 4 which flashing? I knw its in the tutorail but i got confused. Plz can u provide here again?

no latest FS ... only main.. its there everywhere again.. just see for it

*2)* Akshay told me once that after completing W610i n later if i want get back my original K550i i have 2 use SEUS n then K550i FS. But in first page Akshay mentioned that After doing FS phone doest start (this time u can't start u r phone u will get an error because if you flash FS then you must customize it). So while getting my original K550i back only SEUS n K550i FS is inough? No need to customization? If no need then how my phone will starts?

how many times to tell .. if you flash FS then customization is must
alll this flashing $hit applies for all sony ericsson phones no matter what model it is

*3)* I have lastes update of K550i software in my mobile. If i want complete W610 then doing update process again is necessary? & Cdi 52 also i have 2 do?

hey once phone is CID52.. its forever CID52.. no going back
more over i did not understand your question... you have k550i or k550i@w610i ??

*4)* In X++ 3 Tutorial everything is fine but have some doubts regarding
*-* How to do CDi 52 through X++ 3 version?
*- *In main Step 4 (Customizing your phone) there is a 2nd step there is 
     v have 2 choose phone model. In pic Its K610i. So while converting my
     K550i to complete W610 in this particular step which model i have 2  
     Choose? K550i or W610?

i have mentioned it right there.. the pics show k610i but you are using own_custpack.. where the hell do u have to select phone..
also XS++ automatically sets phone model.. except for custpacks

in there even if you choose w880 it will work.. as i said its same for all db2020 SE phones..




			
				girishvkrai said:
			
		

> i need to get a M2 card for a SE phone.. the price difference among shops are too much..i asked in one of my neighborhood shops..& he quoted 1000 for a 512 MB card & 1gb card for 1200(sony). & since i checked ebay.in for the same i could find 512 mb for ~650 & 1gb for ~950 . .
> 
> so i think the local prices must be lower..(bangalore)
> where can i find these cards for IIIlr price ? i'm guessin national market..any other place?





M2 Card i think only in national market.. i don' know any other place..sorry


----------



## ryanaditya (Oct 30, 2007)

is it ok to flash my k550 with r6BC002 main na with fs and cda apac??
pls...i need the answer ASAP....


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Everyone who can't update phone to cid52 using SEUS!
Here's step by step what i did.
*
1. Backup GDFS with xs++ 2.2
2. Copy backup folder in folder where's xs++ 3.0
3. Start xs++ 3.0, connect phone, when asked to upgrade to cid52 i click "yes"
4. When upgrading was over i closed xs++ 3.0 and start xs++ 2.2
5. With that i backup my GDFS again
6. And then i flashed my phone like said in tutorial with xs++ 2.2 because i was a little bit scared because xs++ 3.0 is BETA and it can work not properly
7. All files i upload with xs++ 3.0


P.S. 
Please somebody say where can find flash menus. These (some of them) what in tutorial are without .thm files and i can't use those. Please help me!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 30, 2007)

ryanaditya said:
			
		

> is it ok to flash my k550 with r6BC002 main na with fs and cda apac??
> pls...i need the answer ASAP....



Well yes.. you can
in india all k550i use M_EST_AFR FS.. uploading it on Nov 1st
just wait for it...lol so that u can have the FS used in k550i used all over india




			
				kristaps194 said:
			
		

> *Everyone who can't update phone to cid52 using SEUS!
> Here's step by step what i did.
> *
> 1. Backup GDFS with xs++ 2.2
> ...



thanks a lot for your small tutorial

Am uploading many flash menu and themes for them on Nov 1st !!
Wait for 2 more days !!

Thank


----------



## kristaps194 (Oct 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> thanks a lot for your small tutorial
> 
> Am uploading many flash menu and themes for them on Nov 1st !!
> Wait for 2 more days !!
> ...



i hope there will be thm files because i cant use those themes without thm files. but thanks anyway.
i will wait

_*and thanks for great tutorial again.*
*w880i accoustics are great*_ but JPx suck.​


----------



## luishawk (Oct 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y ; 

I just can't do it, i dont understand what is going on, is it possible than a phone may reject cid52 updates? i did all that and still nothing!!

Is it posible to chat with you guys in MSN or Yahoo messenger, or any instant messenger? so we can chat in real time?


----------



## tenmoi (Oct 31, 2007)

> a_k_s_h_a_y wrote:
> well use own_custpack method to copy acoustics ...
> see tutorial for more... customization part and flash menu part
> just put acoustics in own_custpack\ifs\settings\acoustic\*** zapf here ****
> ...



Thanks a_k_s_h_a_y. 

Just a short question: is it possible to just flash the acoustic driver and leave everything- FS and Main- intact. This is because my k550i's sound is too small.


----------



## buntymunna (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thanks a lot Akshay*

Akhay thanx yaar 4 ur answers. I got everything. But i want ask...

1) I got ur hgetis collections in page number 11. But there r many FS n Custome packs so i got confused. Which one i should use 4? 4 India which file i have 2 select? 
So plz tell for
- W610i FS 
- W610i Custom pack
- K550i FS
- K550i Custom pack

2) In SE-NSE Forum's thread (*Tutorial: Flashing K550i to W610i !*, Using XS++ A Complete One Stop Guide) given evrything about flash but for XS++ v 2.2. So can i use XS++ 3 n follow the same tutorial guide instead of XS++ v 2.2?

3) OK u didnt understand my question? I said I have K550i cybershot mobile with latest updated firmware. So to flash W610i I have 2 again update my phone? By doing this i got CID52. But If updating again now, if get CID 52, then previously i updated my software na? so that time y i didnt get CID 52?

4) After Converting my K550i cybershot into complete W610i, in future if latest updated firmware of w610i released how can i update my mobile? 

5) Dnt get irritate i got confused this question. According to u from complete w610i if i want K550i back then i have 2 use SEUS, FS n Custome pack. But in this SE-NSE forum (SE-NSE Forums > Firmware > Newbie Forum > *Tutorial: Flashing K550i to W610i !*, Using XS++ A Complete One Stop Guide)        //  )

They  mentioned 
(How to Revert back to k550i !
There are 2 ways !

1) Use XS++ 2.2 and flash both k550i Main and k550i FS
2) Use SEUS to flash k550i Main and XS++ 2.2 to flash k550i FS)

So please help me.

Thank u.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Thanks a lot Akshay*

why do u ask questions again again.. just read any tutorial properly.. everything is there...  looks like you are really worried.. in that case just don't flash.. ! or get it done from some one..!!

2) In SE-NSE Forum's thread (*Tutorial: Flashing K550i to W610i !*, Using XS++ A Complete One Stop Guide) given evrything about flash but for XS++ v 2.2. So can i use XS++ 3 n follow the same tutorial guide instead of XS++ v 2.2?
*
dude use any... *

3) OK u didnt understand my question? I said I have K550i cybershot mobile with latest updated firmware. So to flash W610i I have 2 again update my phone? By doing this i got CID52. But If updating again now, if get CID 52, then previously i updated my software na? so that time y i didnt get CID 52?*

see tutorial SEUS section
* 
4) After Converting my K550i cybershot into complete W610i, in future if latest updated firmware of w610i released how can i update my mobile? 
*
obvioulsy using XS++... hey u know if u use seus it will flash back to k550i ! have put that many times over again..and now again
*
1) Use XS++ 2.2 and flash both k550i Main and k550i FS
2) Use SEUS to flash k550i Main and XS++ 2.2 to flash k550i FS)

*use the method that u like..that's it !*



			
				luishawk said:
			
		

> a_k_s_h_a_y ;
> 
> I just can't do it, i dont understand what is going on, is it possible than a phone may reject cid52 updates? i did all that and still nothing!!
> 
> Is it posible to chat with you guys in MSN or Yahoo messenger, or any instant messenger? so we can chat in real time?



yes sure.. MSN id is every_one_says@iamcrazy.in
yahoo id is x_akshay_x



			
				tenmoi said:
			
		

> Thanks a_k_s_h_a_y.
> 
> Just a short question: is it possible to just flash the acoustic driver and leave everything- FS and Main- intact. This is because my k550i's sound is too small.


Yes... but first update phone using SEUS.. because it should be CID52... if it is CID52 already then good.. but still go for an update.. your phone's main will be updated to R6BC002 !
then flash only acoustics

try xaero ma loud..!


----------



## buntymunna (Oct 31, 2007)

*Akshay*

After reading all tutorial I asked that questions n u r answer is read tutorial. Fine I am not worried. Just wan2 clear my confusions. Thanks 4 ur answers n spending time. Dont worry u dont get any questions in future from me. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ ask unique questions.. not the same stuff .. that will be more exiting !

Guys join this community on Orkut !

Flashing updates from now on go there also... apart from this
and there its a more general community !

Its Se-nse on Orkut !


*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=40512910


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Oct 31, 2007)

^^Hi guys,
I've flashed my phone (thanks to this thread an AKSHAY and i want to do something radicle so im asking:
Is it posible to change the old k550 panel with a w610 one?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2007)

MaDDoGBG said:
			
		

> ^^Hi guys,
> I've flashed my phone (thanks to this thread an AKSHAY and i want to do something radicle so im asking:
> Is it posible to change the old k550 panel with a w610 one?




well yes.. i have given the service manual for both k550i and w610i

just see it.. its there some where
use it...


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Nov 1, 2007)

Yea i found it
Thx for the quick answer.
Now all i have to do is buy a shiny new w610 panel


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2007)

MaDDoGBG said:
			
		

> Yea i found it
> Thx for the quick answer.
> Now all i have to do is buy a shiny new w610 panel



where are u from ?


----------



## luishawk (Nov 1, 2007)

@Everyone:

If any of you guys have any problems updating your CID51 to CID52 and you just cant update it, not everything is lost, you can still mod your phone to w610i using the w610i cid51 files, if you dont have them, i do have them, if you need them, ill send them to you. I only have them for america 2 region. It has Latin american spanish, English and portuguese languages


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ hey luishawk upload those files to esnips
its free and nice.... and you account will never expire ! also no problem of waiting like in rapidshare !!

www.esnips.com

and give the links !!! thanks !!


and you can mod your phone using FAR MANAGER and SEFP..
use it to upload flash menu and walkman skins and everything..!!
its very easy..
but you can't use XS++ ... may be in future you can use that !!


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Nov 1, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> where are u from ?


Im from Bulgaria (so shitty place)
Why are you asking?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2007)

MaDDoGBG said:
			
		

> Im from Bulgaria (so shitty place)
> Why are you asking?



ok cool
i just wanted to know which FS you used..! lol that's why


----------



## ryanaditya (Nov 2, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> Well yes.. you can
> in india all k550i use M_EST_AFR FS.. uploading it on Nov 1st
> just wait for it...lol so that u can have the FS used in k550i used all over india
> 
> ...


 
no...i am in Indonesia indeed, not india...is it okay not to localize main with my region??  i mean, i supposed that different region of main and FS ( NA main with APAC FS in my scene) will cause error, is it true?

INDOCOMTECH. . . Nov 14-18, 2007

in JAKARTA CONVENTION CENTER, INDONESIA


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2007)

ryanaditya said:
			
		

> no...i am in Indonesia indeed, not india...is it okay not to localize main with my region??  i mean, i supposed that different region of main and FS ( NA main with APAC FS in my scene) will cause error, is it true?
> 
> INDOCOMTECH. . . Nov 14-18, 2007
> 
> in JAKARTA CONVENTION CENTER, INDONESIA



hey relax don't worry
you can use any FS and Custom pack

just that guy wanted to i uploaded
as long as your language is available its all good

and also i am uploading many FS probably in coming months.. !
don't worry..!

i use central europe fs.. even if i live in ASIA .. lol !


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Nov 2, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> well yes.. i have given the service manual for both k550i and w610i
> 
> just see it.. its there some where
> use it...


Hi again
After all have you seen somebody do this?
Cozz im not so sure after all


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 2, 2007)

MaDDoGBG said:
			
		

> Hi again
> After all have you seen somebody do this?
> Cozz im not so sure after all



no... see the manuals.. they exactly the same..
because internal hardware of both phones is exactly the same !

so go for it !! you can do it..!

or why not get it done from an experienced guy


----------



## joost206 (Nov 3, 2007)

in your far tut
tpa/preset/desktop/system/flash >> flash menus
must be
tpa/preset/system/desktop/flash


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 3, 2007)

joost206 said:
			
		

> in your far tut
> tpa/preset/desktop/system/flash >> flash menus
> must be
> tpa/preset/system/desktop/flash


hii wassup........ how are u ??

oh thanks... lol..! mistake..!

i fixed that one !!!


----------



## luishawk (Nov 3, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ hey luishawk upload those files to esnips
> its free and nice.... and you account will never expire ! also no problem of waiting like in rapidshare !!
> 
> www.esnips.com
> ...



OK, i've uploaded the k550i and w610i custom, FS, and main in one file. Both are R1DJ001 RED 51 GENERIC AMERICA 2. Languages: English, Portuguese and Spanish.

*www.esnips.com/doc/5f78397a-2358-445a-9206-6d6aded3de25/k550I-w610I-R1DJ001-RED51-GENERIC-AMERICA-2


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 4, 2007)

^^ hey luishawk thanks for the files !!!!! !!!


----------



## trovaoo (Nov 5, 2007)

please i need some help.. my k550 has a problem when the backlight fades its not back to the normal backlight(it SEEMS the brightness is set to 50%) but the bright is set to 100%.. then i set to 90% then 100% again, then the backlight backs to normal) i thought that was a dispdriver problem n i put a w810 dispdriver but it doesnt work someone knows what i have to do to fix it?????? thankssssss


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 5, 2007)

trovaoo said:
			
		

> please i need some help.. my k550 has a problem when the backlight fades its not back to the normal backlight(it SEEMS the brightness is set to 50%) but the bright is set to 100%.. then i set to 90% then 100% again, then the backlight backs to normal) i thought that was a dispdriver problem n i put a w810 dispdriver but it doesnt work someone knows what i have to do to fix it?????? thankssssss



i did not understand you.. can u please explain your problem again ??
why did u put w810i display driver
first of all update your phone.. if that does not work out.. then lets see..!


backlight ?? what's backlight ?? u mean the camera flash  ?


----------



## semaj (Nov 6, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> backlight ?? what's backlight ?? u mean the camera flash ?


 
I think backlight as what we call here is the light which illuminates the LCD display.   His promblem seems to be a bug or something... I think a re-flash would help...

also I have already sucessfully removed my operator logo... I edited the layout.xml.  it was already discussed in the se-nse forum... I think you have a post there and told them that their procedure did not work for you... but then someone replied to you and there it was when I tried it... "NO OPERATOR LOGO".... you just have to edit one number or you can download his edited xml file...  maybe you can add this to you tut...  I know some who would like to have their operator logo removed...


----------



## trovaoo (Nov 6, 2007)

hahaha im sorry for the bad english but its hard to explain... our friend is right the "backlight" that i said is the light wich illuminates the lcd display.. that light wich the intensity is controled in BRIGHTNESS... after i updateded (SEUS)iv got this problem... well i tryed to update again but it doesnt work out... is SEMAJ right? will a reflash fix it? you can explain how can i do that or show me where i can find it??? you think the problem is in FS, MAIN or CDA????????thanks for the atention n sorry again for the english (im from brazil hehe)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 6, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> I think backlight as what we call here is the light which illuminates the LCD display.   His promblem seems to be a bug or something... I think a re-flash would help...
> 
> also I have already sucessfully removed my operator logo... I edited the layout.xml.  it was already discussed in the se-nse forum... I think you have a post there and told them that their procedure did not work for you... but then someone replied to you and there it was when I tried it... "NO OPERATOR LOGO".... you just have to edit one number or you can download his edited xml file...  maybe you can add this to you tut...  I know some who would like to have their operator logo removed...


hey thanks.. i will be good if u can share that file
i like my operator logo.. Airtel .. so i did not take much interest to remove it
i was trying to remove in just to know how to do it...




			
				trovaoo said:
			
		

> hahaha im sorry for the bad english but its hard to explain... our friend is right the "backlight" that i said is the light wich illuminates the lcd display.. that light wich the intensity is controled in BRIGHTNESS... after i updateded (SEUS)iv got this problem... well i tryed to update again but it doesnt work out... is SEMAJ right? will a reflash fix it? you can explain how can i do that or show me where i can find it??? you think the problem is in FS, MAIN or CDA????????thanks for the atention n sorry again for the english (im from brazil hehe)



oh ok.. try to reflash phone.. as you are saying that problem is after updating phone !!

download XS++ and flash it !!

if you are from brazil then i guess you can get all files from ORKUT k550i Community !!!
that community has a download section on 4shared
download k550 main and k550 America 2 FS and America 2 cust pack and follow this tutoiral to flash

or u can follow a tutorial presented in k550i orkut community !!

it may be firmware and FS problem.. if full reflash does not work then get LCD replaced from Sony Ericsson Service center.. they will replace only LCD..

in many cases full reflash will fix many problems 

k550 brazil

*www.orkut.com/Community.aspx?cmm=37244781

k550 brazil download section

*k550.4shared.com/


----------



## semaj (Nov 6, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey thanks.. i will be good if u can share that file
> i like my operator logo.. Airtel .. so i did not take much interest to remove it
> i was trying to remove in just to know how to do it...


 
Here is the procedure he wrote in his post: open layout.xml then follow procedure in blue text:
All you need to do is to edit line 468 (in original file from W610) from:
<attr value="2"/> <attr value="174"/> <attr value="5"/> <attr value="26"/> <attr value="10"/> <!-- 0 -->
to:
<attr value="2"/> <attr value="174"/> <attr value="5"/> <attr value="-10"/> <attr value="10"/> <!-- 0 -->
Do not modify any other text.
That's all

Or use the attached layout.xml file to replace the file on the phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 6, 2007)

Complete Reflash Takes only 7 minutes 


Complete Reflash Flashing Takes only 6 minutes on MY COMPUTER !!
See The Log and the time stamps..!

Let me know how much time it takes for you flash from k550i to w610i in one go !!



```
14:26:08| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
14:26:08| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
14:26:14| 
14:26:14| Attempting to open the interface...
14:26:14| 
14:26:14| Turn off phone
14:26:14| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
14:26:14| You have 30 seconds.
14:26:14| 
14:26:20| Baseband ID: 9900
14:26:20| Hardware Platform: DB2020
14:26:20| Protocol Version: 3.1
14:26:21| 
14:26:21| Profiling SEMC phone...
14:26:21| Baseband ID: DB2020
14:26:21| OTP CID: 51
14:26:21| EROM CID: 52
14:26:21| EROM Color: Red
14:26:21| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
14:26:21| Phone ID: K550
14:26:21| Network: S_ASIA_LEVAN
14:26:21| CDA: CDA102763/62   R2A
14:26:21| Firmware Version: R6BC002
14:26:21| EROM: R3A016
14:26:21| Ready for operation!
14:26:55| 
14:26:55| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
14:26:56| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
14:26:56| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
14:26:56| 
14:26:56| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
14:26:57| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
14:26:57| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
14:26:57| 
14:26:57| Sending db2020_cid52red_flash_r2a005.bin...
14:26:57| Applet ID: 061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
14:26:57| This is a FLASH loader
14:26:57| Now flashing firmware main...
14:27:01| Flashing f:\sony ericsson\w610_r8ba024_main_generic_na_red52.mbn
14:27:01| Header type: BABE
14:27:01| 460 flashblocks
14:30:47| Finishing flash
14:30:47| Done flashing
14:30:47| Now flashing filesystem...
14:30:48| Flashing f:\sony ericsson\w610_r8ba024_fs_cent_europe_red52.fbn
14:30:48| Header type: BABE
14:30:49| 181 flashblocks
14:32:17| Finishing flash
14:32:18| Done flashing
14:32:18| 
14:32:18| Sending db2020_red52_cs_r3a009.bin...
14:32:20| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
14:32:20| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
14:32:20| Activating loader...
14:32:20| Activating GDFS...
14:32:34| This loader is UNLOCKED
14:32:34| Sucess! CS-loader has been unlocked!
14:32:34| Uploading customization files to phone...
14:32:34| Upload ./own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml to tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml
14:32:34| Activating filesystem
14:32:41| Creating directory tpa
14:32:41| Creating directory tpa/preset
14:32:41| Creating directory tpa/preset/custom
14:32:41| Deleting file tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml
14:32:41| Uploading file tpa/preset/custom/Customize.xml
14:32:41| Done uploading
14:32:41| Upload ./own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml to tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml
14:32:41| Creating directory tpa
14:32:41| Creating directory tpa/preset
14:32:41| Creating directory tpa/preset/custom
14:32:41| Deleting file tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml
14:32:42| Uploading file tpa/preset/custom/preloaded_config.xml
14:32:42| Done uploading
14:32:42| Uploading /files_to_upload to phone...
14:32:43| Sending shutdown command to phone...
14:32:43| Customizing was SUCCESSFUL!
14:32:43| Disconnecting phone...
14:32:43| You may now unplug your phone.
14:32:43| Flashing was successful
14:32:45| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
14:32:47| Shutting down...
```


----------



## trovaoo (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks it works!! iv changed to k550@w610 VERY GOOD ONE!!!! thanks again =)


----------



## mansen (Nov 7, 2007)

can someone help me in findig R8BA024 german fs and matching
custom pack  would be very nice!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 7, 2007)

mansen said:
			
		

> can someone help me in findig R8BA024 german fs and matching
> custom pack  would be very nice!



hey sorry atleast i don't have.. !! stick with R6BC002 ..
after few months we will see what to do..

we have to download from topsony which is a paid site. that's why !


----------



## TurtleBot (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi! i'm new here, i just wanna ask if does all the files like the approved & tested cam driver, and the w880 acoustics will work in the real w610i?

thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 7, 2007)

TurtleBot said:
			
		

> Hi! i'm new here, i just wanna ask if does all the files like the approved & tested cam driver, and the w880 acoustics will work in the real w610i?
> 
> thanks



yes they will work
just flash in as said

u can get everything here

*forums.se-nse.net/

Change Main Menu Icons !!
Finally every thing's done and set !!

Thanks to kanwardeep he provided a modified k550menu ml and i just merged unequal parameters from it to a w610 menu ml

Tutorial Starts !!!!!!!

Shortcut way to change menu icons with out flashing over again !!

In Phone goto file manager goto other folder and then create a folder called menu and then inside menu create a folder live

like this ( create these folders in phone memory not memory card )
main menu>file manager>other>menu>live>

and in that live folder copy menu ml and icon files ( icon1_slected etc etc )

Use FAR MANAGER or XS++ to delete menu ml

1. Delete menu ml from tpa\preset\system\menu\

2. copy all 25 shortcuts to tpa\preset\system\menu\**here**

3. done !!

4. start phone enjoy !!

How to change icons easily later

Simply replace icon in phone memory with the icon that u want
u can download ready made icons lots of them

Now on camera will be known as Cybershot and Music Player will be known as Walkman.. because i have renamed both in Menu ml ..

remember these shortcut file u must upload to FS
tpa\preset\system\menu\**here**

Download all files from here including shortcuts from here

*www.esnips.com/web/akmenu

file names and what they are..

1.k550 custom menu >> this menu ml is for using custom icons ! for k550i ppl

2. w610 custom menu >> for custom icons .. this is for k550@w610 flashed phone

3.w610i original cybershot menu >>
camera renamed as cybershot rest everything is same .. this is not for custom icons

4.k550i original walkman menu >>media player renamed as walkman .. this is not for custom icons

5. k550i original menu and
6.w610i original menu are 100% original stuff .. from a factory phone !! lol 


i hope all understood

for those who wanted to know how this works

see a preview
*img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/6/11/4/f_Urbanw710m_c262337.png

download urban icon packs.. its theme is also there
*www.esnips.com/doc/29bd3458-af50-4871-9378-286e342a50ee/Urban

i will soon share many other icon packs !!

We can create shortcuts to files present in FS
so we will place the shortcuts in FS and it will point to a file outside FS
and we make it point to files in free phone memory .. lol !

To new comers >> FS is File System !
To Write into Phone FS you must use XS++ or FAR MANAGER


this is part 1..

where we were creating the menu ml files and trying it out

list of what icon is what

icon1_selected.png -> Play now! or Operator Webpage
icon2_selected.png -> Internet services
icon3_selected.png -> Entertainment
icon4_selected.png -> Camera
icon5_selected.png -> Messages
icon6_selected.png -> Media Player
icon7_selected.png -> File manager
icon8_selected.png -> Contacts
icon9_selected.png -> Radio or Track id
icon10_selected.png -> Calls
icon11_selected.png -> Organizer
icon12_selected.png -> Settings


the same applies for icon unselected files !!


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 7, 2007)

Need help 

flashed phone to w610i 

started phone now it says insert correct sim card!?!?!

whats going on 

my network is 02 uk

log for xs++ 3.0 is

17:45:53| XS++ v3.0 beta (Sinyar) Ready !

17:45:53| Executed on Microsoft Windows Vista

17:46:04| 

17:46:04| Attempting to open the interface...

17:46:04| 

17:46:04| TURN OFF PHONE!

17:46:04| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

17:46:04| You have 30 seconds...

17:46:04| 

17:46:11| Baseband ID: 9900

17:46:11| DB2020

17:46:11| Protocol Version: 3.1

17:46:11| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:K550 GDFS:W610)

17:46:11| ...using IMEI name

17:46:11| 

17:46:11| Profiling SEMC phone...

17:46:11| Baseband ID: DB2020

17:46:11| OTP CID: 51

17:46:11| EROM CID: 52

17:46:11| EROM Color: Red

17:46:11| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx

17:46:11| Phone ID: K550

17:46:11| Network: CENT_EUROPE

17:46:11| CDA: CDA102568/207   R2A

17:46:11| Firmware Version: R6BC002

17:46:11| EROM: R3A016

17:46:11| Ready for operation!

help me please thanks


----------



## semaj (Nov 8, 2007)

@ akshay,

I tried to change the menu.... I followed everything... everything is OK except for the "Play Now", the icon did not change still the green box with the triange inside... is there somthing wrong with the menu.ml... what do you think is the problem?


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

still not working?!? kinder stuck now no phone at all lol wont expect my sim card why? 02 uk im on


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @ akshay,
> 
> I tried to change the menu.... I followed everything... everything is OK except for the "Play Now", the icon did not change still the green box with the triange inside... is there somthing wrong with the menu.ml... what do you think is the problem?



which menu ml are you using ??

for w610i flashed phone use w610i custom menu ml file from  my esnips folder

anyway its very easy to do in case you are using shortcut method just copy menu ml to live folder




			
				50pounds said:
			
		

> still not working?!? kinder stuck now no phone at all lol wont expect my sim card why? 02 uk im on


hii there !! was your phone locked to some operator ??

hold on lets try a different FS and Cust pack.. might work.. 
but i don't know much about SIM Locks !!

do u know in england which firmware is used in a factory w610i and k550i ??



ALSO NOTE SIM card might be damaged.. this happened to my old sim card..!
try another SIM
XS++ does not touch SIM Locks as far as i know

O2 is orange or something ?? of is that vodafone ?


----------



## semaj (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok I'll try...

If i revert back to the Original K550 Main, FS & Cust Pack... will this shortcuts work (menu Icons)?... also can I change acoustic using Jpx or w880 acoustics with k550 firmware?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> Ok I'll try...
> 
> If i revert back to the Original K550 Main, FS & Cust Pack... will this shortcuts work (menu Icons)?... also can I change acoustic using Jpx or w880 acoustics with k550 firmware?




yes you can also u can put new acoustics and drivers and new menu icons in k550i 

but why do u want to revert back ?


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> which menu ml are you using ??
> 
> for w610i flashed phone use w610i custom menu ml file from my esnips folder
> 
> ...


 
hey there thanks for reply

02 is a uk network use to be called bt cellnet ive tryed 3 sim cards now all saying the same **** lol also ive flashed these files now and still no help.

also the sim lock was unlocked from a shop i went cost me £15 worked for every network untill i flashed my phone.

phone type is k550I had branded software orange on it/

K550_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52
K550_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_LI_RED52

K550_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE (custpack)

got them from this website: *se-firmware.extra.hu/?path=./Firmware/K550i/CID52/R6BC002/

now what am i going to do lol? thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^ ok dats bad.. i had bad feeling that u had got it unlocked..

now again its locked.. very badly...

try to put in the GDFS backup that u had done before following my tutorial

i hope you had made a GDFS backup before flashing to w610i but after unlocking your k550i !!
now write back that GDFS
this should work...!

use XS++ 3.0 to write back GDFS.. 

all the best !!

if it does not then i don't know about unlocking.. may be try to get that done from somewhere else .. the same place who had unlocked
now even the O2 original sim does not work ??


leave email id.. i shall mail you .. incase i find a solution !!


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^^ ok dats bad.. i had bad feeling that u had got it unlocked..
> 
> now again its locked.. very badly...
> 
> ...


 
sim card works fine in other phones so i dunno why it says insert correct sim for ill try the gdfs now see what happens hopefully it will work fingers cross ill post resluts


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

50pounds said:
			
		

> sim card works fine in other phones so i dunno why it says insert correct sim for ill try the gdfs now see what happens hopefully it will work fingers cross ill post resluts


 
my log from xs++tryed it in v2.2.2 and in 3.0

11:12:04| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
11:12:04| Executed on Microsoft Windows Vista
11:12:23| 
11:12:23| Attempting to open the interface...
11:12:23| 
11:12:23| Turn off phone
11:12:23| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
11:12:23| You have 30 seconds.
11:12:23| 
11:12:27| Baseband ID: 9900
11:12:27| Hardware Platform: DB2020
11:12:27| Protocol Version: 3.1
11:12:28| Phone name detected!
11:12:28| 
11:12:28| Profiling SEMC phone...
11:12:28| Baseband ID: DB2020
11:12:28| OTP CID: 51
11:12:28| EROM CID: 52
11:12:28| EROM Color: Red
11:12:28| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
11:12:28| Phone ID: K550
11:12:28| Network: CENT_EUROPE
11:12:28| CDA: CDA102494/56 R2A
11:12:28| Firmware Version: R6BC002
11:12:28| EROM: R3A016
11:12:28| Ready for operation!
11:13:24| 
11:13:24| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
11:13:24| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
11:13:24| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
11:13:24| 
11:13:24| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
11:13:25| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
11:13:25| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
11:13:25| 
11:13:25| Sending db2020_red52_cs_r3a009.bin...
11:13:27| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
11:13:27| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
11:13:27| Activating loader...
11:13:27| Activating GDFS...
11:13:48| This loader is UNLOCKED
11:13:48| Run GDFS-script...
11:13:48| Wrote 0 variables!
11:13:48| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35489301xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071008111348.script!
11:13:48| GDFS-Script was run successfully!
11:13:48| GDFS operation was successful
11:13:50| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
11:14:00| 
11:14:00| Attempting to open the interface...
11:14:00| 
11:14:00| Turn off phone
11:14:00| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
11:14:00| You have 30 seconds.
11:14:00| 
11:14:04| Baseband ID: 9900
11:14:04| Hardware Platform: DB2020
11:14:04| Protocol Version: 3.1
11:14:04| Phone name detected!
11:14:04| 
11:14:04| Profiling SEMC phone...
11:14:04| Baseband ID: DB2020
11:14:04| OTP CID: 51
11:14:04| EROM CID: 52
11:14:04| EROM Color: Red
11:14:04| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
11:14:04| Phone ID: K550
11:14:04| Network: CENT_EUROPE
11:14:04| CDA: CDA102494/56 R2A
11:14:04| Firmware Version: R6BC002
11:14:04| EROM: R3A016
11:14:04| Ready for operation!
11:14:13| 
11:14:13| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
11:14:13| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
11:14:13| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
11:14:13| 
11:14:13| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
11:14:14| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
11:14:14| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
11:14:14| 
11:14:14| Sending db2020_red52_cs_r3a009.bin...
11:14:16| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
11:14:16| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
11:14:16| Activating loader...
11:14:16| Activating GDFS...
11:14:37| This loader is UNLOCKED
11:14:37| Restoring the GDFS...
11:14:37| Attempting to write 1381 variables...
11:14:57| Wrote 1381 variables!
11:14:57| GDFS was restored successfully!
11:14:57| GDFS operation was successful
11:14:59| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
11:20:58| Shutting down...


no luck here is a piccy as well
also i found this: K550_MENU_ORIGINAL where do i put it?

my e-mail dazza193@hotmail.com


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

well sorry i verified it.. now
your phone was patch unlocked ... means the phone is unlocked by patching the Main

since u flashed in a fresh main  u can't do anything 

You must flash it to w610 and then get it patch unlocked by people who can do it !! this way u can flash your phone to w610i !! this is bad
its going to cost you 15 pounds again i guess

and what's up with k550 menu original.. its got nothing to do with this problem !


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> well sorry i verified it.. now
> your phone was patch unlocked ... means the phone is unlocked by patching the Main
> 
> since u flashed in a fresh main u can't do anything
> ...


 
oh fcuk so cant settool do tis if i get a log? thanks for your replys


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ yes am sorry for you

u know i should have included a warning for people having locked phones
but i did not do it because it would scare people from Rest of the world because locked phones are sold only in EUROPE i suppose

in ASIA no locked phones are sold !

If SeTool 2 can perform patch unlock then go for it !

you will get complete support in SeTool 2 Forum !! Just talk to people there !
all the best


this is the SeTool 2 forum ! run by the_laser 

*www.setool.org/forum/


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ yes am sorry for you
> 
> u know i should have included a warning for people having locked phones
> but i did not do it because it would scare people from Rest of the world because locked phones are sold only in EUROPE i suppose
> ...


 

bugger ill try get it unlocked from this then see what happens  thanks tho good tut btw wish it never locked my mobile tho hehe ill let u know how i get on


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah all the best !!
hv fun and wish you success ! 

had u paid 50 pounds to unlock it or what ?? or 15 ??
as i see you have username as 50 pounds !


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> yeah all the best !!
> hv fun and wish you success !
> 
> had u paid 50 pounds to unlock it or what ?? or 15 ??
> as i see you have username as 50 pounds !


 
payed £15 ages ago from a mobile shop down my town would be great if there was a free way to unlock this phone it costs all money nowadays lol my nickname for everyforum =50pounds  kinder a ripof to 50cent hehe

oh btw can i use this cable to unlock this phone the one im using to flash it with?? cos i cant seem to find the program to unlock it then ill buy a log u see doing my head in now lol

a big problem i did something wrong i tryed to right now i have a dead phone wont turn on or anyting

i used the GDFS thingy but put the wrong on in and writeing it to the phone i used 

W810_35906200xxxxxx_GDFS_BACKUP

instead of K550_35489301xxxxxx_GDFS_BACKUP

what can i do ??? crys


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

that's real bad.. flashin correct GDFS with XS++
or does the redlight blink ???

severe damage to phone man.... see if XS++ can identify it and flashing in new GDFS... 

come to msn......msn id is  every_one_says@iamcrazy.in

but my mom is calling for dinner .. 
also today here we have very big festival like christmas in england

its called diwali .. the festival of lights


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 8, 2007)

red light does blink trying to connect it to xs++ like but wont work arghh stupid me!!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 8, 2007)

but in first place why did u write that GDFS phone
i had warned that writing wrong GDFS will kill the phone severely

if phone is not turning on completely then very good... u can get it replaced from those dumb guys are service center... incase we are unable to fix that phone


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 9, 2007)

okay phone totaly dead now 23:37:28| 


23:37:28| TURN OFF PHONE!


23:37:28| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.


23:37:28| You have 30 seconds...


23:37:28| 


23:37:34| Baseband ID: 9900


23:37:34| DB2020


23:37:34| Protocol Version: 3.1

thats what it says on XS++ 

oh god please help my phone


----------



## semaj (Nov 9, 2007)

@ 50pounds...  sorry to here about your phone!!!  I hope something can be done...

@ akshay...  still no luck with the play now icon... I was playing with my phone yesterday with the original play now icon and the rest of the icons are urban icons... at first I turned off the phone and restart after 3 seconds... still the same play now icon... (I was hoping for an icon reset)... then I again turn off the phone this time removing the battery, then insert it back & turned on the phone... Guess what?! ...  Menu icons are back to the default SE Icons... Hehe... 

I think removing battery is some sort of software reset....  I'll again flash shortcuts without battery removal... I'll post results later...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

50pounds said:
			
		

> okay phone totaly dead now 23:37:28|
> 23:37:28| TURN OFF PHONE!
> 23:37:28| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
> 23:37:28| You have 30 seconds...
> ...


thanks to god it connects to XS++ atleast... some times it won't even connect at all
try to write back original GDFS of your phone using SeTool 2 lite .. hopefully that works...

btw did u put your help request to revive your phone in SEtool 2 forum
i guess laser will have a solution for your phone

A service cable can surely fix your phone ... i suppose
because one guy reversedhex fixed his dead k550i using service cable

what about redlight.. i hope that does not blink !!
if it does not then very good.. EROM Is in good condition then just write back GDFS with service cable ! like curiser cable.. i don't much about this.. ask number1 about it ...!
*
hey now connect phone to SeTool 2 lite holding 2 + 5 ( not C ) then write back original GDFS
try the same with XS++ 3.0 !! all with your DCU 60 Cable !!*




			
				semaj said:
			
		

> @ 50pounds...  sorry to here about your phone!!!  I hope something can be done...
> 
> @ akshay...  still no luck with the play now icon... I was playing with my phone yesterday with the original play now icon and the rest of the icons are urban icons... at first I turned off the phone and restart after 3 seconds... still the same play now icon... (I was hoping for an icon reset)... then I again turn off the phone this time removing the battery, then insert it back & turned on the phone... Guess what?! ...  Menu icons are back to the default SE Icons... Hehe...
> 
> I think removing battery is some sort of software reset....  I'll again flash shortcuts without battery removal... I'll post results later...



lol i am not getting what is happening there...

hey follow this ok

download w610i custom menu form the esnips folder *akmenu
*
then put this menu in live folder and restart phone also don't forget to put urban icons in that live folder

btw which phone ? k550 or k550@w610 ??

if u have k550 then use k550 custom menu from esnips folder* akmenu


i hope you are using shortcut method !! its soo easy
to use shortcut method

first create that live folder in other >> menu >> live

put all icons and w610 or k550 custom menu ml in there

then using far or xs++ delete menu ml from phone fs

don't start phone

Copy all 25 shortcuts ( those 25 @ files ) to the menu folder in FS

start phone.. this way everything goes correct !
*


----------



## semaj (Nov 9, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> lol i am not getting what is happening there...
> 
> hey follow this ok
> 
> ...


 
Yes I followed everything,  I'm also using the shortcuts... when I change the icons in the live folder menu icons are replaced... but again the original play now icon is displayed... hopelesss I think!  

but luckily I found the solution!!!  heres what I did:
I opened the menu.ml in notepad I noticed that there are 2 options for Icon1... the first option is:

        <element lock="icons" id="PlayNow" replace="next">
          <label type="name" textid="DIL_PRE_PLAY_LINK_TXT" />
          <icon pos="unselected" source="internal">PREPLAY_DESKTOP_ICN</icon>
          <icon pos="selected" source="internal">PREPLAY_DESKTOP_SELECTED_ICN</icon>

the second is:

     <element lock="icons" id="OperatorWebPage">
          <label type="name" textid="SONYERICSSON_TXT" />
          <icon pos="unselected" source="file">icon1_unselected.png</icon>
          <icon pos="selected" source="file">icon1_selected.png</icon>

apparently my phone has no internet settings yet so my phone is using the original play now icon from the internal source... but if you have internet settings already then the phone uses the custom icon from the file source...

with this I edited the the first option source from "internal" to "file" and "PREPLAY_DESKTOP_ICN" to "icon1_unselected.png", then same goes to the selected.... 

I loaded it to the live folder... and there it goes... its all ok now....

heres the edited menu.ml file....


----------



## joost206 (Nov 9, 2007)

you can also set it to bluetooth or games


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

oops sorry .. yes its a mistake that i made

only for operator logo i changed it to icon1_selected !

for play now i had not done that ..!! i guess u set it correct
hehe lol.. thanks !!

for playnow it was still set to use original icons as u can see in the menu ml that i had uploaded
good work ...!!

but stilll i have a doubt .... you have w610 or k550 ??


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 9, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> thanks to god it connects to XS++ atleast... some times it won't even connect at all
> try to write back original GDFS of your phone using SeTool 2 lite .. hopefully that works...
> 
> btw did u put your help request to revive your phone in SEtool 2 forum
> ...





*hey mate no it dont let me flash the gdfs wont work at all here what the logs says*

*xs++*

10:42:22| XS++ v3.0 beta (Sinyar) Ready !

10:42:22| Executed on Microsoft Windows Vista

10:42:47| 

10:42:47| Attempting to open the interface...

10:42:47| 

10:42:47| TURN OFF PHONE!

10:42:47| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

10:42:47| You have 30 seconds...

10:42:47| 

10:42:57| Baseband ID: 9900

10:42:57| DB2020

10:42:57| Protocol Version: 3.1


now setoollite

welcome to setool2 lite edition v 1.08
supported DB2010/DB2012 CID49/50/51/52, DB2020 CID49/51/52
Loaded 51 flash descriptors
phone pre-boot failed,possible RECOVERY needed.
phone pre-boot failed,possible RECOVERY needed.
Elapsed:50 secs.
ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
RECOVERY BOOTROM MODE DETECTED
Speed:921600
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:35489301310578 CERT:RED
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED
LDR:061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok
CSloader version:
070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
loader startup: executed
loader filesystem startup: executed
CSloader refused to start GDFS services,error is:29
loader GDFS startup failed, that is fatal
Elapsed:29 secs.
Abort all operations.
phone pre-boot failed,possible RECOVERY needed.
Elapsed:75 secs.
ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
RECOVERY BOOTROM MODE DETECTED
Speed:921600
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:35489301310578 CERT:RED
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED
LDR:061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok
CSloader version:
070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
loader startup: executed
CSloader refused to start GDFS services,error is:29
failed, that is fatal
Elapsed:12 secs.


okay there is NO red light blinking at the top nothing in fact the red light comes on when i charge it but then goes away after a short while

okay if this cable dont work what ype of cable do i need??

would this 1 work? - *www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/8609.htm

also i downloaded SEMCtool_v8.4_FREE and it dont work with vista  

what should i do lol?!?!
thanks for help and replys


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 9, 2007)

^^ about that cable i am not sure...! it might work or not..
you must search for cruiser cable ! or service cable.. i will see into today and try to find more..!

contact the guy who unlocked your phone.. that guy can help u revive your phone i suppose.. because he will be having required tools mostly !

i hope the GDFS that you worte is just backup copy of GDFS made from w810i

so i see that even that 2+5 service mode failed to put back GDFS to phone

most of these programs don't work on vista properly.. they are made for XP !!


----------



## semaj (Nov 10, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> oops sorry .. yes its a mistake that i made
> 
> only for operator logo i changed it to icon1_selected !
> 
> ...


 
My phone is k550... right now it is flashed to w610... before i was asking you about w880 acoustic and menu.ml customization working on a complete k550i and you said yes!!...

here are my toughts!
*For K550 Main!*
1. Cybershot! Image output is more better than w610
2. k550 has video thumbnail preview...
3. Active Camera Lens Cover!

*W610Main:*
1. Walkman 2
2. Support for Flash Files (SWF files and Flash Menus)

But still, I'm on the process of evaluating which suit my personality most! hehe... maybe you can think about it also... lol...


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 10, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ about that cable i am not sure...! it might work or not..
> you must search for cruiser cable ! or service cable.. i will see into today and try to find more..!
> 
> contact the guy who unlocked your phone.. that guy can help u revive your phone i suppose.. because he will be having required tools mostly !
> ...


 
yea im going to use my other comp which is on xp and that unlockin cable will work so "number1" said  also i have a back up for my k550i GDFS like might also i found a nice download on isohunt.com = torrent files search for "Phone Buisness" look what u can download 

ill try new cable when it comes see what happens 

thanks ill post replys like


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 10, 2007)

hey except the thumb nail video preview in k550i is not in w610i true
yes the camera kind of works well in k550i because of main firmware
about zapf and menu ml its the same for all sony ericsson phones... not only k550 and w610i
zapf is for all db2020 phones 

menu ml icon changing works for all db2010 and db2020 sony ericsson phones ...!!  

camera driver modding works for all SE phones with camera
and its the same as that of k550 or w610i. but different camera driver

flash menu work only on new SE phones with support !!
and k550 has better phone book ? explain.. its the same in w610i right ?

50pounds that's good news
all the best with that
yes those torrents few people are sharing them...!

but i got a better idea .. of closed sharing on Esnips..!
on esnips you can allow only your friends to download your files !


----------



## semaj (Nov 10, 2007)

I see!

about phonebook/contacts... k550 have more data entries... more features like sorting of names by surname or first name.... I notice this feature the firstime I used the phone before flashing to w610... but this was all gone when I flashed to W610...  I may be dreaming or something,hehe... I don't remember exactly but I will verify as soon as I revert back to k550 firmware and post results here... or maybe someone with the original k550 firmware verify this... I maybe wrong.... I will edit my post if I'am wrong... 

Just wondering if the k550 firmware support flash menu?!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 10, 2007)

no k550 has no support for flash menus
but u can have custom menu


----------



## semaj (Nov 10, 2007)

@ aks... help!!!!

this is my log

15:09:11| Attempting to open the interface...
15:09:11| 
15:09:11| Turn off phone
15:09:11| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
15:09:11| You have 30 seconds.
15:09:11| 
15:09:20| Baseband ID: 9900
15:09:20| Hardware Platform: DB2020
15:09:20| Protocol Version: 3.1
15:09:21| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:K550 GDFS:W610)
15:09:21| ...using IMEI name
15:09:21| 
15:09:21| Profiling SEMC phone...
15:09:21| Baseband ID: DB2020
15:09:21| OTP CID: 51
15:09:21| EROM CID: 52
15:09:21| EROM Color: Red
15:09:21| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
15:09:21| Phone ID: K550
15:09:21| Network: APAC
15:09:21| CDA: CDA102568/202 R2A
15:09:21| Firmware Version: R6BC002
15:09:21| EROM: R3A016
15:09:21| Ready for operation!
15:09:57| 
15:09:57| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
15:09:57| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
15:09:57| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
15:09:57| 
15:09:57| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
15:09:58| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
15:09:58| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
15:09:58| 
15:09:58| Sending db2020_red52_cs_r3a009.bin...
15:10:00| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
15:10:00| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
15:10:00| Activating loader...
15:10:00| Activating GDFS...


It stops here... I flarshed the wrong Main... I forgot to unpack rar file... stupid me.... I am restoring gdfs and this is the log....

how long does it take to write gdfs? its already 5 mins...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 10, 2007)

Why are you restoring GDFS if you flashed wrong main ??
GDFS write is only if GDFS variables are corrupt !! 


just reflash Main again that's all

when you try to flash rar file you willl get error saying WRONG HEADER
that's it


now cancel this GDFS write...don't worry nothing is going to happen


----------



## semaj (Nov 10, 2007)

This is the log if i flash main again...

15:42:08| Attempting to open the interface...
15:42:08| 
15:42:08| Turn off phone
15:42:08| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
15:42:08| You have 30 seconds.
15:42:08| 
15:42:08| Baseband ID: 9900
15:42:08| Hardware Platform: DB2020
15:42:08| Protocol Version: 3.1
15:42:08| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:K550 GDFS:W610)
15:42:08| ...using IMEI name
15:42:08| 
15:42:08| Profiling SEMC phone...
15:42:08| Baseband ID: DB2020
15:42:08| OTP CID: 51
15:42:08| EROM CID: 52
15:42:08| EROM Color: Red
15:42:08| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
15:42:08| Phone ID: K550
15:42:08| Network: APAC
15:42:08| CDA: CDA102568/202   R2A
15:42:08| Firmware Version: R6BC002
15:42:09| EROM: R3A016
15:42:09| Ready for operation!
15:44:05| 
15:44:05| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
15:44:06| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
15:44:06| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
15:44:06| 
15:44:06| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
15:44:06| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
15:44:06| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
15:44:06| 
15:44:06| Sending db2020_red52_cs_r3a009.bin...
15:44:08| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
15:44:08| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
15:44:08| Activating loader...
15:44:08| Activating GDFS...
15:45:04| Sendinging shutdown signal to phone...
15:45:06| Shutting down...
15:49:26| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
15:49:26| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
15:49:42| 
15:49:42| Attempting to open the interface...
15:49:42| 
15:49:42| Turn off phone
15:49:42| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
15:49:42| You have 30 seconds.
15:49:42| 
15:49:46| Baseband ID: 9900
15:49:46| Hardware Platform: DB2020
15:49:46| Protocol Version: 3.1
15:49:47| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:K550 GDFS:W610)
15:49:47| ...using IMEI name
15:49:47| 
15:49:47| Profiling SEMC phone...
15:49:47| Baseband ID: DB2020
15:49:47| OTP CID: 51
15:49:47| EROM CID: 52
15:49:47| EROM Color: Red
15:49:47| IMEI: 35489301xxxxxx
15:49:47| Phone ID: K550
15:49:47| Network: APAC
15:49:47| CDA: CDA102568/202   R2A
15:49:47| Firmware Version: R6BC002
15:49:47| EROM: R3A016
15:49:47| Ready for operation!
15:49:58| 
15:49:58| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
15:49:58| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
15:49:58| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
15:49:58| 
15:49:58| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
15:49:59| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
15:49:59| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
15:49:59| 
15:49:59| Sending db2020_cid52red_flash_r2a005.bin...
15:49:59| Applet ID: 061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
15:49:59| This is a FLASH loader
15:49:59| Now flashing firmware main...
15:49:59| Flashing e:\my documents\my files\se files\flash files\k550 firmware\k550_r6bc002_main_generic_li_red52.mbn
15:49:59| Header type: BABE
15:49:59| 460 flashblocks
15:50:00| Binary acknowledge failed with: 89
15:50:00| Failed
15:50:01| Binary acknowledge failed with: 68
15:50:01| Command: Error 0x68
15:50:01| Failed sending flashblock 4. Returnvalue 0x0
15:50:01| Finishing flash
15:50:02| Binary acknowledge failed with: 02
15:50:02| Failed
15:50:02| Failed

I'll go so service center now... post results later!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 10, 2007)

bad... now a days every one is going careless or something like that

try to use XS++ 3.0 and flash Main again....flash a good main
later we will flash FS

see this one fellow did the same as you

later then fixed by reflashing main again that's all

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17916


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 10, 2007)

okay got the cable wont connect in xs++ 3.0 cos there is no com13 and usb dont connect with all drivers r installed  ive poped the phone into the shop see what there can do fingers crossed


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 10, 2007)

50pounds said:
			
		

> okay got the cable wont connect in xs++ 3.0 cos there is no com13 and usb dont connect with all drivers r installed  ive poped the phone into the shop see what there can do fingers crossed



hmm that's bad.. then what's the use of cable !!
some how i think u got wrong cable .. or may be its right
you try installing all drivers again

i hope you even tried SeTool 2 Lite !

now just keep fingers crossed !!


----------



## semaj (Nov 11, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> bad... now a days every one is going careless or something like that
> 
> try to use XS++ 3.0 and flash Main again....flash a good main
> later we will flash FS
> ...


 
Thank God!... its now working again... I used the w610 main firmware again and it work... phone ok now.... I think my k550 main is corrupted!  Do you know were i can get a good k550 main firmware? (i think i downloaded my copy from iprotebe) or should I use SEUS to revert back to k550!... 

This experience is nerve breaking... hehehe   .... thanks so much aks... I really love my phone!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2007)

*am offline for a few days
if you have any problem ... post it here and i hope others like semaj hgetis and kelace and all help !!
also post on se-nse and other forums and even orkut.. may be ppl there also reply
also se-live forum ! 
c ya fellows !*


----------



## kelace (Nov 12, 2007)

hi guys ....  

i just got an icon pack resembling the i-phone icons .....

For those who have followed Akshay's tutorial (created shortcuts in phone memory ) , just replace the icons in /other/menu/live with the following icon pack .... 

*www.esnips.com/web/kelvinralph-mobilestuff/


others who have not yet made the shortcuts go to the first page of this forum ...  

try it guys ....

cheers


----------



## semaj (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all I found this thread on se-nse where you can download icons... lots of them....  the hard part is you have to look for it in every single post.. the thread right now has 153 pages with 20 post each... approximatly 3000+ post... lol... have fun searching... its worth searching & downloading... heres the link...

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=3716


----------



## luishawk (Nov 12, 2007)

to all:

is there a way to recover the lens cover function after the conversion?


----------



## semaj (Nov 13, 2007)

luishawk said:
			
		

> to all:
> 
> is there a way to recover the lens cover function after the conversion?


 
I think it is not possible for now... because that function is in the main firmware... just like the walkman2... right now there is no software to edit the main firmware... for now you just have to use the camera button at the lower right side to activate it or make a shortcut on the D pad...


----------



## rustic0_0174 (Nov 13, 2007)

ah sir I want to change my k550 to w610 and i have the SEtools2lite and i have all the firmware and customation pack. my only problem is the choice of the phone in that. That is the first step only but i dont want to be wrong. k550 or w610? What phone type? thanks...


----------



## kelace (Nov 13, 2007)

rustic0_0174 said:
			
		

> ah sir I want to change my k550 to w610 and i have the SEtools2lite and i have all the firmware and customation pack. my only problem is the choice of the phone in that. That is the first step only but i dont want to be wrong. k550 or w610? What phone type? thanks...



Well why use a SEtools2lite which has not been so stable at times  ??

Instead go for the XS++ 3.0 (beta ) which has now even a file explorer interface with u can browse the various folders in  the file system !!!!

I recommend u use a xs++ 3.0 which u can download from the first page of the forum .....

or try this link provided by hgetis in the forum ...

*www.4shared.com/dir/4145537/52d28f4c/CellPhones.html

this will giv u all the stuff u need .....

try it ... gud luck ...  

cheers

kelvin




Some more moddings -- Camera frames 

hi guys ...  I just saw the way to add frames to ur pics 

here is the path to add frame images ...

*tpa/preset/system/multimedia/pe/frames/
 
*Just download some *240x320* sized *.png* files which can b used as frames and add them to the above path in the file system .... 

here are *2 good glass frames* I found .....  

*www.esnips.com/web/kelvinralph-mobilestuff/

To enable the frames , open camera , then *settings* > *shoot mode* > *frames* and select the desired frames ....  easy as that 


try them ...


----------



## semaj (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes Kelace is right... use xs++2.2 or 3.0, then follow the tut on the first post...

Ok guys, I just revert my k550 from w610 firmware back to the original k550...  the only problem I had was the Video thumbnail preview... its not working anymore!!!  Any Ideas? anyone out there with the stock k550 firmware had this working even after flashing with SEUS?


----------



## kelace (Nov 14, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I just revert my k550 from w610 firmware back to the original k550...  the only problem I had was the Video thumbnail preview... its not working anymore!!!  Any Ideas? anyone out there with the stock k550 firmware had this working even after flashing with SEUS?



Well i think if i remember correctly i used 2 get thumbnail preview for my videos even with my k550i FS and MAIN ...  Even after flashing to w610i FS and MAIN ... that option is still there .. 

I think it is common in both k550i and w610 firmwares ...  if i remember correctly ...

*Guys modded version of w880i acoustics !!!!! by esato's peter

*yet another acoustic pack for the .zapf phones ....   

I tested it liked it .....

* >>good sound without any hiss 
>>good bass and treble 
>>pretty good call volume 
>>loud speaker volume is good and clear *

The volume levels are a bit high .... so better watch ur ears ....  don't take the volume levels above 12 .....   it could damage ur ears .....

*Mega-Bass effect is felt even using manual eq settings !!!
*
*here's the link 

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=156540&start=0


or

*www.esnips.com/web/kelvinralph-mobilestuff/
*


----------



## semaj (Nov 14, 2007)

@kelace,

what I mean is that the video is playing without sound when you select the the video before even pressing the "View" option.... if this is working for you... can you please tell me how to enable this? I think the command is included in the custumize.xml... or can you tell me which FS and custom pack you used with this option....


----------



## kelace (Nov 14, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> @kelace,
> 
> what I mean is that the video is playing without sound when you select the the video before even pressing the "View" option.... if this is working for you...


Well i did'nt notice that .....  Now with my modded k550i with w610i FS + MAIN, the video isn't playing ....  

I remember it used 2 play without sound ... in my old k550i 

U r right semaj ..  right now  don't know which file has the settings .....

i think the FS  has the settings for it ....


----------



## semaj (Nov 14, 2007)

yup... I told you...

anyway I hope someone still has it and share to us the settings.. i really like to have that feature... I am thinking it is in the custom pack... or maybe in the menu.ml or some other xml file...

Just a request guys! if you still had this working for you please save all your xml files in the FS and i will study it... also include the customize.xml....

Guys anyone of you there has the new firmware for k550 & W610:
K550_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_LI_RED52
W610_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52

@hgetis do you have the file already?


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 15, 2007)

guess what i fixed my phone guess i got the right cable after all   thanks alot got me self a nice new w610i hehehe  now to cus it


----------



## semaj (Nov 15, 2007)

50pounds said:
			
		

> guess what i fixed my phone guess i got the right cable after all   thanks alot got me self a nice new w610i hehehe  now to cus it


 
What cable did you use? how did you fix it?


----------



## serg123 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi! can someone please provide me with the latest customization pack, as i already have downloaded R8BA024 main firmware and FS and i just now need a cust pack so i can flash my phone! i live in UK btw. thnx!


----------



## semaj (Nov 16, 2007)

serg123 said:
			
		

> Hi! can someone please provide me with the latest customization pack, as i already have downloaded R8BA024 main firmware and FS and i just now need a cust pack so i can flash my phone! i live in UK btw. thnx!


 
You can download here from Hgetis collection:

*www.4shared.com/dir/4145537/52d28f4c/CellPhones.html

This might not be the latest but it will work, it is also generic. 

Also can you upload or share this file to us? where did you download it? you can talk to hgetis so he can add this to his collection...


----------



## serg123 (Nov 16, 2007)

this is where i got the main  *rapidshare.com/files/66342972/W610_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.rar.html


----------



## semaj (Nov 16, 2007)

serg123 said:
			
		

> this is where i got the main  *rapidshare.com/files/66342972/W610_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.rar.html


 
COOL! thanks for sharing!  How about the FS? hehe... is it to much? i hope not!... 

Hey Guys!! heres the new firmware!... thanks to him...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2007)

about customization pack.. you can use any db2020 customization pack
basically you type out a cust pack in MS WORD and save as xml and use it.. lol

so cust pack is just a XML file with some settings information
so cust packs can't have updates and makes no sense for updates

i am already using R8BA024 MAIN and FS

But i have CENT EUROPE FS !

And since i use English i have no problems with that FS
ppl who want Their language can't get their FS... !

I will upload Latest CENT EUROPE FS after some time...!

or you can download FS from this Russian site

*www.topse.ru/


i hv internals now again.... so got to study that..!


----------



## serg123 (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah, as Akshay said, you can get the FS here: *topse.ru/files/cat315.html
but they ask you for a registration first.

anyway guys i just flashed my phone and everything went good! the only problem is that i still have sony ericcson links all over my phone! In XS++ 3.1 before customizing i checked the box that said "dont upload wap links" or something like that but i still have them. im on O2 and my phone is locked to that network, if that could be the problem...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 17, 2007)

serg123 said:
			
		

> yeah, as Akshay said, you can get the FS here: *topse.ru/files/cat315.html
> but they ask you for a registration first.
> 
> anyway guys i just flashed my phone and everything went good! the only problem is that i still have sony ericcson links all over my phone! In XS++ 3.1 before customizing i checked the box that said "dont upload wap links" or something like that but i still have them. im on O2 and my phone is locked to that network, if that could be the problem...


registration is easy.. just register.. u won't have to verify the account
so u can put any random email id and register ! lol !!!!!

u can use google translate for tranlsation of words and stff

actually that checking of don't upload SE wap links does not work
so instead delete all itm files from cust pack


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 17, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> What cable did you use? how did you fix it?


 

hehe this is what i did

first i opened setool lite v2 then i connected my cable which is is this1
(*www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/8609.htm)

then i made it write my GDFS back up which it did 100% 

then i flashed the phone with to files k550i main and FS

then i swicthed it on it came on and said insert correct sim! 

so then i downloaded total mulit server and got my self some logs to unlocked the phone (full phone unlock 10logs) then i used my new cable i got and it unlocked the phone now im fully happy with it works well with my o2 sim just dont fancy swicthin flash files as it might lock it again hehe :S

but thats how i did it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 18, 2007)

hey 50pounds you made a mistake man

you should have flashed it with w610i main and FS and then unlocked it with TMS

that way you would have had w610i... forever.. since you would not flash it again


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 18, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> hey 50pounds you made a mistake man
> 
> you should have flashed it with w610i main and FS and then unlocked it with TMS
> 
> that way you would have had w610i... forever.. since you would not flash it again


 
i flashed it with the w610i main and fs now and its still unlocked  buzzin or what well ive done what i needed to do  ill write up a tut for people on my website and how to fix dead phones  

my webby *homepage.ntlworld.com/dazza193 will be online soon just work dragin me down @ the mo


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 18, 2007)

^^ that's great news 50pounds

so this time the unlock happened in the EROM ?? 
coz last time it was patch unlocked..!! 

good.. congratulations !


----------



## semaj (Nov 19, 2007)

@ aks..

my freind has a w200 with db2010 cid52 R4GB001... can I do the menu.ml trick to change icons?  by the way does XS++ support w200?


----------



## divasmmm (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally flashed my k550i to w610i
Now i have W610 MAIN+ W610 FS + W880 ACOUSTICS.

Thanks for the great tutorial AKSHAY...hatsoFF

il post pics taken before and after flashing soon.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 19, 2007)

this is w200 guide

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=7658


----------



## semaj (Nov 20, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> this is w200 guide
> 
> *forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=7658


 
hehe... this link is for extracting FS...  but i somehow iwas able to find it... also it is still theoretical for the w200... i dont want to mess up my freinds phone!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2007)

oh sorry this is correct link

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17855&hl=w200


----------



## divasmmm (Nov 21, 2007)

Collection of 80+ flash menu in your tutorial 
"
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?s...0&#entry170195 " is not working.....

akshay can you check it and give the corrct link.............

Collection of 80+ flash menu

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?s...0&#entry170195

is not wrking.

Akshay..pls updatte the correct link.......


----------



## ryanaditya (Nov 21, 2007)

*Succesful!!*

Hi, everyone!!  I have flashed my K550i to W610i...
Thanks to ashkay for the guide and hgetis for the tools...u 2 are really good guys!!


----------



## divasmmm (Nov 21, 2007)

Guys,
This is the collection of lote FLASH MENUS and FLASH WALLPAPERS for your K550@W610.

*www.4shared.com/file/29929024/93db2b62/flash-goodies.html 
password: w610

forgive me for its size........but youll love to have it.......



Akshay,

I found these cam drivers on net....
*www.4shared.com/file/28773642/134f50b3/MHQ_v235.html?cau2=403tNull 

A russian guy has created it. The topic is here *www.coporton.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=177&sid=20c6346314cf9b9dde7cac7caa8f8e72 

Please update your findings about this driver so that we can go ahead flashing it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2007)

^^ ok thanks !

now all flash menu are available at Se-nse download area
also in topse download area.... topse download area is very easy to acess as no email verification is done


----------



## joost206 (Nov 22, 2007)

he akshay kan you please upload the settings.bin of the fm radio tried to download them using the method on se-nse posted by number 1 but it didn't work


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 22, 2007)

u mean you tried to get it from phone FS ??

well i don't that Method used by number1 sorry
will see it later...

now i am soo busy with exams and projects


----------



## matt0323 (Nov 25, 2007)

i need help... i need the W710 FS and MAIN for HONGKONG 
and the custpack also 
... pls help out

CID52 R1EF001


i'm trying to flash z710 to w710


----------



## sokre (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello. As you can see I'm new to this forum.
I was wondering if someone could help me.
I just flashed my k550i to w610i using a_k_s_h_a_y's tutorial (btw excellent tutorial), and i didnt like it (please dont ask why).
So i wanted to flash it back to k550i.
The problem is that i cant find the FS for S_E_EUROPE.
I googleed and it doesnt exist. 
Can somebody please help me??
TIA.


----------



## johnjjx (Nov 25, 2007)

i have it W610_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52
u need dis1??
i have k550i too but didtn flash it yet. dnt want to void warranty.
i just updated it to CID52 using SEUS.

btw wht was prob with the w610i flash. pm me


----------



## semaj (Nov 25, 2007)

sokre said:
			
		

> Hello. As you can see I'm new to this forum.
> I was wondering if someone could help me.
> I just flashed my k550i to w610i using a_k_s_h_a_y's tutorial (btw excellent tutorial), and i didnt like it (please dont ask why).
> So i wanted to flash it back to k550i.
> ...


 
hgetis has this:

K550_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.rar 

try it... or you can register to topsony and pay for it...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 25, 2007)

sokre said:
			
		

> Hello. As you can see I'm new to this forum.
> I was wondering if someone could help me.
> I just flashed my k550i to w610i using a_k_s_h_a_y's tutorial (btw excellent tutorial), and i didnt like it (please dont ask why).
> So i wanted to flash it back to k550i.
> ...


hmm why did u not like it ..
its really nice .. don't worry man

i will never flash back to K550 again .

ok so tell me which language you wanted ??
you will have to wait for 2-3 days 

or u can if u have paypal then using 2 Euro u can download from TopSony



			
				matt0323 said:
			
		

> i need help... i need the W710 FS and MAIN for HONGKONG
> and the custpack also
> ... pls help out
> 
> ...


honkong FS and Main ?? for z710 and w710 ??
u will have to wait ..!! 
plzz wait man when i get it i wil PM u !

so z710 and w710 the same phones ? then its said and done u can crossflash it !

if u can then why not get it for us from Topsony  and also you write a tutorial to flash z710 to w710 !!


----------



## sokre (Nov 25, 2007)

@semaj

K550_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52 doesnot have the language that i need but thanks.


@a_k_s_h_a_y

I am registered at topsony, but for less than 2 months which is required to be able to download, and unfortunally i dont have paypal.
Anyway i need Croatian language (HR) + T9 if possible. 
I already downloaded K550_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_LI_RED52 and K550i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_206_R2A_GENERIC_S_E_EUROPE, but still waiting for FS.
I can wait, you dont have to rush.
Thanks.


----------



## ajib46 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot Akshay. U really ROCK!.

I had converted my k550i to w610i without any problem.

My phone now was the coolest among my friend  

Once again thanks a lot...

I've a few question to ask u and a favour Akshay...

1. Can u just tell me the side effect of converted K550i to W610i?

2. Can my flashed phone upgrade to walkman 3.0?

3. I'm still trying to convert non flash theme to flash theme but it didn't work. can you show me how to do it?

4. Lastly.. can u give me all tutorial about converting any sony ericsson phone?(example : K550i to w610i)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ hey man !
well to convert to flash theme.. that's the only tutorial now
that's the only method ..!!!!

i hope you have read the tutorial carefully its there in this tut i have given it

and also no walkman 3 for us .. coz no db2020 has walkman 3

and basically you can flash any Firmware into any db2020 phone and then start and find out what works and what not ..!
for k550 and w610 everything works perfectly except camera cover you know !

there are no side effects of k550 flashed to w610i !


----------



## 50pounds (Nov 28, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ that's great news 50pounds
> 
> so this time the unlock happened in the EROM ??
> coz last time it was patch unlocked..!!
> ...


 
indeed it did all locks now open.. hehe works a treat now


----------



## Shin (Nov 28, 2007)

HI all!
Maybe this is a lame question, or someone already answered it before, but:
How to customize acoustics?
To be more exact:
1. I use w880i acoustics, but I want to make the average bass a little higher, without changing the volume
2. I want to make the overall-volume higher (ringtones, message-alert, etc.), BUT without changing the volume of the Walkman-player(I wanna keep w880i acoustics).
Are these moddings possible together?
Please help!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 28, 2007)

welcome shin 
you remind me of shin from dbz ! lol

take the farfield files of xaero ma loud and rest of the files from w880 acoustics
then the backspeaker volume will increase ! and the player volume will remain same

if u wanted more bass then xaero ma loud and check out pedro ps acoustics 
i think bass is really enough .. we lack treble !

*Sokre* i will upload S_E_EUROPE FS for K550i on Dec 1st !!
i guess you have S_E EUROPE FS for W610i !

see this for acoustics
thanks to kelvin he gave me the links

*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=156540


----------



## Shin (Nov 28, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> welcome shin
> you remind me of shin from dbz ! lol
> 
> take the farfield files of xaero ma loud and rest of the files from w880 acoustics
> ...



Ehhe, I like DBZ, but thats not the reason...  
I don't want more bass than xaero ma loud (the half bass would be enough), but if I flash it, instead of w880 acoustics, the volume will increase insanely (don't need it, don't wanna be deaf anyways), and w880i acoustics have good quality and volume, but with a bit more bass would be better, so what is the way between these two?
Oh, and by the way what are farfield_closed files for? (they aren't in xaero ma loud, but in JPx)
Thanx anyways!


----------



## sokre (Nov 28, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> *Sokre* i will upload S_E_EUROPE FS for K550i on Dec 1st !!
> i guess you have S_E EUROPE FS for W610i !



Thanks, a_k_s_h_a_y, i really apriciate it.
I just have one question: will my flash menus work when i flash back to k550i?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 28, 2007)

i really don't know how to increase only bass or treble
as i am not into acoustics modding.... rarely hv time to go that deep
coz of my projects and exams !

u can download stuff like firmwares from Topse ru
i got this password and username name

user : orkutk550
pass : orkutw610




			
				sokre said:
			
		

> Thanks, a_k_s_h_a_y, i really apriciate it.
> I just have one question: will my flash menus work when i flash back to k550i?


no they won't work !

instead flash with w610i S_E FS and main  and be happy
it rocks.... !!! why go back !!


----------



## Shin (Nov 29, 2007)

Well i use w880i acoustics, with xaero ma loud farfield files, that'll make it.
Is there any big difference between the new and old W610i MAIN and FS?
I just flashed it, I haven't noticed a thing...

Another Thing:
My friend will buy a K550i within a few days, what can we do if it will be a CID 53 phone?  Cuz the "bible" sad, we can only flash CID 52 phones...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ it won't be CID53 ...!! don't worry

i think CID52 is last for this phone since SE started out new platform ...!


----------



## paleinho (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi a_k_s_h_a_y !
Have a smal prob with my phone, it wont update to CID 52.
tried seus (says i have latest version) no luck
XS++ asks if i want to update-->yes, but apparently nothing happens, next time i start xs++ it asks again

```
22:14:02| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !

22:14:02| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP

22:14:30| 

22:14:30| Attempting to open the interface...

22:14:30| 

22:14:30| TURN OFF PHONE!

22:14:30| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

22:14:30| You have 30 seconds...

22:14:30| 

22:14:35| Baseband ID: 9900

22:14:35| Protocol Version: 3.1

22:14:35| Phone name detected!

22:14:35| 

22:14:35| Profiling SEMC phone...

22:14:35| Platform: DB2020

22:14:35| OTP CID: 51

22:14:35| EROM CID: 51

22:14:35| EROM Color: Red

22:14:35| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

22:14:35| Phone ID: K550

22:14:35| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

22:14:35| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

22:14:35| Firmware Version: R1JD001

22:14:35| EROM: R3A016

22:14:35| Ready for operation!

22:14:50| 

22:14:50| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

22:14:50| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

22:14:50| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

22:14:50| 

22:14:50| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

22:14:50| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

22:14:50| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

22:14:50| 

22:14:50| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

22:14:52| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

22:14:52| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

22:14:52| Activating loader...

22:14:52| Activating GDFS...

22:15:19| This loader is UNLOCKED

22:15:19| Run GDFS-script...

22:15:20| Wrote 1 variables!

22:15:20| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071028221519.script!

22:15:20| GDFS-Script was run successfully!

22:15:20| GDFS operation was successful

22:15:22| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

22:16:55| Shutting down...

22:17:03| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !

22:17:03| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP

22:18:23| 

22:18:23| Attempting to open the interface...

22:18:23| 

22:18:23| TURN OFF PHONE!

22:18:23| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

22:18:23| You have 30 seconds...

22:18:23| 

22:18:28| Baseband ID: 9900

22:18:28| Protocol Version: 3.1

22:18:28| Phone name detected!

22:18:28| 

22:18:28| Profiling SEMC phone...

22:18:28| Platform: DB2020

22:18:28| OTP CID: 51

22:18:28| EROM CID: 51

22:18:28| EROM Color: Red

22:18:28| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

22:18:28| Phone ID: K550

22:18:28| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

22:18:28| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

22:18:28| Firmware Version: R1JD001

22:18:28| EROM: R3A016

22:18:28| Ready for operation!

22:18:47| 

22:18:47| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

22:18:47| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

22:18:47| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

22:18:47| 

22:18:47| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

22:18:47| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

22:18:47| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

22:18:47| 

22:18:47| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

22:18:49| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

22:18:49| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

22:18:49| Activating loader...

22:18:49| Activating GDFS...

22:19:14| This loader is UNLOCKED

22:19:14| Run GDFS-script...

22:19:14| Wrote 1 variables!

22:19:14| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071028221914.script!

22:19:14| GDFS-Script was run successfully!

22:19:14| GDFS operation was successful

22:19:16| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

22:21:11| Shutting down...

22:22:01| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !

22:22:01| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP

22:22:07| 

22:22:07| Attempting to open the interface...

22:22:07| 

22:22:07| TURN OFF PHONE!

22:22:07| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

22:22:07| You have 30 seconds...

22:22:07| 

22:22:14| Baseband ID: 9900

22:22:14| Protocol Version: 3.1

22:22:15| Phone name detected!

22:22:15| 

22:22:15| Profiling SEMC phone...

22:22:15| Platform: DB2020

22:22:15| OTP CID: 51

22:22:15| EROM CID: 51

22:22:15| EROM Color: Red

22:22:15| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

22:22:15| Phone ID: K550

22:22:15| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

22:22:15| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

22:22:15| Firmware Version: R1JD001

22:22:15| EROM: R3A016

22:22:15| Ready for operation!

22:22:33| User chose NOT to update EROM CID!

22:22:55| Error: Server not found!

22:23:02| After making any changes with FSX

22:23:02| you must press the 'Shutdown' button

22:23:32| PRODUCTION_ID_LOADER

22:23:32| 

22:23:32| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_r3a.bin...

22:23:32| Payload: Failed

22:23:32| GDFS operation was successful

22:23:34| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

22:24:35| Shutting down...

08:48:22| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !

08:48:22| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP

08:48:28| 

08:48:28| Attempting to open the interface...

08:48:28| 

08:48:28| TURN OFF PHONE!

08:48:28| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

08:48:28| You have 30 seconds...

08:48:28| 

08:48:34| Baseband ID: 9900

08:48:34| Protocol Version: 3.1

08:48:34| Phone name detected!

08:48:34| 

08:48:34| Profiling SEMC phone...

08:48:34| Platform: DB2020

08:48:34| OTP CID: 51

08:48:34| EROM CID: 51

08:48:34| EROM Color: Red

08:48:34| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

08:48:34| Phone ID: K550

08:48:34| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

08:48:34| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

08:48:34| Firmware Version: R1JD001

08:48:34| EROM: R3A016

08:48:34| Ready for operation!

08:48:51| 

08:48:51| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

08:48:51| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

08:48:51| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

08:48:51| 

08:48:51| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

08:48:52| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

08:48:52| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

08:48:52| 

08:48:52| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

08:48:53| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

08:48:53| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

08:48:53| Activating loader...

08:48:53| Activating GDFS...

08:49:08| This loader is UNLOCKED

08:49:08| Run GDFS-script...

08:49:08| Wrote 1 variables!

08:49:08| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071029084908.script!

08:49:08| GDFS-Script was run successfully!

08:49:08| GDFS operation was successful

08:49:10| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

08:49:42| Shutting down...
```

thx for any input on this one


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 29, 2007)

^^ that's bad !

can i know which language you use and which country you are from

we can flash CID51 k550i to w610i using SeTool 2 lite
and we need CID51 Firmwares for that !

we already have Main .. we need CID51 FS for your region
let me know your region i will try to make your FS Available !


----------



## paleinho (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm from Hungary, language is hungarian, and region is central europe i think
btw my phone is branded(T-mobile)
in XS++ log it says : 
Region: T_MOB_INT_B

hope this can help you helping me
thx


----------



## Shin (Nov 30, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ it won't be CID53 ...!! don't worry
> 
> i think CID52 is last for this phone since SE started out new platform ...!


ahm, buuuuut in the tut you sad the 1st step is to upgrade with seus to CID52  aaaaaaand in the "revert back to k550i" section you say to do nut upgrade via seus because of the release of CID53 and so on...now what??
So I have to update with seus only and do not worry?
Please answer as soon as possible soon!



			
				paleinho said:
			
		

> I'm from Hungary, language is hungarian, and region is central europe i think
> btw my phone is branded(T-mobile)
> in XS++ log it says :
> Region: T_MOB_INT_B
> ...


Hungary lol!
I'm from there too!!
Szevasz! Nekem is T-mobile-os van de én gond nélkül update-eltem seus-szal! A seus mit reagál a ha frissíteni akarod? Többször is próbáltad?
uhm, sorry for the others, but hungarian is our privilege


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

oh that was just a Pre Caution .. i think SEUS won't release CID53 EROM update for our phones ! May be i will remove from tutorial ! that thing if its soo confusing

why does your hungrian friend has problems converting phone to CID52 .. hmm
now i will have to find CID51 hungrain FS.
i will upload hungrian w610 CID51 as soon as possible .. pretty sad that he can't update phone

well try XS++ again

first backup GDFS then try to update phone to CID52
if it asks for updating CID then say no .. then do backup of GDFS then again connect phone and update CID try this...!
and yes leave a copy of GDFS as its is in the backup folder in XS++ directory !

if that does not work then post your problem in XS++ discussion thread.. gbrooks3 maker of this program will fix in it in next version... untill then we can use SeTool 2 lite for you
but first i must get you CID51 firmwares


----------



## paleinho (Nov 30, 2007)

@Shin
Szia!
Seus-t többször is próbáltam mindig ugyanazt írja, nincs elérhető frissítés, a telefon szoftvere naprakész, vagy valami hasonló.

@a_k_s_h_a_y and the non hungarian speakers
Seus says no update for your phone available, your soft is up to date

ok, i did as you asked GDFS was backed up just fine, then xs++ asks for update to cid52, ok do it..in log says its done, but then i start xs++ again and it asks for cid update again so apparently no update was done.
here is the log:

```
09:00:15| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !

09:00:15| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP

09:00:20| 

09:00:20| Attempting to open the interface...

09:00:20| 

09:00:20| TURN OFF PHONE!

09:00:20| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

09:00:20| You have 30 seconds...

09:00:20| 

09:00:25| Baseband ID: 9900

09:00:25| Protocol Version: 3.1

09:00:26| Phone name detected!

09:00:26| 

09:00:26| Profiling SEMC phone...

09:00:26| Platform: DB2020

09:00:26| OTP CID: 51

09:00:26| EROM CID: 51

09:00:26| EROM Color: Red

09:00:26| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

09:00:26| Phone ID: K550

09:00:26| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

09:00:26| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

09:00:26| Firmware Version: R1JD001

09:00:26| EROM: R3A016

09:00:26| Ready for operation!

09:00:33| 

09:00:33| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

09:00:33| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

09:00:33| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

09:00:33| 

09:00:33| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

09:00:33| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

09:00:33| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

09:00:33| 

09:00:33| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

09:00:35| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

09:00:35| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

09:00:35| Activating loader...

09:00:35| Activating GDFS...

09:00:50| This loader is UNLOCKED

09:00:50| Run GDFS-script...

09:00:50| Wrote 1 variables!

09:00:50| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071030090050.script!

09:00:50| GDFS-Script was run successfully!

09:00:50| GDFS operation was successful

09:00:53| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

09:01:18| Shutting down...

09:01:45| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !

09:01:45| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP

09:01:58| 

09:01:58| Attempting to open the interface...

09:01:58| 

09:01:58| TURN OFF PHONE!

09:01:58| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

09:01:58| You have 30 seconds...

09:01:58| 

09:02:02| Baseband ID: 9900

09:02:02| Protocol Version: 3.1

09:02:03| Phone name detected!

09:02:03| 

09:02:03| Profiling SEMC phone...

09:02:03| Platform: DB2020

09:02:03| OTP CID: 51

09:02:03| EROM CID: 51

09:02:03| EROM Color: Red

09:02:03| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

09:02:03| Phone ID: K550

09:02:03| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

09:02:03| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

09:02:03| Firmware Version: R1JD001

09:02:03| EROM: R3A016

09:02:03| Ready for operation!

09:02:17| User chose NOT to update EROM CID!

09:02:38| 

09:02:38| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

09:02:38| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

09:02:38| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

09:02:38| 

09:02:38| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

09:02:39| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

09:02:39| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

09:02:39| 

09:02:39| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

09:02:40| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

09:02:40| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

09:02:40| Activating loader...

09:02:40| Activating GDFS...

09:02:56| This loader is UNLOCKED

09:02:56| Backing up the GDFS...

09:02:58| Stated variables: 1417

09:03:02| Variables found: 1005

09:03:03| Variables found: 264

09:03:04| Variables found: 148

09:03:04| Wrote backup to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFS_BACKUP.bin

09:03:04| GDFS was backed up successfully!

09:03:04| GDFS operation was successful

09:03:06| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

09:03:38| 

09:03:38| Attempting to open the interface...

09:03:38| 

09:03:38| TURN OFF PHONE!

09:03:38| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

09:03:38| You have 30 seconds...

09:03:38| 

09:03:43| Baseband ID: 9900

09:03:43| Protocol Version: 3.1

09:03:43| Phone name detected!

09:03:43| 

09:03:43| Profiling SEMC phone...

09:03:43| Platform: DB2020

09:03:43| OTP CID: 51

09:03:43| EROM CID: 51

09:03:43| EROM Color: Red

09:03:43| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

09:03:43| Phone ID: K550

09:03:43| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

09:03:43| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

09:03:43| Firmware Version: R1JD001

09:03:43| EROM: R3A016

09:03:43| Ready for operation!

09:03:48| 

09:03:48| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

09:03:49| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

09:03:49| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

09:03:49| 

09:03:49| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

09:03:49| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

09:03:49| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

09:03:49| 

09:03:49| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

09:03:51| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

09:03:51| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

09:03:51| Activating loader...

09:03:51| Activating GDFS...

09:04:06| This loader is UNLOCKED

09:04:06| Run GDFS-script...

09:04:06| Wrote 1 variables!

09:04:06| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071030090406.script!

09:04:06| GDFS-Script was run successfully!

09:04:06| GDFS operation was successful

09:04:08| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

09:07:03| 

09:07:03| Attempting to open the interface...

09:07:03| 

09:07:03| TURN OFF PHONE!

09:07:03| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.

09:07:03| You have 30 seconds...

09:07:03| 

09:07:09| Baseband ID: 9900

09:07:09| Protocol Version: 3.1

09:07:09| Phone name detected!

09:07:09| 

09:07:09| Profiling SEMC phone...

09:07:09| Platform: DB2020

09:07:09| OTP CID: 51

09:07:09| EROM CID: 51

09:07:09| EROM Color: Red

09:07:09| IMEI: 35851601xxxxxx

09:07:09| Phone ID: K550

09:07:09| Region: T_MOB_INT_B

09:07:09| CDA: CDA102743/79   R4A

09:07:09| Firmware Version: R1JD001

09:07:09| EROM: R3A016

09:07:09| Ready for operation!

09:07:19| 

09:07:19| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...

09:07:19| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J

09:07:19| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader

09:07:19| 

09:07:19| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...

09:07:20| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0

09:07:20| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader

09:07:20| 

09:07:20| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...

09:07:21| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009

09:07:21| This is a CHIPSELECT loader

09:07:21| Activating loader...

09:07:21| Activating GDFS...

09:07:35| This loader is UNLOCKED

09:07:35| Run GDFS-script...

09:07:35| Wrote 1 variables!

09:07:35| Read 0 variables to .\Backup\K550_35851601xxxxxx_GDFSSCRIPT_OUTPUT_071030090735.script!

09:07:35| GDFS-Script was run successfully!

09:07:35| GDFS operation was successful

09:07:37| Disconnected... Unplug the phone

09:08:06| Shutting down...
```


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

pretty bad
then use SeTool 2 lite .. tom i will give you FS
main has been posted already here by luishawk in his esnips folder !
download it

you can use Setool 2 lite for everything mentioned here


----------



## Shin (Nov 30, 2007)

have the same problem here with my friend's one!
seus sad no present update, but XS++ sad its CID51 :S
any other way to update to CID52? Sould I try this SeTool?
But hey, XS++ haven't asked me to update the CID now what?

Hell...we tried to update with davincitem (fu**in 10 credits) but it sad something was incorrect, but it took our money, so I warn you guys not to try that!

I really don't know about this so much... but what if flashing erom? Is that possible, can that be a way?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ which FS are u using ?? don't you use hungrian FS ?

yes setool 2 lite can flash CID51 phones

i mean k550 CID51 can be converted to w610i CID51 phone


----------



## Shin (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah we use hungarian fs... perhaps I can download k550i CID51 FS from everywhere 
but where to find CID51 W610i main??

But on the other hand is there a possible way to update CID? instead of SEUS?
pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## paleinho (Dec 1, 2007)

i read somewhere on topsony, that u can update cid with some script in setool2lite, dunno about that i never had the gutts to try it


----------



## Shin (Dec 1, 2007)

paleinho said:
			
		

> i read somewhere on topsony, that u can update cid with some script in setool2lite, dunno about that i never had the gutts to try it


I have that script, and i tried it, both with XS++ and with SETool 2 Lite.
Not working.
I try to find an EROM to flash it, maybe it will help.

I found EROM.
That hasn't worked too.
It sad some kind of error...

I think SE or T-mobile took a step to increase their mobile's security.
So the new K550s are doomed, this is a dead end (yet).
I don't think if there are any possibilities left. Anyone with other suggestions?

Please someone post a custompack for CID51 w610 because i have the CID51 MAIN and FS for it, (and in case its hungarian too!!)

Or do I need a Custom pack if I wanna flash under CID51?

I found out something, maybe the main problem is with these new k550-s, that their GDFS is totally locked and READONLY, backuped its gdfs then I tried to restore, XS++ failed, SETool didn't even wanted to start the recovery...

And a last question:  Can i flash the W880 Acoustics and chris' camdriver under CID51 k550? And if yes, how? with SEtool?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

hey u got Hungarian FS for w610i ?? the please share it with paleinho

Cust pack is the same for All CIDs so you can use the cust packs given here or in se-nse download area

for cust packs you must use db2020 .. which is the same for all new SE phones

yes u can flash acoustics and cam drivers on CID51 .. basically all hacks and modding mentioned here works for CID51 phones also .. but phone must  a db2020 phone that is it must be a k550 or w610 or any new sony ericsson phone

*
skore*

here u can find K550i S E Europe FS

*topse.ru/files/cat173.html

and here u get w610i S E Europe FS

*topse.ru/files/cat151.html

for username use : orkutk550
password : orkutw610 

and download from topse ..!
all the best !

*
paleinho*

and this is the tutorial for Setool 2 lite

you can follow this tutorial 

but u must choose phone as k550 or w610
and then use w610i firmwares that's all

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17855&hl=w200

all the best !


----------



## Shin (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok first i try it myself! Then i give a link of w610 FS and Main for CID51!

IT WORKED!

PALEINHO! Here are the files,
MAIN:

*hznt.fw.hu/W610_R1JD001_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED51.rar

FS:

*hznt.fw.hu/W610_R1JD001_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED51.rar

Custom pack for w610:

*hznt.fw.hu/W610_custpack.zip

DO NOT UNCOMPRESS THE CUSTPACK!
And follow the tutorial what akshay posted from se-nse! Thanks for him!

AKSHAY! Maybe you should take this to your article with the se-nse-tut, 'cause I think this can be inportant for those who will buy or bought their k550i lately! My link will reamin still if you use them! Or wait for someone who can break the security of the new CID51! You choose! 

Cheers! B)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ Thanks a Lot for the files !!!!!!!! 


i did not get you .. all old k550i are CID51 
new k550i are all CID52

i think i will add it later .. but its always better to update phone to CID52 and mod it coz its easier using XS++ .. SeTool 2 lite is tough to use . so i did not mention in my tutorial
may will add it later ... !!

and the problem or branding and locking exists in Europe
it sucks that phones are branded and sold what a downer .. !


----------



## sokre (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks a_k_s_h_a_y!


----------



## Shin (Dec 3, 2007)

You got me wrong Akshay!
Here in Hungary EVERY K550i models are CID51, the old and even the new ones!!
And now that's the problem! I tried perhaps all of the ways to change the new ones to CID52, and every time I got an error!

I mean, maybe T-Mobile or Sony Ericsson team found out a way to keep some of their new models in CID51, because i think they already know we can only flash CID52 phones properly!

So in this case, This thread could be important!

But you're the God here, do as you wish! 

P.S.: and I Think SETool 2 Lite is very easy to use  it took me about 3 minutes get used to it! 
Oh and by the way, what does it mean, that you subscribed me to this thread? (anyways thanks)


----------



## paleinho (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank u guys !
Worked like a charm, setool2lite is easy to use
now i have the best of both phones a k550@w610.
thx a lot


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ ok then will add up CID51 Tutorial soon in the main thread ..

actually If Newbs use Setool 2 lite they they can kill phones .. that's why

and some times Setool 2 lite fails .. like setool 2 lite 1.07 
se tool 2 lite 1.08 is pretty good

ok i added that CID51 update....... will write more on it later ... hv lots of exams now .. damn it .. and internet is soo addictive .. must over come that


----------



## Shin (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ ok then will add up CID51 Tutorial soon in the main thread ..
> 
> actually If Newbs use Setool 2 lite they they can kill phones .. that's why
> 
> ...



Whoa, thanks man, i thought that you would be a tougher one 

I have se tool 2 lite 1.08, there wasn't any problem with it (thank god), but since weekend I have two new requests with new CID51 K550 phones to make it w610! 

Anyways I have CID51 K550i MAIN and FS too if anyone needs it...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

ok fellows if you re install windows .. then

Reinstall SE PCsuite .. Connect phone to SE PC Suite once for Data Transfer and once for Contacts Sync

then reinstall SEUS... connect phone to SEUS .. but don't update .. after connecting say no to update.. or it will only say no updates if firmware is latest

then connect to XS++


----------



## Shin (Dec 5, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ok fellows if you re install windows .. then
> 
> Reinstall SE PCsuite .. Connect phone to SE PC Suite once for Data Transfer and once for Contacts Sync
> 
> ...


 
hmm it's not clear enough to me... connect to SEUS but do not update? Than how to update?   I mean to CID52? And also, if i connect to SEUS doesn't it update automatically? or does it ask? because it'll search to updates automatically as I know...

OR you mean to update to CID52 with script in XS++?

I don't think it'll work... but I'll try this


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

^^^^^^ hey that was not for updating phone to CID52
it was for people who reinstalled windows and having problems connnecting phone to XS++

well but you can try to update phone to CID52 using SEUS .. lol !


----------



## lambo28 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, especially akshay! I have successful flashed my phone.


----------



## ajib46 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey guys..
I got new cam driver (  Number1 2.9 Driver for k550/w610 ).. 
Here the link..

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?automodule=downloads&showfile=552

Number1 2.9

Changes:
- Stable buffers for all modes 
- Videorecord - Normal Mode - 24fps,SVRL™ (for more, see Speed Video Recording Lite™) not less than 24FPS.
- 100% compression FINE, normal is 95%
- The average and maximal sizes of pictures are changed in 2.9 FINE & NORMAL
- SVRL™ (Speed Video Recording Lite™): a mode of a videorecord with stable, not changing value fps. fps not less than 24 (LITE Verson of SonarikK510 Speed Video Recording).
- New modes of shooting on the basis of standard (see "More in detail about modes ") are written.
- No more exit from camera, if photo have big size (Right buffer size & right size of pictures).
- More quality of photos at any time, because of optimum adjustments in modes of shooting.
- colour correction - increase color saturation, with colours balanced 
- Document mode - a mode of shooting from distance 5cm as in k800i
- Autofocus from K790/K800
- recoded whitebalance from K770i driver cause K770i has the best whitebalance
- increase in sharpness on normal mode. 

***
More in detail about modes (in brackets):
- Normal: Normal mode.

- Twilight Landscape : for a noise free lightscape pic at night

- Twilight portrait (Night Mode with AF): it is intended for shooting in twilight or at night. Because of long endurance try to hold the camera motionlessly or establish it on a steady surface.

- Landscape: it is not changed.

- Portrait (indoors): for a noise free indoor pic (hold phone still).

- Beach/snow = DOCUMENT MODE : advance macro as in k800i document mode is a advance macro mode for taking pics of documents.

- Sports (Sports): it is intended for shooting fast-moving objects. Because of short endurance take care of sufficient illumination.

***
Speed Video Recording Lite ™ (thanks to SonarikK510)
Videorecording with stable value fps, not less than 24 (LITE Verson of SonarikK510 Speed Video Recording).

***
colour correction
Increase in colour saturation and balance out the colours (thanks to strong).
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=18275&hl=


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 7, 2007)

cool .. thanks !!
*
Announcement !*



> This Thread is all most complete with everything !
> You just need to follow it carefully word by word !
> 
> Free Patching for all db2020 phones is Expected in January 2008 !
> ...


----------



## Shin (Dec 8, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^ hey that was not for updating phone to CID52
> it was for people who reinstalled windows and having problems connnecting phone to XS++
> 
> well but you can try to update phone to CID52 using SEUS .. lol !


Uups, Sorry  I1've never had problems anyways...

Exams for me too, theyR suck ... persistence for us!


----------



## girishvkrai (Dec 8, 2007)

ok..i need to flash back my phone to k550i..
just to confirm..are these the files tat i am supposed to flash ? 

CUST____K550i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_2_R8A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE
FS______K550_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52
FS______K550_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52


----------



## Shin (Dec 10, 2007)

girishvkrai said:
			
		

> ok..i need to flash back my phone to k550i..
> just to confirm..are these the files tat i am supposed to flash ?
> 
> CUST____K550i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_2_R8A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE
> ...



Instead of TWO "FS", you need ONE "FS" and ONE "MAIN", which is something more like this: 
K550_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_LI_RED52

And if that custom pack(the one started with "CUST__") is good, then that's all you need.

But if you (still) got an error screen AFTER you flashed the custom pack, then download the custom pack from the first page of this topic, you can download the MAIN and FS there too!

Good Luck!


----------



## DMS##33 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Tutorial: Flash k550 to w610 !!*

hey akshay ,can you please give me the w800 mediterranean main,fs and cust pack?I want to flash my friend's k750 to w800 and I registered on top sony but it says that I must be registered for 2 months before I can downloadIf you can please send them to me or post them so I can download them from rapidshare.You dont have to rush(but within 1 month),do it any time you have time and only if you want.

Also your tut. has helped me so much and now I have a k550im@w610i with walkman 2.0 skins,lots of flash themes and wallpapers,w880 acoustics(awesome),extreme camera drivers and I am very  with my w610!!!Thanks to you!!!


----------



## inemes (Dec 12, 2007)

HI ppl, 
I'm new one on this (bought K550i 2 days ago)  and ofcourse, I already flashed my K550i to W610i (successfuly thnx to Aks ;P) and after I read all 24 pgs, I realize noone solved the Shin's prob with CID51 to CID52 via SEUS...

...so, I dont know am I the only one who tried the next thing (but that worked in my case) ...

Explanation of procedure:
In part when SEUS display message "You dont have to update, ur version is already up to date" (or somethin like that) everythin u have to do is to choose option "Proceed (update) anyway"
I cant believe that noone didnt try this?!? That worked 4 me and I have now K550 as W610 with no prob at all!

Plz everyone, 
post a reply if I'm wrong and I'll change it.

P.s. And one question at the end for Aks or anyone else: 
How to put (in any theme) black background and white letters in reading sms pane???


----------



## semaj (Dec 12, 2007)

inemes said:
			
		

> HI ppl,
> I'm new one on this (bought K550i 2 days ago) and ofcourse, I already flashed my K550i to W610i (successfuly thnx to Aks ;P) and after I read all 24 pgs, I realize noone solved the Shin's prob with CID51 to CID52 via SEUS...
> 
> ...so, I dont know am I the only one who tried the next thing (but that worked in my case) ...
> ...


 
there is nothing wrong with your post! and also regarding your question... there is nothing we can do right now regarding background of reading sms... I have made several themes and non did the trick!


----------



## Shin (Dec 12, 2007)

inemes said:
			
		

> HI ppl,
> 
> Explanation of procedure:
> In part when SEUS display message "You dont have to update, ur version is already up to date" (or somethin like that) everythin u have to do is to choose option "Proceed (update) anyway"
> I cant believe that noone didnt try this?!? That worked 4 me and I have now K550 as W610 with no prob at all!


In our case (Hungary) there is no "Proceed" button or anything similar, only the "back to main" button or something like this...


----------



## inemes (Dec 13, 2007)

@Shin...
...u know, i would like to take that procedure one more time and be sure that i wasnt "dreaming" that but u already know the procedure, i cant do that cos i dont want SEUS recognize my phone as K550i and mess up my "new W610i"  so, I will try to find someone with the same phone (K550i with K550i firmware) in Belgrade and check it out...

I'll brb with new informations!


----------



## hahahari (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok Just bcs this flashing is possible....I am going for a k550i


----------



## shirsatjbs (Dec 13, 2007)

*Update for K550i*

hi.. I am new to this forum. I am having K550i. My first SE phone, bought last 
month. 
I read through topics with modded camera drivers. Can anybody tell me which 
camera driver version is available in latest updates from sonyericsson. 
I checked my cam driver version is 2.3 

Software version reads 
CXC1250669 
R6BC002 
070607 

Is this the latest version i am having or should i update to the latest version? 

Also I am totally unknown abt the SE update Service. Pls guide.. 
Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ dude just update phone using SEUS.. that's it
or else god will curse your phone and it will die

(First time flashing SEUS does soo much of magic in the background and you never know .. that's why ) i.e it creates virtual ports for phone communication .. which might fail if you direct XS++ .. !
for camera drivers check out esato and on se-nse .. number1 is making !


----------



## sebu_18 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi this is my fisrt post on this forum and thread.
First i say thanks to a_k_s_h_a_y for the tutorial it gets a 10 from me.

Now i want to ask if anyone has an idea on how i can get the NCK code to unlock my phone. i want to use another sim.

Thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 13, 2007)

^^ you can't do that for free.. you must pay and get phone unlocked


----------



## sebu_18 (Dec 13, 2007)

aha, but is there any way to unlock it for free


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 14, 2007)

you can't unlock for free .. that's it
coz purposely they don't allow it for free.. bcoz they will run out of business if they do
SeTool 2 can do for free.. but if you have setool box.. which u hv to buy


----------



## semaj (Dec 14, 2007)

Hehe... thats why... never buy a branded or locked phone! especially SE! Just buy unbranded ones and you'll save a lot!  Branded cellphones usually are more expensive and would save you around $70 including the unlocking here in the phlippines! i could save it to buy a memory M2, HPM-70 and other accesories.... Hehe...


----------



## Shin (Dec 14, 2007)

semaj said:
			
		

> Hehe... thats why... never buy a branded or locked phone! especially SE! Just buy unbranded ones and you'll save a lot!  Branded cellphones usually are more expensive and would save you around $70 including the unlocking here in the phlippines! i could save it to buy a memory M2, HPM-70 and other accesories.... Hehe...


Here in Hungary
unbranded K550i:                         ~220 EUR (~55000 HUF)
branded K550i (T-Mobile):  ~100 EUR (~25000 HUF)
usual unbranding:             10-15 EUR (~2500-3500 HUF)
= that's 115 EUR overall instead of 220 EUR...
And in my case I do use T-mobile SIM so I don't need to unbrand, and also i bought mine about 70 EUR (~18000HUF) with a little trick and luck!
NOW waddaya think about expensive branded phones? 8)
And yes, I saved for a 1GB M2 and for a HMP-70...
...okay, in our damned country...


----------



## semaj (Dec 14, 2007)

Shin said:
			
		

> Here in Hungary
> unbranded K550i: ~220 EUR (~55000 HUF)
> branded K550i (T-Mobile): ~100 EUR (~25000 HUF)
> usual unbranding: 10-15 EUR (~2500-3500 HUF)
> ...


 
I can't believe it?! It means that branded SE phones in your country are all worth it! But it is sad in our country because it's the other way around! maybe next time I'll buy there! hehe...

anyway I made some adjustments in the layout.xml and heres the result:
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/7581/desktopwy9.th.png
Operator Logo - Lower Left on top of Calls & smaller font size,
Date & Time - Smaller fonts and closer to each other!
Alarm Indication - Removed
Scrollbars on Desktop - Removed (for DesktopFullScreen Icons) note: 

If you like other locations tell me & maybe I can make one for you...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ that's great !
if you are into layout modding then create a shortcut for it and place that file outside the FS so that you can just edit and put it in memory card ..!

write a small tutorial on how to mod the layout file if you can .. i will look into it and try to create more in holidays !!
thanks !


----------



## inemes (Dec 14, 2007)

Shin said:
			
		

> Here in Hungary
> unbranded K550i:                         ~220 EUR (~55000 HUF)
> branded K550i (T-Mobile):  ~100 EUR (~25000 HUF)
> usual unbranding:             10-15 EUR (~2500-3500 HUF)
> ...



In Serbia is simillar to this, 
the only difference is u can buy unbranded phone in the shop for 120e and u dont have to bother urself with all that unlocking work (and i've checked, it's unlocked in EROM, not in MAIN which is better) plus cable, earphones and charger ofcourse. And 1GB SanDisc M2 (5 yrs warranty) is ~25 EUR!

But bcos this thread is not about prices of cells in diff countries I apologize to everyone and here is question: 
Does anyone know where I can find tut for themes flashing but not for those themes with .swf and .thm files only, that's ok, but I need to figure it out for how to put themes with changed allmenu icons, .swf, .png, .ico, menu.ml etc. 
Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ that's right there in my tutorial about menu ml

but for more detailed there is sticky pimp your main menu in se-nse in customizing section .. check out

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=3716


----------



## semaj (Dec 15, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ that's great !
> if you are into layout modding then create a shortcut for it and place that file outside the FS so that you can just edit and put it in memory card ..!
> 
> write a small tutorial on how to mod the layout file if you can .. i will look into it and try to create more in holidays !!
> thanks !


 
ok i will but you have to wait for a while... I'll try to make a shortcut also... i am using photoshop cs to identify the coordinates of each text fields... for now you need the "notepad++" application... you can google it and download... its free... this is to be used to easily locate items to be modified or change... then a little mathematics and your done... your new custom layout!!!

Summary of tools needed:
1. Adobe Photoshop CS2 or any application that can create and identify field coordinates.
2. Notepad++
3. Calculator


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 15, 2007)

that's nice.. will see it soon then.. i don't have CS3 tht's why


----------



## semaj (Dec 17, 2007)

Heres how we modify the layout.xml

1. open the layout.xml in notepad++.
2. As you can see we have line no. at the leftside of notepad++ which is very important for us to easily identify lines to be change or moded.
3. Key lines:


Line 48:  scrollbars,   command line: <sett name="ScrollBarMode" value="2"/>
line 455:  Operator Logo font size, command line: <attr value="FontE_20R"/>
line 460:  Date/Time font size, command line: <attr value="FontE_16R"/>
line 468: Operator Logo coordinates, command line: <attr value="2"/>   <attr value="174"/> <attr value="5"/>   <attr value="26"/>  <attr value="10"/>
line 479: Time coordinates, command line: <attr value="82"/>  <attr value="173"/> <attr value="134"/> <attr value="152"/> <attr value="5"/>
line 480: Date coordinates, command line: <attr value="62"/>  <attr value="173"/> <attr value="155"/> <attr value="176"/> <attr value="5"/>
line 482: Alarm coordinates, command line: <attr value="3"/>   <attr value="90"/>  <attr value="155"/> <attr value="176"/> <attr value="5"/>

4. Each coordinate on the command line is designated by <!-- Text fields (x1, x2, y1, y2) -->
example: line 468 (operator logo coordinates) will be <attr value="*x1*"/>   <attr value="*x2*"/> <attr value="*y1*"/>   <attr value="*y2*"/>  <attr value="10"/>​5. The full screen of our phone is 176x220 pixels.  meaning x1=0 (left most pixel, x2=176 (right most pixel),  y1=0 (top most pixel), y2=220 (buttom pixels).
   with this information we can now adjust coordinates of the Standby text feilds just change values accordingly.

6. Take note that when adjusting text feilds, be sure to keep the width and height according to font size and text lenght, otherwise your text will be cropped.  
ex. line 468 (operator logo coordinates),  width is x2-x1=172, and height is y2-y1=21...  height must be greater than font size (where original font size is 20) and width is 172 pixels (max is 176, max width of phone screen)​7.  After determining the desired coordinates you must *subtract 16* to the y1 & y2 coordinates.  this value was set by SE... (don't ask me why).  Default operator logo coordinates are x1=2, x2=174, y1=5, y2=26.  
ex.  on my custom layout.xml I cahange the coordinates to x1=0, x2=68, y1=155, y2=176. (see my post above).  and as you can see it is just located above the left softkey "Calls".​*img214.imageshack.us/img214/3213/phonescreenrn0.th.png

8.  Fonts.. line 445: operator logo font size... <attr value="FontE_20R"/>.  20 designates the font size & R means Regular!   In my custom layout it is 14R...
Note:  smallest readable font is 12R... but looks very crappy! so i suggest 14 to be minimum... to make it BOLD replace R to B!

9.  Line48: Scrollbars:  <sett name="ScrollBarMode" value="2"/> set value to 0 to deactivate.  Note:  most of the scrollbars will be gone... not all!... this is to be used if you are using a diffenrt menu.ml (the DesktopFullScreen Mode)...

Ok I think thats it... please check if it is clear...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ yeah thanks a lot man


----------



## amxcs (Dec 17, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ifs/settings/acoustic/                             >> Acoustics file
> ifs/settings/camera/                               >> Camera driver
> ifs/settings/display/                                >> Display driver
> 
> ...


Where the files of javas applications?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ in phone memory or memory card


----------



## amxcs (Dec 17, 2007)

"in phone memory"
where??

Why do I cannot copy files from the telephone of the computer with far manager, show that they are 0-kilobytes?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ see memory card and phone memory carefuly
and its not allowed to copy files off far manager to computer  .. coz sefs is not programmed to do so .. neither have sony created such reverse loaders


----------



## crator (Dec 17, 2007)

hi guyz im new and thx for akshay for great tutorial im planning to buy an k550i for christmas thats in week i think and its gonna be sim locked and im afraid to flash cuz if ill flash the fone then ill not be able to use any sim cards? thats what happened to 50pund? will i be able to use that card that i bought the fone from?and another question how can i get my fones fs and main?
and again THX A_K_S_H_A_Y LOL thats rim


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

^^^ after flashing i am  unsure(not sure) if your phone will start of not !!
you better go for  a permanent unlock and then flash it ! so its going to cost you a bit more !

i don't know about unlocking coz i hv never come across such phones !
rest or other wise phone is very good .. nice music too .. you need good earphones

and M2 card is pretty costly .. that's a disadvantage .. !

the problems is after changes some changes take place in GDFS area .. so may be writing back original GDFS might slove it after having flashed to w610i .. and this i have not tested .. coz i can't as i don't have a locked phone anywhere in my country

i think by using TMS and unlocking cable you can permeanently fix it off


----------



## crator (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn It Im Scared ;/  To Do It Its Like 50/50 well then i think ill wait for summer lol pretty bad since ive to stay with mine cxv 70 XD


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

no no contact 50pounds .. mail him or PM him
and then there is TMS 
you can find them here in topsony website
or just get it unlocked from neighborhood shop
and remember you must not patch unlock..!
he had patch unlocked so phone would refuse to start after flash

i think phone will work if you flash it .. since EROM stays intact where the lock is put .. but never know what might happen in your case ! also if if it does not work .. just reflash GDFS things will go right !! but clearly we don't know what might happen .. from the knowledge that we have if flash phone should start .. but not unlock 

*www.topsony.com/forum/cmps_index.php

best would be you ask him !!


----------



## crator (Dec 17, 2007)

ok so i want to now what  does GDFS mean ? XDD


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

^^ it just contains all kinds of important phone information .. ! 
like location , locks , customization , phone specifications ,imei , phone name , address book etc

when we do gdfs backup we backup only important variables not everything , coz if gdfs goes bad no problem .. but important variables like imei , phone internal settings should be put back so that phone can be started ..!!
software like main and fs reside else where in memory


----------



## inemes (Dec 17, 2007)

Check this link to find out more about GDFS (and everythin else!)  

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=8313


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

nice link

you can this tutorial to copy files off phone fs .. but its soo much headace
i don't use it .. coz you get fs extracted !

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=17170


----------



## crator (Dec 17, 2007)

so which one u  use ?  ok another question where can i get xs ++ 3,1? not using paypal so i cant download it from topsony i would be very thankfull oh found it then u posed it XD thx


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

XS++ 3.0 from se-nse
register there and download .. ! 

*forums.se-nse.net/
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=6805

but you got your phone now ??
and Firmwares i think you must have them by now !!


----------



## crator (Dec 17, 2007)

nah im just getting readyu know getting al the files i need etc etc


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

this is the worth of k550i
now its become cheap .. when i got it . it was at its max price !!


----------



## crator (Dec 17, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> this is the worth of k550i
> now its become cheap .. when i got it . it was at its max price !!


i feel sorry for u but i think at the max price its still worth the money and which one should i use xs2,2,xs3.0,xs3.1orxs3.2 ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2007)

use XS++ 2.2 .. the best for this job.. don't ever use 3.2

even 3.1 will do well


----------



## crator (Dec 18, 2007)

ok guyz if mine flashing does not succed where can i get files like main,fs,custom pack? for k550i


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

just flash back using SEUS . hopefully that should fix it !


----------



## crator (Dec 18, 2007)

CRAP IM SO STUPID!!! wel i was in shop of fones and asked is it sim locked cuz on the web it says it is they said NO in the web it says that if were is * near the phone name then its sim locked damn im stupid   and no i didnt bought fone cuz its not christmas yet


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

hey if phone is not sim locked then just flash it away !
and btw what's the price ?? buy it soon before its price goes up !


----------



## crator (Dec 18, 2007)

well how much it costs in your country? in mine it costs about 150 eur but the shop which im buying from i selling it for 189 but thats not the point lol i ve some friends in were they will sell me it for 100euros and why should price go up?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

i just thought christmas special offer will close soon
pirce here is 140 Euro

and all phones here are unlocked and free of branding and stuff
*
@crator *
this time i made my mind that i am not going to login again .. am soo addicted to this .. coz i hv exams now .. hv to study coz its like do or die man ! all the best with your flashing ! i will catch up with you next year .. will write new improved tutorials in next year in holidays .. these days i hv left updating and adding stuff coz of exams and stuff !! am now soo scared of low marks man !! anyway c ya ! c u later again ! yeah just flash it .. don't worry .. if its unlocked branded phone then its too easy !
don't forget to buy memory card and good earphone .. or else no fun at all


----------



## crator (Dec 18, 2007)

ok good luck to u .sh1t good thing ive already passed this sh1t  go learn your stuff  ull not regret it and HOHOHO MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## hahahari (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey can you tell me if the NEW drivers will increase the volume of the k550i?
And is there any great decrease in the battery time after the patching is done???


----------



## semaj (Dec 19, 2007)

hahahari said:
			
		

> Hey can you tell me if the NEW drivers will increase the volume of the k550i?
> And is there any great decrease in the battery time after the patching is done???


 
acoustic drivers (for sound) can increase volume depending on the drivers... use jpx, sunfire, pedros and other drivers... they are loud...

also there in no decrease in battery life, after flashing (not patching)....


----------



## 10ego (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Does anybody has the following:

W610_R6BC002_FS_AMERICA_1_RED52?

Regards,

Diego


----------



## semaj (Dec 21, 2007)

10ego said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Does anybody has the following:
> 
> ...


 
have you check Hgetis collection? maybe its there... check the first post for the links...


----------



## 10ego (Dec 21, 2007)

Indeed I did check his collection and I need specifically that firmaware.
Name Display a feature of Rogers Canada is not support in any other firmware except America 1.


----------



## semaj (Dec 22, 2007)

I see... I'll check if i can find one... or maybe akshay have it... you can PM him and request one... this is my last post for now... i'll be back december 28... Happy Holidays guys!!!


----------



## Shin (Dec 22, 2007)

Too bad that Iprotebe hasn't opened yet again,
they had/have a lotsa good stuff to download for SE phones...


----------



## sanket1425 (Dec 22, 2007)

i dont want to update cam drivers. can u please tell me how to update music drivers only?


----------



## joost206 (Dec 22, 2007)

sanket1425 said:
			
		

> i dont want to update cam drivers. can u please tell me how to update music drivers only?



same way as cam drivers, read page 2


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys i bought a k550i last week and i cant update CID51 to CID52 with SEUS. I am from Ecuador, the cellphone is branded  Movistar, Telefonica. What would be the difference if i fash it with setool2 and leave it as CID51.

Oh and if someone could link me to an AMERICA 2 RED51 FS please. I did flash it with setool2 and the cell is awesome now, i am not sure if did the correct step for custom pack so i hope Shin will answer my other post and help me out with that.

Ok i had an idea but i dont know if its doable, i was wondering if i could copy the CyberShot image you get when you start the camera when you are in k550i (the gray and black one) to replace the one you get when you go w610i. The cellphone will look much better. It will be Cybershot-Walkman all the way.

thank you 

greetz

merry christmas & happy new year =]

I found the FS_AMERICA_2_RED51 if anyone needs it here is the link *www.4shared.com/file/32137704/5be3d7ef/W610_R1JD001_FS_AMERICA_2_RED51.html?s=1


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 23, 2007)

Shin said:
			
		

> Ok first i try it myself! Then i give a link of w610 FS and Main for CID51!
> 
> IT WORKED!
> 
> ...


Hey dude would you please tell how did you use the custom_pack with setool2 for CID51 did you just put it in the MISC files ? Why is this 
DO NOT UNCOMPRESS THE CUSTPACK! ??


----------



## MobileDoc (Dec 24, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> ^^ about that cable i am not sure...! it might work or not..
> you must search for cruiser cable ! or service cable.. i will see into today and try to find more..!
> 
> contact the guy who unlocked your phone.. that guy can help u revive your phone i suppose.. because he will be having required tools mostly !
> ...




I just Flashed my Recently sim unlock k500 to a w610 and it became blocked again... I flashed back to k550 and im restoring the GDFS to see if it unlocks again...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2007)

sorry guys .. my exams are going on .. ! i will upload all required firmwares after jan 10th

it really sucks that i can't enjoy new year and christmas every year beacause of my university !!


well you should not flash a patch unlocked phone .. it will get locked again !!
if it was unlocked in the EROM then flashing is possible

try to write back GDFS and see if phone works then good !
i mean even if it works locked good .. if its working locked then flash to w610 again !!!!


----------



## TurtleBot (Dec 24, 2007)

hi! i thought that w610i supports .acc music format.. but when i uploaded it to my moded w610i; it only read as ordinary file; what happen there?

and also can i ask if there is a apac of W610i R8BA024 Main, W610 R8BA024 FS,


thank you and merry christmas!


----------



## TurtleBot (Dec 24, 2007)

..also.. what happen if i update my k550i@w610i using SEUS..


----------



## Shin (Dec 25, 2007)

jmoncayo said:
			
		

> Hey dude would you please tell how did you use the custom_pack with setool2 for CID51 did you just put it in the MISC files ? Why is this
> DO NOT UNCOMPRESS THE CUSTPACK! ??


Hi, sorry, i haven't been here lately... 
Too bad that this CID51 mystery got you guys in Ecuador too... the answer is simple:
the custpack what i gave, and its in a .zip, a compressed file, you see?
Next to MISC, just push "...", then select the custpack, so exactly the .zip file, INSTEAD of any files in the zip! Then hit FLASH button!
You get it?
If you did it right the phone starts normally.
If not, you will get an error message from the phone, and you won't be able to start the phone til you did the right procedure.
Tell us if something go wrong! Good luck!


----------



## Shin (Dec 25, 2007)

TurtleBot said:
			
		

> hi! i thought that w610i supports .acc music format.. but when i uploaded it to my moded w610i; it only read as ordinary file; what happen there?
> 
> and also can i ask if there is a apac of W610i R8BA024 Main, W610 R8BA024 FS,
> 
> ...


W610i only supports MP3, WAV, AMR and MIDI, too bad about ACC...
I did put the R8BA024 MAIN, FS and a working Custpack to rapidshare:

*rapidshare.com/files/78872762/W610_R8BA024_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.rar.html

*rapidshare.com/files/78871775/W610_R8BA024_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.rar.html

*rapidshare.com/files/78873004/W610_CDA102568_207_R2A_GENERIC_CENT_EUROPE.rar.html

I hope the links will work!

umm, if you update you phone via seus you'll probably end with a normal K550i...
but i'm not sure, that's what Akshay know better, i think!


----------



## TurtleBot (Dec 25, 2007)

thanx shin for tha links.. i'll it after the holidays..

anyway.. what tha hell sony brags about the w610i supports aac, aac+.
but then, it wasn't.. 
aac & aac+ formats sounds  better than mp3 format in lower frequencies..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 25, 2007)

merry christmas to all !

About CID51 flashing use SeTool2 lite and CID51 Firmwares 
i think shin has given the links to those firmware
thanks to shin !

yes aac not supported in W610i .. but i think k550 supports AAC and AAC+ .. that's what is given in K550 Manual ! dunno coz i flashed my phone to w610 and never went back to k550 since long ! lol

updating phone with SEUS will flash Main back to K550i in most cases or it says phone is already updated !!


----------



## amxcs (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it possible as filming, for the flash not to do not flash more hard?


----------



## scream4u (Dec 26, 2007)

i live in estonia, so i need estonian in my phone.. can u create me the pack i need?


*EDIT: no need for the pack, found it  *

i would still be graitful if i could connect sum1 like in msn or smth.. i have sum questions, 
btw my msn is kiisutapja13@hotmail.com

*! is FAR=xs++ FSX ? ?* *i mean, can i do the same things with them?*


----------



## TheJSta (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi guys, xs++ says my phone is:OTP CID: 51, EROM CID: 51, but when connected to SEUS, it says I'm up to date (cant update to CID52)
I'm only trying to mess with this, cause since some time when going to games or apps I get "operation failed" message. dont know what's wrong

Anyone?
thanks


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Shin i did it right i have now a k550i@w610i it is great. But what about the cybershot picture i talked about before anyway to upload the k550i picture with the one for w610i ? And could anyone tell where i could get a FAR Manager that would allow me to backup my files from phone to pc. i have version 1.7 and it will only allow me to upload files.

Is R1JD001 the firmware version? is there anyother cid51 firmware version?

TheJSta You could flash it to w610i with setool2 using CID51 firmware Shin gives the links for the packages you need. I bet there is a way to flash k550i firmware using setool for CID51.


----------



## Shin (Dec 27, 2007)

amxcs said:
			
		

> Is it possible as filming, for the flash not to do not flash more hard?



Maybe I am the only one who do not understand this, but what do you mean?



			
				TheJSta said:
			
		

> Hi guys, xs++ says my phone is:OTP CID: 51, EROM CID: 51, but when connected to SEUS, it says I'm up to date (cant update to CID52)
> I'm only trying to mess with this, cause since some time when going to games or apps I get "operation failed" message. dont know what's wrong
> 
> Anyone?
> thanks


There is a section in the end of Akshay's tutorial, for those who cannot update CID from51 to 52. You can flash your phone too, but only under CID51. Sony has a new protection, to defend the phone from updating to CID52


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Dec 27, 2007)

Soo after all has anybody tried changing the k550 panel with a 
w610 one?
I know its posible but did someone did it?


----------



## Shin (Dec 27, 2007)

MaDDoGBG said:
			
		

> Soo after all has anybody tried changing the k550 panel with a
> w610 one?
> I know its posible but did someone did it?



You mean to change the chippanel between the two phones? Why would it worth, if you can do this with software...


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey guys which cam driver are you using? i am using the default w610i driver, but i am getting too much noise in the pictures.


----------



## scream4u (Dec 27, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> i see theire is 2 min 12 Sec gap between  09:57:29 and 09:59:41.. what happened in between ?? no response ??
> 
> ppl who tried to update w580i EROM had same problems... !
> some SE EROMs have this problems..
> ...






!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there actually were some slow probs.. but it was only in the start, it should go away in 5 min about... if not, reflash it, i had it slow, but i  didn't flash FS, so i decided to flash FS too, (as it was recommended) the phone crashed... 
i just reflashed it, and now it's a full working w610i in k550i shell


----------



## Shin (Dec 29, 2007)

jmoncayo said:


> Hey guys which cam driver are you using? i am using the default w610i driver, but i am getting too much noise in the pictures.



I use Number1's v2.9 camdriver, i think that's good enough... but chris' camdriver is good too.


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 29, 2007)

Shin said:
			
		

> I use Number1's v2.9 camdriver, i think that's good enough... but chris' camdriver is good too.


I am going to try number1's driver. Which chris' driver are you talking about. there are like 5 releases.


----------



## walscher (Dec 29, 2007)

*Akshay, please I need your help !!!!*

I read all the tutorial, but something went wrong, and now my k550 doesnt give any sign of life.

Here's what I did:
- tried to update the phone via SEUS, but it already was updated,
- downloaded the XS++ 2.2 and the files (W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn) for the main and (W610_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.fbn) for the FS,
- opened the XS++ and tried to bakeuo the GDFS but it did not work,
- tried to flash the main and after an hour I stopped it as there was no sign of working.
Here is the log, what can I do now?????

16:06:29| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
16:06:29| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:07:10| 
16:07:10| Attempting to open the interface...
16:07:10| 
16:07:10| Turn off phone
16:07:10| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:07:10| You have 30 seconds.
16:07:10| 
16:07:17| Baseband ID: 9900
16:07:17| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:07:17| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:07:17| Phone name detected!
16:07:17| 
16:07:17| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:07:17| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:07:17| OTP CID: 51
16:07:17| EROM CID: 52
16:07:17| EROM Color: Red
16:07:17| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
16:07:17| Phone ID: K550
16:07:17| Network: EUROPE_2
16:07:17| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
16:07:17| Firmware Version: R6BC002
16:07:17| EROM: R3A022
16:07:17| Ready for operation!
16:08:16| 
16:08:16| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:13:01| Error: GDFS operation failed
16:13:01| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
16:13:15| Shutting down...
16:13:39| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
16:13:39| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:13:44| 
16:13:44| Attempting to open the interface...
16:13:44| 
16:13:44| Turn off phone
16:13:44| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:13:44| You have 30 seconds.
16:13:44| 
16:13:49| Baseband ID: 9900
16:13:49| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:13:49| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:14:20| +++ Sending CERTIFICATE LOADER...
16:14:20| 
16:14:20| Sending db2020_cid01_cert_p3g.bin...
16:14:20| Header: Failed
16:14:20| 
16:14:20| Sending db2020_cid52red_flash_r2a005.bin...
16:14:20| Failed
16:14:20| Sendinging shutdown signal to phone...
16:14:22| Shutting down...
16:14:45| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
16:14:45| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:14:56| 
16:14:56| Attempting to open the interface...
16:14:56| 
16:14:56| Turn off phone
16:14:56| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:14:56| You have 30 seconds.
16:14:56| 
16:15:00| Baseband ID: 9900
16:15:00| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:15:00| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:15:00| Phone name detected!
16:15:00| 
16:15:00| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:15:00| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:15:00| OTP CID: 51
16:15:00| EROM CID: 52
16:15:00| EROM Color: Red
16:15:00| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
16:15:00| Phone ID: K550
16:15:00| Network: EUROPE_2
16:15:00| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
16:15:00| Firmware Version: R6BC002
16:15:00| EROM: R3A022
16:15:00| Ready for operation!
16:15:55| 
16:15:55| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:15:55| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
16:15:55| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
16:15:55| 
16:15:55| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
16:18:44| Error: GDFS operation failed
16:18:44| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
16:18:51| 
16:18:51| Attempting to open the interface...
16:18:51| 
16:18:51| Turn off phone
16:18:51| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:18:51| You have 30 seconds.
16:18:51| 
16:18:55| Did not receive 0x5a. Continuing
16:19:02| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
16:19:17| 
16:19:17| Attempting to open the interface...
16:19:17| 
16:19:17| Turn off phone
16:19:17| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:19:17| You have 30 seconds.
16:19:17| 
16:19:21| Baseband ID: 9900
16:19:21| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:19:21| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:19:21| Phone name detected!
16:19:21| 
16:19:21| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:19:21| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:19:21| OTP CID: 51
16:19:21| EROM CID: 52
16:19:21| EROM Color: Red
16:19:21| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
16:19:21| Phone ID: K550
16:19:21| Network: EUROPE_2
16:19:21| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
16:19:21| Firmware Version: R6BC002
16:19:21| EROM: R3A022
16:19:21| Ready for operation!
16:23:13| 
16:23:13| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:23:13| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
16:23:13| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
16:23:13| 
16:23:13| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
16:23:13| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
16:23:13| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
16:23:13| 
16:23:13| Sending db2020_cid52red_flash_r2a005.bin...
16:23:14| Applet ID: 061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
16:23:14| This is a FLASH loader
16:23:14| Sendinging shutdown signal to phone...
16:23:14| Done.. You may now connect again...
16:23:14| Shutting down...
16:23:38| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
16:23:38| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
16:23:44| 
16:23:44| Attempting to open the interface...
16:23:44| 
16:23:44| Turn off phone
16:23:44| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
16:23:44| You have 30 seconds.
16:23:44| 
16:23:48| Baseband ID: 9900
16:23:48| Hardware Platform: DB2020
16:23:48| Protocol Version: 3.1
16:23:48| Phone name detected!
16:23:48| 
16:23:48| Profiling SEMC phone...
16:23:48| Baseband ID: DB2020
16:23:48| OTP CID: 51
16:23:48| EROM CID: 52
16:23:48| EROM Color: Red
16:23:48| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
16:23:48| Phone ID: K550
16:23:48| Network: EUROPE_2
16:23:48| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
16:23:48| Firmware Version: R6BC002
16:23:48| EROM: R3A022
16:23:48| Ready for operation!
16:27:37| 
16:27:37| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
16:27:37| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
16:27:37| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
16:27:37| 
16:27:37| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
17:21:33| Error: Flashing failed
17:21:33| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
17:29:04| Shutting down...
17:52:23| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
17:52:23| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
17:52:56| 
17:52:56| Attempting to open the interface...
17:52:56| 
17:52:56| Turn off phone
17:52:56| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
17:52:56| You have 30 seconds.
17:52:56| 
17:53:13| Baseband ID: 9900
17:53:13| Hardware Platform: DB2020
17:53:13| Protocol Version: 3.1
17:53:14| Phone name detected!
17:53:14| 
17:53:14| Profiling SEMC phone...
17:53:14| Baseband ID: DB2020
17:53:14| OTP CID: 51
17:53:14| EROM CID: 52
17:53:14| EROM Color: Red
17:53:14| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
17:53:14| Phone ID: K550
17:53:14| Network: EUROPE_2
17:53:14| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
17:53:14| Firmware Version: R6BC002
17:53:14| EROM: R3A022
17:53:14| Ready for operation!
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 00 var 0E 00
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 9e12f4fe32d0a3b316f4d8374529ebab3a10a32900000000551e0001001e000055551e0001001e000055551e0001001e000055551e0001001e000055(27E)UUUUUUUUUUUUS5`)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 00 var 06 00
17:54:40| Raw answer is: bcbb130ce788e028bd9b334003bda79f2bc192f7000000000001000000000001ff0000000000000000000000000000000000000032f2500000000000((3@+2P)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 00 var 13 00
17:54:40| Raw answer is: b3347ac98d2864373a7e6f80be9cbba66493821b23803171151008bc050106000000000000000000000000000000000000000000206d62c2f8709982(4z(d7:~od#1q mbp^]'jVQ:Cx,8:Q@,eL&*>zdx';AC(&Cbw|:s-!,dNx[v( W~:]j<<A href="mailto:jp?~cSYTLJQ3H{y@ta/X@NS:Xpumu?Q"atZFa">jp?~cSYTLJQ3H{y@ta/X@NS:Xpumu?Q"atZFa)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 01 var 50 08
17:54:40| Raw answer is: ()
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 01 var 51 08
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 0004001c000100190002000601aa004700680000000601aa00350003000100f301331a4afbc1241f203a28d076bb9412cfce8b5fc9e8adfcc82fb311(Gh53J$ v_/"x:eSB{^x>%&O04^IcR%><;l%U(0E~in!YSSJ.0/MBi&+e5db_/?FC6S,6g_;#=&#])4wx0t6t)*c2`4yus0o00*H0w10USE1/0-U&Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB10UFlash Security10USony Ericsson SL Root0000101180000Z200101180000Z0s10USE1/0-U&Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB10UFlash Security10USony Ericsson SLF00*H0UG0/|z PvS#`{6EaCQ8EpDZD<9 ftg+f"]*Khz1(s{([oS]<hVzt@'00U0*HYHbNQt AIbapyRvS<!K=$"h9wEUiNFEuYL<U;8h~7avi:{6*sB(G5^o rp/+3_X0]s /=BjC&g]ZgaeY{D>-f;6dS9d{0W{ WUra}/d)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var BB 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 4b0035003500300069000000babe6f006e0065002d006e0061006d0065000000babe0a0020002000c0ffffff00000000e40994458401000028000060(K550ione-name E(`-<)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var E7 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 4555524f50455f3200000000000000000000000000(EUROPE_2)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var E8 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 4344413130323734332f31000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(CDA102743/1)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var E9 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 523131410000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(R11A)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var EA 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 6378633132353036373100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(cxc1250671)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var EB 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 523642433030320000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000(R6BC002)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var 15 0E
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 523642433030322020202020707267435843313235303636395f47454e455249435f4c4900523642433030320020434e424a(R6BC002 prgCXC1250669_GENERIC_LIR6BC002 CNBJ)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var 16 0E
17:54:40| Raw answer is: 523642433030320020434e424a5f4f5344445f4c495f5231305f50324e5f3037303532345f303935325f49534f0020434e42(R6BC002 CNBJ_OSDD_LI_R10_P2N_070524_0952_ISO CNB)
17:54:40| Reading GDFS, block 02 var F2 0D
17:54:40| Raw answer is: ()
17:54:40| PRODUCTION_ID_LOADER
17:54:40| 
17:54:40| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_r3a.bin...
17:54:40| Payload: Failed
17:54:40| GDFS operation was successful
17:54:42| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
17:54:51| Shutting down...
17:55:45| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
17:55:45| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
17:56:19| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
17:56:19| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
17:56:55| 
17:56:55| Attempting to open the interface...
17:56:55| 
17:56:55| Turn off phone
17:56:55| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
17:56:55| You have 30 seconds.
17:56:55| 
17:57:04| Baseband ID: 9900
17:57:04| Hardware Platform: DB2020
17:57:04| Protocol Version: 3.1
17:57:04| Phone name detected!
17:57:04| 
17:57:04| Profiling SEMC phone...
17:57:04| Baseband ID: DB2020
17:57:04| OTP CID: 51
17:57:04| EROM CID: 52
17:57:04| EROM Color: Red
17:57:04| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
17:57:04| Phone ID: K550
17:57:04| Network: EUROPE_2
17:57:04| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
17:57:04| Firmware Version: R6BC002
17:57:04| EROM: R3A022
17:57:04| Ready for operation!
18:00:29| 
18:00:29| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
18:04:33| Shutting down...
18:05:46| Error: Flashing failed
18:05:46| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
18:06:13| Shutting down...
18:10:54| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
18:10:54| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
18:12:47| Shutting down...
18:22:56| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
18:22:57| Executed on Microsoft Windows 2000
18:23:23| 
18:23:23| Attempting to open the interface...
18:23:23| 
18:23:23| Turn off phone
18:23:23| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
18:23:23| You have 30 seconds.
18:23:23| 
18:23:32| Baseband ID: 9900
18:23:32| Hardware Platform: DB2020
18:23:32| Protocol Version: 3.1
18:23:32| Phone name detected!
18:23:32| 
18:23:32| Profiling SEMC phone...
18:23:32| Baseband ID: DB2020
18:23:32| OTP CID: 51
18:23:32| EROM CID: 52
18:23:32| EROM Color: Red
18:23:32| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
18:23:32| Phone ID: K550
18:23:32| Network: EUROPE_2
18:23:32| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
18:23:32| Firmware Version: R6BC002
18:23:32| EROM: R3A022
18:23:32| Ready for operation!
18:27:02| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
18:27:02| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
18:30:14| 
18:30:14| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
18:33:35| Error: Flashing failed
18:33:35| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
18:35:23| Shutting down...
18:37:19| Shutting down...
18:49:42| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
18:49:42| Executed on Microsoft Windows 2000
18:49:49| 
18:49:49| Attempting to open the interface...
18:49:49| 
18:49:49| Turn off phone
18:49:49| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
18:49:49| You have 30 seconds.
18:49:49| 
18:50:01| Baseband ID: 9900
18:50:01| Hardware Platform: DB2020
18:50:01| Protocol Version: 3.1
18:50:01| Phone name detected!
18:50:01| 
18:50:01| Profiling SEMC phone...
18:50:01| Baseband ID: DB2020
18:50:01| OTP CID: 51
18:50:01| EROM CID: 52
18:50:01| EROM Color: Red
18:50:01| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
18:50:01| Phone ID: K550
18:50:01| Network: EUROPE_2
18:50:01| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
18:50:01| Firmware Version: R6BC002
18:50:01| EROM: R3A022
18:50:01| Ready for operation!
18:55:55| 
18:55:55| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
18:55:55| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
18:55:55| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
18:55:55| 
18:55:55| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
19:11:10| Sendinging shutdown signal to phone...
19:11:12| Shutting down...
19:13:21| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
19:13:21| Executed on Microsoft Windows 2000
19:13:55| 
19:13:55| Attempting to open the interface...
19:13:55| 
19:13:55| Turn off phone
19:13:55| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone.
19:13:55| You have 30 seconds.
19:13:55| 
19:14:09| Baseband ID: 9900
19:14:09| Hardware Platform: DB2020
19:14:09| Protocol Version: 3.1
19:14:09| Phone name detected!
19:14:09| 
19:14:09| Profiling SEMC phone...
19:14:09| Baseband ID: DB2020
19:14:09| OTP CID: 51
19:14:09| EROM CID: 52
19:14:09| EROM Color: Red
19:14:09| IMEI: 35665701xxxxxx
19:14:09| Phone ID: K550
19:14:09| Network: EUROPE_2
19:14:09| CDA: CDA102743/1 R11A
19:14:09| Firmware Version: R6BC002
19:14:09| EROM: R3A022
19:14:09| Ready for operation!
19:14:37| 
19:14:37| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
19:14:37| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
19:14:37| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
19:14:37| 
19:14:37| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid52_r2a006.bin...
19:24:30| Error: Flashing failed
19:24:30| Disconnected... Unplug the phone
19:26:12| Shutting down...
10:37:40| XS++ v2.2 Ready !
10:37:40| Executed on Microsoft Windows 2000
10:39:37| Shutting down...

*Please, please somebody helps me*


----------



## Shin (Dec 30, 2007)

Huh, yours is a kind a of problem... maybe akshay can help ya... wait for him, he may be busy these days cause of the exams.

Other: Has anyone tried Salling Clicker? It does not recognize my phone...


----------



## hahahari (Dec 30, 2007)

Guys can anyone help me do it.......I have some reservation that need confirmation..........someone who has done it and is ready to help pls PM your yahoo or MSN


----------



## goten2k (Dec 30, 2007)

one question..

why choose xxx to w610i when u can have w660i?

whats the difference between w610i and w660i?

last night i flashed my k530i to w660i and its works well!


----------



## walscher (Dec 30, 2007)

Excuse me a lot, i forgot to install the usb drivers.
I WAS STUPID, STUPID, STUPID, STUPID,...... 
Now i was a perfect k610.....
ehm, at least I suppose, because it says "insert correct sim card" 
As the phone was a branded one, i have 2 questions:
1. how can I unlock it 
2. if I use wotan or Se tool, will it unlok it forever or just for one time ???

Thanks to anyboy who can help.


----------



## amxcs (Dec 30, 2007)

Can somebody upload extracted files & directories 
 W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn
 W610_R6BC002_FS_MEDITERR_RED52.fbn


----------



## scream4u (Dec 31, 2007)

*I need iconpacks, can anyone put some links here? i compiled myself one, with different iconpacks icons, but, it looks a bit funny, 2 of them are totally off-theme, so plz gimme links for more icons  

can't find any in google 
*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool soo much happening here !!

Walsher .. good you got things right .. phone is working fine
but its locked...!!

you must unlock using TMS .. see that in Top Sony Website !
or get it unlocked from a shop near you .. EROM Unlock .. !!

Patch unlock is only one time unlock !

Extracting firmware is easy..!! or may be i will upload extracted files later !

icon packs you will get lots on topse.ru
they will be for many many phones.. but just use icons which ever you like

just google search topse.ru

and use this

username : orkutk550
password : orkutw610

also try this

username : orkutk550i
password : orkutw610i


there must be website from where you can download icons right ?
like crystal XP .. will let you know more in time !

Mean while right on Jan 1st i have LOGIC DESIGN exam .. its one hell of a subject ..! screws the brains


happy new year to all !!


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey a_k_s_h_a_y is there anyway to change the camera black image that displays once you start the camera for the one that says cybershot? And which FAR manager will allow me to get files from the phone and back them up in my pc?


----------



## jmoncayo (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone knows if there is  any program to use the IR for tv remote control?


----------



## amxcs (Dec 31, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Extracting firmware is easy..!! or may be i will upload extracted files later !


I try with main2raw & SEFStool4.. but may not support w610 

```
C:\Documents and Settings\Valery Cvetkov\Desktop\se>sefstool4.exe W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.raw
(#)sefstool v4.7 by Darkmen <sephone@nm.ru> 28 Oct 2006
(#)Parsing tool for SonyEricsson phones raw File System image
(#)Supported phones: z530, k610, k790/800, w550, w810, w850, w900

Loading W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.raw header...OK!
FATAL: No FS description block found @ $00000000
```

What is the difference in     R8BA024_RED52 ,     R6CA001_RED52 , R6BC002_RED52 ,     R1KG001_RED52 , R1KC001_RED52 ,     R1JE001_RED52 ,     R1JD001_RED52 ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 1, 2008)

atleast now we can't change the camera startup picture !
hey it does support .. coz i have extracted it ..!
extract in DOS .. goto DOS and use command interface that must work

its Jan 1st 2.10 Am here now.. happy new year to all !!


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year 2008!!


----------



## amxcs (Jan 1, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> coz i have extracted it ..!
> extract in DOS .. goto DOS and use command interface that must work


Upload it pls or write tutorial how to extract w610 firmware?

Happy New Year 2008!!!


----------



## shejin (Jan 1, 2008)

hey guys i found a bug in my cam... during digital zoom in sports mode lens inside is moving...  is my cam(k550i with w610i FS & Main) got damaged....plz help me...Happy New Year to all


----------



## Shin (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi guys, happy new year to all! Cheers!


----------



## hkr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi i've got some problems during update to CID52. My phone seems to be CID51 but SE's Update Service says it's up to date. So... I started with XS++ thing and it said my phone is CID51 and asked me to update and I said Yes. Then i got a "successfully" updated phone, or at least it was said to be. but when i re-plugged the phone it said that my CID is 51 again... and i repeated the update a few times again but nothing. Then i decided to go on with the GDFS Backup (which was successful) and then i proceeded to the MAIN Flashing which failed.

My Phone is OK now, but i cannot flash it i tried several times and still fails. Any Ideas?! i'm confused on what to do now i want the walkman thing  desparately :S


P.S. Happy New 2008 



jmoncayo said:


> anyone knows if there is  any program to use the IR for tv remote control?




The IR Port is very weak and has a different type of transmitting. So ... you cannot use it for this purpose


----------



## amxcs (Jan 2, 2008)

Change folder desktop
/tpa/preset/system/desktop -> /usb/other/flash
Intsall with Setool2
Mini Tutorial
Phone type -> W610 and check *B**ypass DB2020 security*
Files -> Add MAIN file
Creat new text document, copy code and save as .vkp
MISC files -> ... select .vkp file
Click FLASH.


```
[SIZE=1];W610 SW-R6BC002
;Замена папки desktop
;/tpa/preset/system/desktop -> /usb/other/flash
;(c) Joker XT
+45000000
70B4A8: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
70B4E0: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
9BA590: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
9BA72C: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
A6236C: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000[/SIZE]
```


----------



## hkr (Jan 2, 2008)

amxcs said:


> Change folder desktop
> /tpa/preset/system/desktop -> /usb/other/flash




sorry but what do you actually mean when saying "change folder desktop"?

do you mean just to change the directory?


edit: oh, i got it that's the patch for.


----------



## amxcs (Jan 2, 2008)

yes, change directory 
I'm Bulgarian and don't speak well english


----------



## Jeremy91 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi thanks for posting this turtorial, I flashed (first time in my life) my phone in like 30mins I LOVE IT  It's not that hard!  Thank you very much! Here is the result (SE K550i with W610i interfrace and W880 Acoustics): (sorry the pics are a bit blurry)

*i109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/Shpazz/02012008.jpg

*i109.photobucket.com/albums/n70/Shpazz/02012008003.jpg


----------



## bboyshade (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys i reallly need ya help.... i downloaded a few skins for my w610 and installed them using XS++.. i managed to install all the skins but i noticed that one of the skins didn't have the right res so i decided to delete it......After i deleted it the skins thing is set to off and the rest of the skins have dissapeared.... but they are showing on the XS++ thing.......... HOw can i get my skins to work again.....pls help me out here..... peace


----------



## walscher (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear all, 
HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!
I love this forum.
Thanks to akshay and all the ones for their time.
I have a little question.
I flashed my k550 to a k610, but as i the phone is branded, it is now locked (it says "insert correct sim") 
Now i have downloaded from topse.ru the setool2lt that apparently shows a very interesting unlock/reparir botton and a "bypass DB2020 secury" botton.
Is it possible to unlock my cid52 DB2020 with this program ??
If yes how ? (please always think I am a newbe) 
And in the option "phone type" which one should I choose k550 or k610 ??
Thanks for every reply.
Bye


----------



## santu581 (Jan 3, 2008)

hi akshay...
ystrday is the frst time i used Xs++. 
i followed ur tut but failed to do GDFS backup.
after clickin on GDFS the link for backup is not activated..
wat to do??plzzz help


----------



## amxcs (Jan 3, 2008)

Flash menus - *topse.ru/files/cat18.html


----------



## goten2k (Jan 3, 2008)

amxcs said:


> Flash menus - *topse.ru/files/cat18.html




nice collection!


----------



## amxcs (Jan 3, 2008)

Patches for W610 SW-R6BC002 :
Russian
English


----------



## semaj (Jan 4, 2008)

bboyshade said:


> Hey guys i reallly need ya help.... i downloaded a few skins for my w610 and installed them using XS++.. i managed to install all the skins but i noticed that one of the skins didn't have the right res so i decided to delete it......After i deleted it the skins thing is set to off and the rest of the skins have dissapeared.... but they are showing on the XS++ thing.......... HOw can i get my skins to work again.....pls help me out here..... peace


 
try to delete all using xs++ or just put it again so it would refresh... dont forget remove the battery after flashing!



santu581 said:


> ystrday is the frst time i used Xs++.
> i followed ur tut but failed to do GDFS backup.
> after clickin on GDFS the link for backup is not activated..
> wat to do??plzzz help


 
What xs++ version are you using? try XS++ 2.2... but honestly i think all versions should work. 



walscher said:


> I flashed my k550 to a k610, but as i the phone is branded, it is now locked (it says "insert correct sim")
> Now i have downloaded from topse.ru the setool2lt that apparently shows a very interesting unlock/reparir botton and a "bypass DB2020 secury" botton.
> Is it possible to unlock my cid52 DB2020 with this program ??
> If yes how ? (please always think I am a newbe)
> ...


 
are you sure that you flashed the correct firmwares? is it *K610* or *W610*? anyway you can browse back the previous post in this thread... I think someone has already solve this problem...


----------



## semaj (Jan 4, 2008)

amxcs said:


> Patches for W610 SW-R6BC002 :
> Russian
> English


 
Wow patches now available... any tut on how to apply?


----------



## masterkeaton (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi.. 
thanks..
after coupe hours of searching finally i found this post and follow the instruction carefully..

i success flashed my K530i (Firmware R6BC002) to W660
 that was the first time i ever flashed a phone by my self.. thanks God its works  ...

 I used:
 W660_R8BB001_FS_APAC_RED52.fbn
 W660_R8BB001_MAIN_GENERIC_FY_RED52.mbn
 HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_101_R8A_GENERIC_APAC

It works =D 
.. but theres something missing.. like the text symbols are not complete as in K530i.. i know for some people this is not important, but anybody know why?

is there any difference between R8BB001 and R6BC002? because the phone act different 2 when i connect  to  myphoneexplorer.. 

i know this is k550 topic.. but maybe someone know where i can find k530i FS and MAIN? in case i want to re flash my phone? 
sorry.. i think ill try SEUS first

thanks


----------



## Hgetis (Jan 4, 2008)

hello to everybody!!!

I hv been disappeared lately, i know but i am too busy with my studies and work!

Well, recently i had some problems with K550im's speaker.. NOT the loud speaker nor the handsfree.. Just the regular speaker... Some times I couldn't hear at all and some times there was only noise... I just used handsfree kit to use my phone...

Why I'm telling these? Coz i thought that it was a hardware malfunction and as i still have warranty i went to SE's servive... 

Of course i reflashed my phone back to K550im first. Today I got it back and that technician at SE's labs told me that there was some software problem which caused the speaker not to be recognized correctly, therefore i had no sound!

Is there any possibility having trouble with W880 acoustics at my K550im?? 
Is there anyone else had the same problem?

I'm really concerned about that... I am open to any suggestions!


----------



## astroe9 (Jan 4, 2008)

will this flahing work on windows vista home premium becuz u sed u need windows xp servie pack 2


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2008)

*hkr *use setool 2 lite if phone is CID51

*bboyshade* .. delete all skins and reflash all skins using FAR MANGER

santu repost question .. i did not understood ... i don't think anyone understood
*
walscher *it might work because setool 2 patching is free.. but i heard it requires dongle !!!
i will see into it next week .. since setool 2 is paid tool i don't know about it
*
amxcs *that's great ! patching for w610
but how to apply those patches does xs++ support patching ?? its been long time since i last visited sense !

setool 2 does .. but is that free ???

its really great to have patching for db2020 !!!

hgetis !
no problem for me with speaker

if speaker or some speaker hardware is damaged then bad 
or may be even the speaker connecting circuit !
did you not get a replacement ??
is that problem of yours fixed or not ??


i saw that now there is setool 2 lite 1.1 and that supports free patching
and patches are availble.. on russion forums
we can apply patches !! with it !!

have to read about that quick access ... !! or else it will take lots of time to patch !!


----------



## Hgetis (Jan 5, 2008)

akshay, the technician at SE's service told me that there was *NO hardware* malfunction, but there was a *software* one... He told me that in some way the earphone was not recognized by the software of the phone therefore it didn't work or it worked sometimes with plenty of noise! 
He applied some kind of a patch as he said and problem fixed!! But now I'm back to K550im and that is not what I want... 

I will flash again my K550im to W610i (both main, fs) but i'm really worried about the acoustics... There was some kind of a conflict and earphone wasn't working...

That patches at russian what bugs solve? Do we use W610 patches or K550i ones?


----------



## ajib46 (Jan 5, 2008)

hey akshay just gimme some guide...

1. If i flash my phone with w610 main and k550 FS, will my camera shutter
active?
2. Is there any latest cam driver for my k550 flashed phone instead of chris 2.4?


----------



## amxcs (Jan 5, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *walscher *it might work because setool 2 patching is free.. but i heard it requires dongle !!!
> i will see into it next week .. since setool 2 is paid tool i don't know about it
> *
> amxcs *that's great ! patching for w610
> ...



Video tutorial, how to apply the "quick acess patch" in db2020 cid 52 phones  
*www.4shared.com/file/33723959/909.....Planet_com.html 
video tutorial, once quick access patch are installed, you can apply patches just with write script 
*www.4shared.com/file/33727881/a54.....ick_access.html

-------

I extract FS with   	SEFStool4.7 and  	main2raw.rar  - *topse.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=113

EDIT: Download SETool2lite v1.11 - *topse.ru/files/file5342.html


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 5, 2008)

wow amxcs cool man .. !! keep the good work up ..!

i will add that to this tutorial soon
i will put in front page and link it back to you .. !! or else i will do it later next week !
may be you should discuss about patches here ! and write tutorials 
hv to start patching !!


----------



## walscher (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi akshay, thanks for the answer.
Do you know where I can find a patch (.vkp) to Remove the sim-lock for my w610. (yes it is a w610, not a K550 it just was a mistake).
Thanks a lot.
By the way setool2 version 1.11 is for free.


----------



## amxcs (Jan 6, 2008)

Try this:

```
[COLOR=green];w610-R6BC002
[/COLOR][COLOR=green];Clear SP-Lock
[/COLOR][COLOR=green];Remove SP-Lock
[/COLOR][COLOR=green];(c) IronMaster
[/COLOR][COLOR=green];(p) sunfire7 
[/COLOR][COLOR=blue]+44140000
[/COLOR][COLOR=blue]4ee75c: 30B5041C00231A1C111C1C2094F4 F0B505213A229BF44DFD0020F0BD[/COLOR]
```


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 6, 2008)

hmm its a w610i and you don't know what it is ??

well amxcs has given a patch for w610i firmware .. it will work on a w610i firmware in any phone .. be it k550 or w610
so use it ! and unlock away .. !!

and its for R6BC002 Firmware .. so make sure yours is a w610i R6BC002 Main Firmware !!

hgetis we use w610i patches coz its a w610i firmware

btw did your speaker problem resolve ?? i always used w880 acoustics 
never used any loud acoustics .. coz i hate loud stuff !! 

is it that those loud acoustics were heavy on the speaker ??

yes Setool 2 1.1 patching is free .. that's cool !! i checked out on se-nse setool thread


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hei I'm newbie here. Would someone show me how to check my K550i@W610i driver's version? I need to know which driver I had in the phone (camera etc) before I update it.

I used W610i main and K550 FS in this phone. Many thanks!


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 7, 2008)

what is that about patches and stuff? can we use them with k550i@w610i cid51...


----------



## inemes (Jan 7, 2008)

lhwjud1 said:


> Hei I'm newbie here. Would someone show me how to check my K550i@W610i driver's version? I need to know which driver I had in the phone (camera etc) before I update it.
> 
> I used W610i main and K550 FS in this phone. Many thanks!


lhwjud1, 
u can check all settings just by pressing this for SESM (Sony Ericsson Secret Menu): "-> * <- <- * <- *" or to be more precise, press (in standby mode) on ur phone next thing: "right" (on ur keypad) then "*" then "left" again "left" then "*" then "left" and when u press "*" at the end phone will automaticaly enter in SESM. U will found out in "Service info" all the info's u need.


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 7, 2008)

inemes said:


> lhwjud1,
> u can check all settings just by pressing this for SESM (Sony Ericsson Secret Menu): "-> * <- <- * <- *" or to be more precise, press (in standby mode) on ur phone next thing: "right" (on ur keypad) then "*" then "left" again "left" then "*" then "left" and when u press "*" at the end phone will automaticaly enter in SESM. U will found out in "Service info" all the info's u need.


 
Thanks inemes. I've just install Camdriver (Number1 2.93) and acoustics driver (w880) according to the front page info. Though, the acoustics info is not in the secret menu, am I right? How can we tell if the phone is installed with a particular version of acoustics driver?


----------



## w610iw610iw610i (Jan 7, 2008)

hi
i need to unlock my k550i--->w610i but im having problems patching if anyone can help?  

I've downloaded SEtool2lite 1.11, i have downloaded the quick access patch, i have all firmware tools, and i am following the tutorials that were posted on this thread.

I have already flashed my phone using xs to w610i with no problems and added the w880i acoustic files.

SEtool2 wont let me read gdfs or write the patches. 
My phone is identified by SEtool when i click the 'identify' button but then when i press 'read gdfs' it doesnt work.. The blue progress bar along the bottom just keeps going up, and when it reaches the top it starts again. This just keeps happening until i disconnect my phone   i dont get any errors or anything.

Can anyone lend any help, Please!  

also this is unrelated.. but does anyone know for sure if the w880i acoustic files actually have better sound? I didnt get a chance to play around much with the original w610i sound but when i use the w880i acoustic files there is a lot of hiss. The sound itself is quite good but when i compare it to my z710i sound (which isnt even walkman) the sound is just as good. I just expected to be better than my non-walkman phone!


----------



## Swifty (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for the great thread and great tutorial!
I'm trying to remove the simlock from my SE K550i... can anyone explain how to do this, or if its even possible using just the USB cable that comes with the phone - if there is a free method even better!!

By the way, the phone will (hopefully) be using the w610i firmware in around 20 minutes if that makes a difference for unlocking ?  

Many Thanks!


----------



## Hgetis (Jan 8, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hgetis we use w610i patches coz its a w610i firmware
> 
> btw did your speaker problem resolve ?? i always used w880 acoustics
> never used any loud acoustics .. coz i hate loud stuff !!
> ...


akshay my friend my greetings!
w610i patches... right... i thought so! I asked just to be sure!

my speaker problem resolved by upgrading something in phone's fw.. i don't know excactly what coz the technician at SE's service didn't tell me... He just said that fw wasn't recognizing my speaker and that there was NO hardware malfunction!

I think that i had ma_loud acoustics... Maybe sth went wrong with that stuff, certainly not with hardware... I'll try W880 acoustics next time.. who knows...!


----------



## w610iw610iw610i (Jan 8, 2008)

oops forget my previous post i just forgot to remove my battery and press C  

my k550i is now a W610i. Its unlocked, unbranded and im using the w880 sound files  

makes for one hell of a phone
thank you so much for the tutorial


----------



## walscher (Jan 8, 2008)

THANKS TO amxcs for the patch !!!!!!
Now my w610 is unlocked !!!!! 
But I am still not able to do what I want .....
I just wanted to add the *italian* language to my k550i.
So I first updated it to cid 52 and then flashed it up to a w610.
Then I learned my phone had a sim lock, ok with the setool2 it was not a problem (again thanks to amxcs for the patch) and today the last one the phone tells me:
"Configuration error. Please contact your network operator or service center"
What did I wrong???
I used only setool
1. Flashed main (W610_R6BC002_MAIN_GENERIC_NA_RED52.mbn) togheter with the files for the .vkp access (quick_access_W610_R6BC002.vkp)
2. Flashed the FS that supports the italian language (W610_R6BC002_FS_EUROPE_5_RED52.fbn)
3. Added (with _write script_) the costum pack for the italian language (W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_14_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_5.zip)
4. Added (with _write script_) the patch for the sim lock.
But when I try to start the phone, after the pin code it says:
"Configuration error. Please contact your network operator or service center"
Where is the error ??? what did I again wrong ?
Please help me, I begin to hate my se.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 8, 2008)

w610iw610iw610i: Can you explain how you removed the simlock from your k550 flashed with w610 ?
I am trying to do the same to mine, but I'm not sure how to!

Thanks


----------



## w610iw610iw610i (Jan 8, 2008)

Swifty said:


> w610iw610iw610i: Can you explain how you removed the simlock from your k550 flashed with w610 ?
> I am trying to do the same to mine, but I'm not sure how to!
> 
> Thanks


 
Okay, im not that technical though im really just compiling information i've read here and on other sites...  

First of all you need SETool2lite v1.11 - 
Download it here
*topse.ru/files/file5342.html

or here:
*rapidshare.com/files/80561870/setool2lite1.11www.se-tuning.net.rar.html

Oh and considering you've probably flashed before you'll probably have the usb flash drivers (if not you need to download them!)

So firstly using SEtool2lite you need to backup your gdfs (so if anything goes wrong you can recover your phone). To do this simply use the 'read gdfs' option.

then you need to apply a 'Quick Access Patch' using SEtool2lite. The program you need to create this patch is included with SEtool2lite (i think).

You'll also need your MAIN w610i firmware to create the patch - if you don't have that you can download it on the first page of this thread.

Use this video tutorial to show you how to apply the patch:
*www.4shared.com/file/33723959/909.....Planet_com.html 

don't forget like i did:
when you press 'write script' using SE Tool remember to remove the usb cable and battery, then reinsert the battery, hold c and insert the usb cable...

This takes about 15 minutes to complete, keep following the tutorial above.

Once the quick access patch is applied you can apply the unlocking patch. 

For this you need the code:

;w610-R6BC002
;Clear SP-Lock
;Remove SP-Lock
;(c) IronMaster
;(p) sunfire7 
+44140000
4ee75c: 30B5041C00231A1C111C1C2094F4 F0B505213A229BF44DFD0020F0BD

Copy all the above text into a notepad document. Click save, then click 'all files' in the drop down list. Name the file anything.vkp

Make sure its saved as a vkp file and not a .txt file!

Now follow this second tutorial which shows you how to apply the patch:
*www.4shared.com/file/33727881/a54.....ick_access.html

And i think thats it... Try it out and see if it works!
Sorry if i havent explained anything properly, i told you im not that good


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 8, 2008)

A couple of questions using the SE tool to unlock k550i@w610i.

1) Must it be w610-R6BC002 (main) and not other main, such as R1KG001?
2) FS and Main has to be of same version? Can I install something like w610-R6BC002 main and K550i-R1KG001 FS?
3) My phone is supposedly w610-R1KG001-main and k550-R1KG001-FS at the moment but nonetheless XS++ has always reported "Firmware Version: R6CA001". Which one is correct?

My apology for the stupid question but really appreciate if someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## semaj (Jan 8, 2008)

lhwjud1 said:


> A couple of questions using the SE tool to unlock k550i@w610i.
> 
> 1) Must it be w610-R6BC002 (main) and not other main, such as R1KG001?
> 2) FS and Main has to be of same version? Can I install something like w610-R6BC002 main and K550i-R1KG001 FS?
> ...


 
Yes you must use R6BC002 firmware... phone firmware should also be R6BC002... right now patching available if for this firmware...



walscher said:


> THANKS TO amxcs for the patch !!!!!!
> 
> Now my w610 is unlocked !!!!!
> 
> ...



Try to flash again the custom pack using xs++.... maybe this time it should work... if it does'nt then try a new custom pack... maybe your copy is corrupted...


----------



## Swifty (Jan 8, 2008)

w610iw610iw610i said:


> Okay, im not that technical though im really just compiling information i've read here and on other sites...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


 
INCREDIBLE!
This works brilliantly - I can now use my contract Sim in this phone!  

Thank you so much for posting up a guide, and thanks to all the clever people out there who make this type of thing possible!


----------



## him1976 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Mobile unlocking*

Hi
I have a SE K550i locked in Orange. I want to unlock it. Is there any free application/way available to do this?


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 8, 2008)

hey guys is there any patch/way to make the phonebook read from sim & phone at the same time? and is there any way to password protect the phone? you know like motorola s/w where you can lock certain apps or maybe nokia s/w when you lock the keypad you need a pass to unlock it... i am k550i@w610i CID51


----------



## him1976 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cant we just directly unlock a standard K550i? Is it mandatory that the phone needs to be K5501@W610i?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 8, 2008)

walsher ... to get rid of config error
just flashin cust pack .. looks like you forgot to flash a cust pack !! lol

this is not at all a big deal .. the config error !!

lets see if we can get hold of a k550i unlock patch .. then we can unlock k550i too !!

Italian language !!! you must use an FS which has Italian language !! also the cust pack for that FS ..!!!

CID51 patches .. i don't think the Russians will create .. sorry for the CID51 people !! i don't know how to create .. or else i would have helped

patches will keep coming from now on .. we just have to patch up .. like password protect .. !! etc

this page has got a unlock patch generator !! for all db2020 phones

*simox.5gbfree.com/site/news.php

download the unlock patch generator here ! this should work for all firmwares ! CID51 also
*simox.5gbfree.com/site/download.php?view.9


Nice to know that the w610i unlock patch is working !!

w610i thanks for the tutorial


----------



## walscher (Jan 8, 2008)

You'r right it was not so difficult !!! 
My mistake was that: instead of flashing the custom pack I used the "write script" button. 
But, now I have a real nice, cool, with the right language and unlocked W610
and this thanks only to this forum !!!!!!!!!  
You are all great!!!!  
Thanks a lot to akshay, hgetis, amxcs


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 8, 2008)

oh that's great .. finally your phone is working !! amazing !! now there is no stopping !! hv fun !!

an EROM Unlock done by TMS or a Shop Near you is a permanent unlock !! this patch unlock is a jump instruction 

so guys every time you reflash Main firmware remember to patch unlock again !!


----------



## amxcs (Jan 9, 2008)

My collection of 40 Flash menus+Themes 
*amxcs.headoff.com/folder_valery/se/Flash_menu_theme.rar


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

what makes this thread so popular?...gr8...!


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 9, 2008)

=( I hope somebody finds a way to unlock these new CID51 phones so we can enjoy the freedom or somebody teach us how to create patches for CID51 I would really enjoy password protection for my phone...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 9, 2008)

CID 51 Patch is there !!
i don't have CID51 Firmwares now !!

But download this program !! and it will create a CID51 Patch !! and follow the  tutorials posted by amxcs and w610i !! that setool can patch CID51 also because it says db2020 support !! so give it a try .. patching is just screwing the main !! if patching fails just a reflash of main fixes the phone !!
download from here
*simox.5gbfree.com/site/download.php?view.9



apacheman said:


> what makes this thread so popular?...gr8...!



i think its the tutorial !! the contributions made by the readers  !! and the support !!


----------



## wickedestman (Jan 9, 2008)

hi everyone... a_k_s_h_a_y might know me from se-nse. im just in here to say thanks for that EXCELLENT tutorial.. i guess the reason why its so famous is a result of the super job a_k_s_h_a_y did! lol i now see you jus wrote that response b4 me 

anyway... its great to see many users modding there w610 and k550 as happy as ever..

BTW there are patches available for the latest f/w R8BA024. i hope soon we will be seeing advanced patches from our russian brothers namely, menu multi-tasking and password protection and others. 

If anyone want help im here to help also  happy flashing.

P.S. does anyone else here use jdflasher?


----------



## gags987 (Jan 9, 2008)

*How 2*

I dont want to flash either my firmware software or my main. I just wanted to change my acoustics driver to xa_ma_loud.
Does somebody know what do i require to do that and how to?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 9, 2008)

you can ! its the same way as you do it in a k550i flashed to w610i
just don't flash main and fs ... rest everything is same !!


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> i think its the tutorial !! the contributions made by the readers  !! and the support !!


k550i is so popular, so many buyers? jeez...!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 9, 2008)

yes k550i is selling !!
its the best 2mp slim cam phone with good music . also v.good interface and hell of features .. same as in other high end SE phones !

its also selling because of this thread  .... !! LOL !


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 10, 2008)

m glad m k550i user.....jus remainin to flash it to w610i n customize it...woot
also listenin to music with ep-630 n wma format...its awesme in k550i


----------



## scream4u (Jan 10, 2008)

i have a question, is it possible, that someone could create a layout, so desktop in stanby mode would be completely clean? i mean  no anything, like getting rid on OP. logo.. it would be nice to get rid of anything


----------



## semaj (Jan 10, 2008)

scream4u said:


> i have a question, is it possible, that someone could create a layout, so desktop in stanby mode would be completely clean? i mean no anything, like getting rid on OP. logo.. it would be nice to get rid of anything


 
I have created a tut on how to edit the layout... its in this thread... page 25 post no. 495... do whatever you want with it.... if you like the items to disappear just replace the Y2 value to -10... If you have more questions just tell me...



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yes k550i is selling !!
> its the best 2mp slim cam phone with good music . also v.good interface and hell of features .. same as in other high end SE phones !
> 
> its also selling because of this thread  .... !! LOL !


 
HAHAHA.... I think so too...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 10, 2008)

yes operator logo tut is posted by semaj .. check out


----------



## rustic0_0174 (Jan 10, 2008)

Is there any patch to support MXE-60 accessory? That is the Xenon flash accessory of SE. Patch for K550@w610 R8ba024. Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## scream4u (Jan 10, 2008)

i'm havin a prob here.. i wanted to change the layout in my phone, but when i  connect it, as usual, it sends me message below, and after that nothing..

20:14:05| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...


*EDIT:*

i think that the problem is my phone port, where u connect all the cables, coz it  doesn't connect the charger.. and earphones play bad too... 
so i'm planning on takni' it to the service, mby they can replace it, without the whole motherboard.. and my speaker doesn't work neither, i went to italy this summer, and it fell in sea  but that's ok, it works fine, after flashing too.. 
so i hope they can change my shitty port


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 11, 2008)

i just want to make sure i do the right thing before i screw up my phone  i want to apply the patch for the setup wizard popup when you change simcard. If i do it will i lost all the info i had in my phone? games, pics, msg, etc?


----------



## tripiatrik (Jan 11, 2008)

hello to all
Great site lots of good info!!!
I have a k530i /I flashed it to w660i but the fs 
dosn't support hebrew language and now
I'm trying but without any seccess to ad hebrew language
to fs file.I extracted hebrew language  file from another fs file
(K800_R8BA024_FS_S_ASIA_LEVAN_RED52.fbn) but how can 
i mount this file to my FS file??? 
  how can i upload the language files  \TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\LANGUAGE\** here **

Thanks ahead

Andrei


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 11, 2008)

jmoncyo .. don't worry

scream4u ... nothing really .. don't worry flashing won't damage any hardware

hey Anderi .. wait i will find the firmwares and upload !! 2 days ??


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi there.
I've got a problem.I used the layout.xml from page 25 with the operator logo 
over the calls button.But ive got another line with it on the ordinary place.
With the original layout there are two lines with the operator logo but whatever layout i use the second line is always on the same place.
Can someone remove it?


----------



## tripiatrik (Jan 12, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hey Anderi .. wait i will find the firmwares and upload !! 2 days ??


Cool.
Thanks A k s h a y


----------



## a7med_el3ttar (Jan 12, 2008)

hi there,i have question plz.
i have a SE v630i and i wanna know can i use zoom in normal camera mode.by changing cam driver or somthing.plz help me
thanx in advance.


----------



## hahahari (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys I have a doubt...........I have done everything and now m custumising
....I downloaded the flash menus givien [from RS] now I dont find .thm for some themes where do I get them???

And is there anything to be modified for a w200??


----------



## semaj (Jan 12, 2008)

MaDDoGBG said:


> Hi there.
> I've got a problem.I used the layout.xml from page 25 with the operator logo
> over the calls button.But ive got another line with it on the ordinary place.
> With the original layout there are two lines with the operator logo but whatever layout i use the second line is always on the same place.
> Can someone remove it?


 

Try this...  tell me the result...

@akshay...  I have now k550@w610main & k550FS... walkman is working fine but skins won't work... after flashing skins on phone you can see only unknown characters in the skins list of the phone and is not working... does this mean that walkman skins only work in w610FS...  flash menus works perfectly....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2008)

Skins do work even if k550 FS ! i know one guy who has always been on w610 main and k550 FS.. his name is munish he has used walkman skins.

are all the skins failing ?? then its bad.. because some times in w610i FS it happens. after deleting some skins that's what happened to me quite a few time. may be delete again and try

just ensure that there are no problems with the xml file in the skin


----------



## semaj (Jan 12, 2008)

I got it to work now... my problem now is deleting the unwanted themes... xs++3.1 cannot delete the skins... what program are you using to delete them?


----------



## MaDDoGBG (Jan 12, 2008)

semaj said:


> Try this...  tell me the result...
> 
> @akshay...  I have now k550@w610main & k550FS... walkman is working fine but skins won't work... after flashing skins on phone you can see only unknown characters in the skins list of the phone and is not working... does this mean that walkman skins only work in w610FS...  flash menus works perfectly....




At last
It worked perfectly!
Thank you cery much


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2008)

best way to delete stuff from phone is Far Manger
Far Manger is much powerful from XS++ .. now its JDFLASHER !!

Download far manager ..! goto far manager tutorial .. the Far Manger Tutorial Link i have sent you via private message ! check out !!
don't worry that far manager tutorial has links for far manager

you can far manager to upload walkman skins

i always use farmanager to upload walkman skins !!


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Help! My K550i@W610i screen just keep flashing after the patch. What's wrong with the procedure?

----------------------------------------

Welcome to SEtool2 ( LITE edition ) v 1.11
supported DB2010/DB2012 CID49/50/51/52, DB2020 CID49/51/52
Loaded 51 flash descriptors

if you like LITE edition - please visit www.setool.net and buy FULL.

ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
PHONE IS RED RETAIL PRODUCT
FLASH CID detected:52
Speed:921600
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:35665701851592 CERT:RED
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED

Model:W610i
Brand:Sony Ericsson
MAPP CXC article: R6BC002     prgCXC1250750_TAIWAN_NA
MAPP CXC version: R6BC002
Language Package:TAIWAN
CDA article: CDA102763/4
CDA version: R2A
Default article: cxc1250755
Default version: R6BC002

Network LOCKED
Operator: 234-33

Elapsed:6 secs.


Welcome to SEtool2 ( LITE edition ) v 1.11
supported DB2010/DB2012 CID49/50/51/52, DB2020 CID49/51/52
Loaded 51 flash descriptors

if you like LITE edition - please visit www.setool.net and buy FULL.

ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
PHONE IS RED RETAIL PRODUCT
FLASH CID detected:52
Speed:921600
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:3566570185xxxx CERT:RED
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED
LDR:061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok

CID52 BYPASS PROCEDURE STARTED
Processing part1...
CSloader version:
070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
Processing part2...
Processing part3....
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:3566570185xxxx CERT:RED
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED
LDR:061201 1314 HANCXC1329129_DB2020_FLASHLOADER_R2A005
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok

REMOVE CABLE FROM PHONE
REMOVE BATTERY FROM PHONE, THEN INSERT IT BACK
THEN PRESS "READY"

HOLD "C" BUTTON AND ATTACH PHONE

CID52 BYPASS PROCEDURE FINISHED

ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
PHONE IS RED RETAIL PRODUCT
FLASH CID detected:52
Speed:921600
Trying to launch embedded bootloader...
INT LDRB2020_PRELOADER_FOR_SETOOL2
LDRB2020 LOADER FOR SETOOL2
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok
writing C:\Documents and Settings\mok\Desktop\Sony Ericson\New Folder\qamaker\W610I_TAIWAN_R6BC002_RED52.bin
CURRENT FLASH FILE CID:52
SSW uses complete hash, hash len is:9200
Will flash 460 blocks...
SSW loading returns:0
Going to execute VKP script....
Starting to process VKP patch script: C:\Documents and Settings\mok\Desktop\Sony Ericson\New Folder\qamaker\quick_access_W610_R6BC002.vkp
VKP script loaded OK. Lines: 1637
Patch structure created OK. Determining blocks to read...
New block #0000 added: $44140000
New block #0001 added: $45AC0000
Blocks selected OK. Reading blocks: 2
Blocks readed to memory OK. Checking contents...
Blocks patched OK. Start writing...
Block 0 written
Block 1 written
VKP script executed OK
Elapsed:868 secs.



Welcome to SEtool2 ( LITE edition ) v 1.11
supported DB2010/DB2012 CID49/50/51/52, DB2020 CID49/51/52
Loaded 51 flash descriptors

if you like LITE edition - please visit www.setool.net and buy FULL.

ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
PHONE IS RED RETAIL PRODUCT
FLASH CID detected:52
Speed:921600
Flash ID check:897E
Flash props sent ok
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:3566570185xxxx CERT:RED
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED

Model:W610i
Brand:Sony Ericsson
MAPP CXC article: R6BC002     prgCXC1250750_TAIWAN_NA
MAPP CXC version: R6BC002
Language Package:TAIWAN
CDA article: CDA102763/4
CDA version: R2A
Default article: cxc1250755
Default version: R6BC002

Network LOCKED
Operator: 234-33

Elapsed:5 secs.
Going to execute VKP script....
ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
PHONE IS RED RETAIL PRODUCT
FLASH CID detected:52
Speed:921600
Trying to launch embedded bootloader...
INT LDR:quick access patch by den_po
FLASH CID:52 COLOR:RED
OTP LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:3566570185xxxx CERT:RED
LDRB2020 LOADER FOR SETOOL2
Starting to process VKP patch script: C:\Documents and Settings\mok\Desktop\Sony Ericson\New Folder\unlock.vkp
VKP script loaded OK. Lines: 7
Patch structure created OK. Determining blocks to read...
New block #0000 added: $44600000
Blocks selected OK. Reading blocks: 1
Blocks readed to memory OK. Checking contents...
Blocks patched OK. Start writing...
Block 0 written
VKP script executed OK
Elapsed:37 secs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ well now in that case there is no way out !!!
You must Reflash FS and Main again !!

Or try to remove the patches that you applied !


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 12, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ well now in that case there is no way out !!!
> You must Reflash FS and Main again !!
> 
> Or try to remove the patches that you applied !


 
I've reflashed FS and Main and the phone comes back to life. However, I still got the same result for the 2nd time I tried to apply the patch. What can I do now to get the unlock patch work?


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 12, 2008)

the unlock patch posted means you can use any sim chip from any cell phone company?


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 12, 2008)

lhwjud1 said:


> I've reflashed FS and Main and the phone comes back to life. However, I still got the same result for the 2nd time I tried to apply the patch. What can I do now to get the unlock patch work?


 
Someone told me that it might be because I used a *.bin file instead of *.mbn file for the patch. Is there anyway to get around this as my MAIN file is in *.bin extension?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 12, 2008)

jmoncayo .. yes phone works with any sim

.bin ?? how come .. the files in hgetis are all .mbn !! it matter not much . . because content of the file matters with setool 2 lite .. only .mbn matter for XS++

so you say you are not able to patch phone properly ??

Retrace your steps ! thing's cant go wrong !!!!

hey can you tell me what's our firmware ?? TAIWAN ?? which language ?? i dint knew TAIWAN has a separate main like china honkkong


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

guys my website is up and running !!
Its got many updated tutorials !! you can check it out !! will be adding many more tutorials soon !!

now lets start off with patching w610i !! 
first go through the tutorials !! amxcs has already posted one !
you can also go through the tutorial at my website .. its much more detailed and explained .. all actions have been explained and phone safety has been take care of as always .. and have tried my best to remove ambiguity from it .. the video tutorials are provided .. also pictures have been provided !! !!


follow the patching tutorial here !!!!!
*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/patching/applying-patches-for-db2020-phone/

Also its important that you know how to extract a firmware !! learn it here !!
*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/others/extracting-an-fs/

Lets take up a patch now !!!

the one provided by amxcs !! 

```
;W610 SW-R6BC002
;Замена папки desktop
;/tpa/preset/system/desktop -> /usb/other/flash
;(c) Joker XT
+45000000
70B4A8: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
70B4E0: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
9BA590: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
9BA72C: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
A6236C: 2F007400700061002F007000720065007300650074002F00730079007300740065006D002F006400650073006B0074006F0070002F0066006C006100730068 2F007500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F0066006C006100730068002F0066006C0061007300680000000000000000000000000000000000000000
```
 
ok to apply this patch .. first extract the FS .. get the contents of Desktop folder and copy them to create a folder called "flash" in the "Other" folder in your phone ! copy the contents of Desktop folder from the extracted FS on your hard disk to phone memory using file transfer mode ! you must create the flash folder in other folder using file manager in when phone is on !

next time on to install flash menus just copy the swf files to the flash folder !! and bingo !! no need to use XS++

this is very nice patch ! it replaces create drv/acc in other folder in memory and place acoustics in acc folder !! you can place any acoustics in acc folder and to change acoustics .. just copy off other acoustics in this folder ! simple !! this is how all  patches that place the directories outside FS are applied !!

of course before applying the patch .. create the folders and place acoustics and then apply patch !!

```
;W610 SW-R6BC002
;Перенос папки acoustic
;ifs/settings/acoustic -> usb/other/drv/acc
;(C) Joker XT
;(p) polza
+44140000
17ECED0: 6900660073002F00730065007400740069006E00670073002F00610063006F00750073007400690063 7500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F006400720076002F0061006300630000000000000000
17ECEFE: 6900660073002F00730065007400740069006E00670073002F00610063006F00750073007400690063 7500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F006400720076002F0061006300630000000000000000
18652F6: 6900660073002F00730065007400740069006E00670073002F00610063006F00750073007400690063 7500730062002F006F0074006800650072002F006400720076002F0061006300630000000000000000
```

Lots of Patches here !! for *W610 SW-R6BC002 *EnglishRussian

For those on R8BA024 Russian English


----------



## lhwjud1 (Jan 13, 2008)

OK - I solved my problem and got the phone unlocked now.

1) The SETool2lite can handle *.bin or *.mbn file, not a problem.
2) Generate your own *.vpk file using the "SIM-Lock patch generator v1.5"
Down it here *simox.5gbfree.com/site/download.php?view.7

I had the problem because I used the vpk code from the previous post, and not the one generated by the SIM-lock patch generator. Obviously, MAIN file from different regions seems to yield different code in the vpk file.

HTH.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

oh i thought you were using correct patch !!
Simox patcher was posted here also  you missed it

yes as setool 2 lite does not see file extension .. it sees only file content.. so bin and mbn is ok ! happy patching !! now apply all other patches and hv fun !


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

tripiatrik
i got a link to w660 hebrew FS .. Contact back !! !!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

here is a patch that i ported !! i ported from R6BC002 to R8BA024 !!

i get lots of calls from airtel . this will help me a lot !! LOL .. 


```
;W610 R8BA024
;Белый список (Настройки-Вызовы-Упр.вызовами-Прием вызовов-Из списка), становится черным
;turn whitelist to blacklist
;(?) the_laser
;(p) akshay
+44140000
11B3C32: BF41 FF43
```

the R6BC006 version is here


```
;W610 R6BC002
;Белый список (Настройки-Вызовы-Упр.вызовами-Прием вызовов-Из списка), становится черным
;turn whitelist to blacklist
;(с) the_laser
;(p) Virusmater
+44140000
11AE562: BF41 FF43
```


I wanted to write a tutorial on porting of patches !! but my friend depeha has already done it .. and more over russians are fast they come up with patches soon .. port them very quickly from phone to phone !!

you guys can follow depeha tutorial if you are interested !!! !!

*CID 51 Users if you wanted a patch .. then check out the patches for R6BC002 and note it down we will port it to CID51 !
*


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 13, 2008)

akshay, I can't see my menu label on my clubpulse, breakbeat etc. on my desktop. help please


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL.. They don't have any menu labels at all .. many flash menus do not have menu label except for Walkman !!


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 13, 2008)

@akshay

hi
just wondering, when will patch for the shutter/camera cover be available

K550@W610


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2008)

well .. sorry to say !! i think mostly we can't have such a patch !! 
keep your fingers crossed .. who knows !!! but after researching into it .. i am find it its going to be tough .. after studying many patches !


----------



## semaj (Jan 14, 2008)

@ akshay...

Thanks for the tut (farmanager)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah sure .. i hope you liked the other tutorials too !!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 15, 2008)

well guys the method to add language actually works well
you must just delete the setting files first using FAR. LOL


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone knows where i can get chinese.t9 ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 15, 2008)

*www.topsony.com/forum/cmps_index.php?page=info_lenguaje

see that.. you must get an FS with chinese t9
which place you from
is that Chinese thing that important ??


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 15, 2008)

@akshayy

i'm from malaysia. its not that important, but before i flashed to w610, my k550 can type chinese when composing message. i checked and it was APAC.
but when i flashed to w610(APAC)i get all these - English - Indonesian - Malay - Philippine-Tagalog - Vietnamese - Chinese

the difference between before and now is i get indonesian and malay t9 but i cant type chinese at all. i can only view chinese on my phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 15, 2008)

so you are from malaysia .. i know that country
you will never need Chinese don't worry !!


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok. Thanks akhsay... But the menu label text appear on w550, not walkman only. So, ther's no way to make that menu label text appear...?By the way, thank for your tuto (flashing & patching), i love you all & i love my k550>w610 like my k750>w800 before. Sorry for my bed English, i'm an indonesian


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 16, 2008)

hmm i did not understand you. and w550 ?? 

you can have any text label for any element in any menu


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm Sorry akshay. I mean w550 can show label text perfectly above the clubpulse menu icon (original flash menu that's w550 haue) but when ? install to my k550>w610, i can see the text label. Just menu icon without label that's i can see


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 16, 2008)

hmm .. so i will hv to test it.
upload the flash menu..!! lets see

now wait .. the clubpulse flash menu that we have actually does not have labels .. labels have been removed.. infact in many flash menus labels have been removed

if you wanted that exact menu ml you can get it by extracting a w550 FS 

phew .. that was the problem.. so we don't have the original clubpulse flash menu..

coz i hv tested clubpulse flash menu.. its got no labels


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to test it. Maybe we have to edit that flash file. Is here someone with that skill...? However i like my cell appereance although without menu label. Akshay, do you have more patch. I need sysgfx patch. The FW is r6bc002


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 16, 2008)

forget editing flash .. adode flash won't even install on my computer and laptop LOL with 256 MB RAM. need to upgrade it. 

hey patching am really confused how to explain it up all
sys grafic patch is nothing but .. you apply lots of patches and then create graphics .. that it
put all folders outside fs and then easily add flash menu and walkman skins
also use the image tool to replace system graphics


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 16, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> so you are from malaysia .. i know that country
> you will never need Chinese don't worry !!



althought malaysia is a malay country, i'm not a malay.
i need chinese to occasionally to communicate with my other friends.
i can understand y u dun noe malaysia much, its coz malaysia not very famous.
lol


----------



## paarth (Jan 16, 2008)

*problem connecting W610i(aka K550i) to XS++......*

hello akshay...long time no hear(don't know if u remember me),i'd last posted on this forum some 5 months ago.....have been satisfactorily using the upgraded Monster CYBERWALK 550i sine then.
       recently i saw the upgrades on accoustics-the JPX pack and wanted to flash that in mmy phone,but my PC is now identifying my cell as W610i.I do not have the USB drivers for W610i
thus i think because of the above problem,XS++ is unable 2 connect with my phone,its giving error message every time-
ERROR:cannot open phone communication port.
         disconnected...unplug the phone
please advise and if possible/required can u help me get W610i drivers,i,ve googled a lot but to no avail...
       anyways,adios amigo....keep up the good work(R&D)


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: problem connecting W610i(aka K550i) to XS++......*

Use gordon's gate to reset your usb flash driver. If you even install usb flash dru, it will install automatically when you conect ur phone with XS++. Try it! May ur prob solved


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 17, 2008)

paarth .. install sues again and se pc suite ..!
then just connect phone once for file twice transfer

and once go for updating phone using sues.. that shld fix it.

or else our friend has given a new solution check it out.
if u install se pc suite .. it will install flash driver for any phone

*bikey77*
don't use XS++ 3.2


download a cust pack from hgetis collection..! if not available for your region... then ask for it..!
i shall creat one for you !!

connect phone ( usual process )
unzip the customization pack ( use the cust pack which goes with the FS of your choice or create one which is very easy )

you will find a folder named "tpa" in it

now in xs++ directory on PC, in the directory where u have xs++.exe create a new folder named "own_custpack"

copy the "tpa" folder into this "own_custpack" folder the path of custom files should be like own_custpack/tpa/preset/custom...

open xs++ and connect fone check only customize file system

now under phone model select 'Own Custpack'
under CDA and Region, select '/own_custpack'

now hit flash...
now in few seconds custom files will be added to your phone and done
Start your phone !! Wait for some time !!
you get config error if you don't flash in cust pack.. see this !


----------



## paarth (Jan 17, 2008)

*screw my destiny......thank u alll.*

thank u everyone for the solutions but i think my destiny is totally screwed.the 'FCKUING' SEUS Download link on Sony-ericsson is dead/frozen/useless(atleast from where i'm trying 2 access it).
   Can anyone please mail SEUS pack 2 me as an attachment-my email address is 'drab_pittt@yahoo.co.in'.
    My gratitudes in advance to anyone who may help me out with the SEUS pack or else it is simply not in my destiny to experience the sound of the JPX accu pack on my phone.
      adios amigo........


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 17, 2008)

hi a_k_s_h_a_y!
maybe you remember me? guy who couldn't upgrade cid51 to cid52?
ok! can you tell me what is the best accoustics (just your opinion) for our great cybermans

P.S. I flashed my phone 3 or 4 months ago and everything works great now (thanks to you). I think my cameras quality has decraised for little bit. I was used modded camdrivers but now im back to original k550 camdrivers because  I didnt  like modded one. I also have hpm75. everyone who think about to buy them BUY THEM (they are great).  Only I had  problem with them in first week I bought them - left earphone 's  sound was very low so I  take they back to shop. They  token  earphones. That all happened  in last week of  november.  Just yesterday I get new exemplares from them so I want the best accousticscan be so please help me akshay 

*SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH *


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 17, 2008)

yesi remember u . w880 acoustics are good !! i like them .... the best

if you want loud and hifi acoustics then you should try out xaero ma loud
and peters acoustics ...!!

download peters and see which you like ! 
 *www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=156540

*www.4shared.com/dir/4405956/dfd8d64b/sharing.html


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 18, 2008)

thankyou for advice
I think peters accoustics will be best for me


----------



## paarth (Jan 18, 2008)

amigo akshay and everyone else reading:
by hook and by crook i managed  2 hook up my phone with xs++ and report the following findings(might also b that someone may have already posted these facts):
1)The JPX acoustic pack is pure bull-crap..sounds even worst than low quality nokia phones-sound is very very loud but hardly possible to distinguish any sound from each other...Professor Akshay its better u remove that link and avoid any users from damaging their cell's speakers.
2)the cam driver links on the 1st page of 'Re: Tutorial: Flashing k550i to w610i !!' are fantastic.Pics r captured very fast as compared 2 my previous cam drivers-almost 3x to 4x times faster and the pictures seem 2 b more sharp(sorry i didn't think of capturing pics b4 flashing,the quality jump would have been evident 2 everyone then).Akshay,even though u have mentioned that 3 ppl damaged their cams in some way,updating 2 these new cam drivers is a risk worth taking at any and all costs.
      and thanx professor Akshay for the link 2 'Get rid of Operator logo',by the way i support the already mentioned fact that-original W880i acoustic files provide best sound quality and volume that is loud enough so as to not damage either the phone's speakers or the great sound quality.
......adios amigo.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 18, 2008)

jpx turned out pure crap.. i agree.. i tried it out .. it was sucky

after those 3 guys .. no one has reported dead cam module .. so its fault in their cam module ..!!

yeah hv fun.. get down to patching .. and upload lots of flash menu and skins and many other patches .. enjoy them...!! c ya !


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 19, 2008)

Try this. Balance Megabass & treble. I really like it 
*www.4shared.com/file/26849149/8a6cc82/w610_quality_megabass_acoustic.html


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ thnx a lot


----------



## amxcs (Jan 19, 2008)

*www.topse.ru/files/cat47.html

*www.topse.ru/templates/new/images/bl_mid_left.png Dmitogor v1.2 & Top SE


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

Dmitogor .. i hv tired it.. man its sucks for me..!!

is this the same thing again ??


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, does toshara & qwerty12 have acostic driv 4 db2020 (zapf)? They make alot acc driv but 4 db2010 phone (apf).


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

no they don't make acoustics for db2020 .. only for db2010


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 19, 2008)

Why? I like their acc. Now i use it on my k750>w800. All se phone have db2020 right now. Right?


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi akshayy

found out sumthin not in your tutorial
ability to add extra and more frames, clipart and funlayer
just use any softwares and upload to

tpa/preset/system/multimedia/pe/

I have a pack here which i found from other sites. Different sizes will work also.
nice!!now i have 76 frames. Try it out.
Akshayy pls add to ur first page tutorial.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

well not all se phones are db2020 ... qwerty acoustics work only on old se phones based on db2010 platform
k550 uses zapf not the apf used in db2010

hey fisher man thanks adding it. !!

added check out index
will add my site also

hey make tht folder public.....!! so all can access
nice blog !


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 19, 2008)

@akshay
its already public though.
tell me if still cant work.

just a thought
why dont u add the site for vkp pathes and how to use vkp patches?
tell me if u dun have it. i cant post it here.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

u mean tutorial on how to use VKP ?? i already put it up at my site 
i hv to put all vkp at one place.. i hv put all here

*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/patches.rar

tutorial also at se-nse !


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 19, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> u mean tutorial on how to use VKP ?? i already put it up at my site
> i hv to put all vkp at one place.. i hv put all here
> 
> *www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/patches.rar



ok then.i hope ppl will visit it.
VKP really extends the functionality of k550/w610


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi akshay for advice! i choosed w880 acoustics
now about patching! i read your tut *www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/tutorials/applying-patches-for-db2020-phone/ in your site and i wanted to ask - can i just make .vkp file and patch it with xs++ 3.1 ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 19, 2008)

no u can't .. u must use setool 2 lite .. there is no other way !!


----------



## jmoncayo (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey a_k_s_h_a_y could i apply those patches in my cid51 k550@w610 ??


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks!
that will be quiet hard but I try


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 20, 2008)

jmoncayo said:


> Hey a_k_s_h_a_y could i apply those patches in my cid51 k550@w610 ??



did  you try the unlock patch ??
first lets talk abt it..

later we will see abt others !!



kristaps194 said:


> thanks!
> that will be quiet hard but I try



don't worry. itz easy


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks for ypur tut!
patches are working!


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> no u can't .. u must use setool 2 lite .. there is no other way !!



u can also use FAR with jdflasher plugin.
i use it and it works fine.8)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 20, 2008)

^^ yes right !! i forgot ! infact JDflasher was first to allow db2020 patching..!! then came Setool 2 lite 1.11 !


----------



## TurtleBot (Jan 21, 2008)

HI!

ashkay..

i'd like to ask if.. how to add visualization..
i'd used the custpack method but..
the names of the visuals only appears. but the actual vualization doesn't..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2008)

^^ you must upload both files correctly for it to work

.avx files in 

\TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\multimedia\AV\

and the start image file in 

\TPA\PRESET\SYSTEM\multimedia\AV_DATA\


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 21, 2008)

hi akshay
if you you know can you tell which files in acoustic  packs  are for  loudspeaker  and which are for  earphones? i just want to mix w880 acoustics for loudspeaker and all other sounds and peter's acoustics v.2 for earphones
if somebody knows then PLEASE tell me


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 21, 2008)

farfeild files are for backspeaker


----------



## kristaps194 (Jan 21, 2008)

*big* thankyou


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Jan 22, 2008)

Guys.. What's program used to make or edit acoustic driver?


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 22, 2008)

@akshay

do u know what this patch does??
i dont understand the google translation

; W610 SW-R6BC002 
; The minimum period for transmitter 
; unlimited number of attempts 
; v. 2 
(c) IronMaster 
(p) Virusmater 
+44140000 
C7CDE2: 00780221 06200121 
C7D2DA: 0AD1 C046 
C7D2E1: D0 E0

;W610 SW-R6BC002
;Минимальный промежуток для автодозвона
;Количество попыток неограниченно
;v. 2
;(c) IronMaster
;(p) Virusmater
+44140000
C7CDE2: 00780221 06200121
C7D2DA: 0AD1 C046
C7D2E1: D0 E0


----------



## premkumar_sn (Jan 22, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> u mean tutorial on how to use VKP ?? i already put it up at my site
> i hv to put all vkp at one place.. i hv put all here
> 
> *www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/patches.rar
> ...



Is there any patch to reset the life timer in service menu of K550i converted to w610i.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 22, 2008)

to edit acoustics you must use hex editor and zapf files
this is how to do it.. 
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=9313

fisherman even i did not understand what that patch really does

premkumar ..i don't know.. hv to see


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 23, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> fisherman even i did not understand what that patch really does



if that's the case, can u test it out and see what it does?
i dont have the time to test it.
thx 8)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 23, 2008)

it takes only 2 minutes to apply patch ..!!
i tried .. i don't know what happened.. really.


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 23, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> it takes only 2 minutes to apply patch ..!!
> i tried .. i don't know what happened.. really.



i didn't mean i dont have time to apply patch.
i actually dont have time to solve, if anything goes wrong.


----------



## ajib46 (Jan 24, 2008)

hi akshayy..


Can my k550i flash with w910i main and w910i FS? 

you can get the Main and FS here:..

*www.mobilejunkies.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=171#cat


----------



## ajib46 (Jan 24, 2008)

ajib46 said:


> hi akshayy..
> 
> 
> Can my k550i flash with w910i main and w910i FS? or
> ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 24, 2008)

no u can't ... completely different chipsets
db2020 and db3150 .. won't work

phone will go dead for sure


----------



## semaj (Jan 30, 2008)

@ aks,

I saw some gfx patch for w610 firmware...
can w610 patch be used for k550i firmware?


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 30, 2008)

@semaj
can u post some gfx patches here?
thx


----------



## amxcs (Jan 30, 2008)

*akapu.wordpress.com/category/bd2020/patch/ but for R8BA024. Can download from *topse.ru/files/.


----------



## fisherman10 (Jan 30, 2008)

u all know where can i get more patches/gfx for R6BC002 besides from the russian site?


----------



## semaj (Jan 31, 2008)

fisherman10 said:


> u all know where can i get more patches/gfx for R6BC002 besides from the russian site?


 
*myforum.lasyk.net/showthread.php?t=38072

Note:  not all are for r6bc002... mostly are for the new firmware...


----------



## ages_devil (Feb 10, 2008)

finally i did it right. 
well, the first time there was too many problems, but thanks God this time everything was fine, thanks a_k_s_h_a_y 
but i wanna ask about sth, what's the point in flash menus, if there's no flash theme for it? for example, i got a flash menu called K550, and pit it in the phone, hoe can i ran it if i dont have a theme that works with it right, and called K550 theme? i found so many flash menus, but with no themes for them, so how can i run them?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 11, 2008)

no flash menus for k550 for sure
i think that's a flash menu that's got something to do with cybershot interface

flash menus won't work in k550 ..!!
you apply flash menus u need theme file .
in the same tutorial at first post i have given link to how to convert non flash theme to flash theme


----------



## ajib46 (Feb 13, 2008)

hi akshay...

can k550i housing change to w610i housing? if can, can you tell me how to?


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Feb 14, 2008)

I have edited some flash menu by my self. not so good but i think you have to try it... I also post this at lasyk forum


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 14, 2008)

^^^^ great work !! thanks a lot !


----------



## stinger05 (Feb 14, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ you must upload both files correctly for it to work
> 
> .avx files in
> 
> ...



akshay,

I upload the .avx files and start image on there proper locations. But the  problem is when you try to use the visualizations, the phone hangs. After that, you can't use any visualizations inside the phone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2008)

that sucks .. i got no idea why that happens man .. 
if there are settings file in and around those directory .. just delete them and try


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Feb 22, 2008)

I have made video tutorial to convert flash menu (230x320 to 176x220). here's the link
*www.4shared.com/file/38585968/eca9f58a/Mella_tut_1.html

and this one
*www.4shared.com/file/38580581/353269f6/Mella_Tut.html


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Feb 23, 2008)

akshay. my firmware is w610 R8BA024_FS_CENT_EUROPE_CID52. have try searching FS APAC 4 version that but not lucky. I want Indonesian language,so how to add language to my phone with that FS file. thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2008)

ok will download that FS and let u soon .. may be a week .. now its again internals at college

mean while there is a guide at se-nse 

*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=15565&mode=threaded&pid=168192


----------



## ajib46 (Feb 23, 2008)

akshay can k610/k618 flash to w660? and can k320 flash to w200?
please help me...


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, thnks. But i cant find 'setting' file on FS language dir. So whats next...


----------



## amxcs (Feb 23, 2008)

*209.85.135.104/translate_c?&u=*topse.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=29&page=71


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 24, 2008)

ajib46 said:


> akshay can k610/k618 flash to w660? and can k320 flash to w200?
> please help me...



yeah this is a list !!
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=21943

and the settings file . delete at sight in language folder .. should work


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is the link of video turtorial that i maded for resizing flash menu
*www.4shared.com/file/39073007/741c2618/mella_tut_3.html


----------



## yank (Mar 1, 2008)

hi thanks akshay and others for the amazing tut.
i just turned my k550 to a w610 combo.

though im using xs++ 3.0 i dont know how to put the custom files like acoustics and camdrivers in it can someone please mention the 
order of the folders and also are the custom changes , acoustics and camdrivers supposed to be in the same folder??


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 4, 2008)

I guys, i just wanted to know if there is someway now to upgrade locked cid51 phones to cid52. SEUS keeps saying firmware is the latest.
Anyone here tryied to apply patches to cid51 k550@w610 ? i got this error trying to apply the unlock patch. Well first i tried to apply the quick access patch. And i get this.

*i141.photobucket.com/albums/r61/jmoncayo_bucket/error.jpg

help please


----------



## yank (Mar 4, 2008)

is there any flash available for k770i need better acoustics and interface and camdrivers also


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 4, 2008)

pancanaka_bima !
Thanks for the video !

Yank ! for k770 you can use any zapf acoustics
camera drivers have to see .. no idea

no way to convert CID51 from CID52 .. though XS++ had a script .. but its not working !


----------



## yank (Mar 5, 2008)

what else do i have to put in the own custpack folder to flash into the phone . i am using xs++ 3.00 and the k770 is stock


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 5, 2008)

I havent tried  XS++ script i am gonna give it a try hope it helps.


Well finally tried XS++ v3.0 and it didnt work 



21:20:55| Attempting to open the interface...
21:20:55| 
21:20:55| TURN OFF PHONE!
21:20:55| Hold 'C' button on phone and connect phone NOW.
21:20:55| You have 30 seconds...
21:20:55| 
21:20:59| Baseband ID: 9900
21:20:59| DB2020
21:20:59| Protocol Version: 3.1
21:20:59| Warning: IMEI name does not match GDFS name (IMEI:K550 GDFS:W610)
21:20:59| ...using IMEI name
21:20:59| 
21:20:59| Profiling SEMC phone...
21:20:59| Baseband ID: DB2020
21:20:59| OTP CID: 51
21:20:59| EROM CID: 51
21:20:59| EROM Color: Red
21:20:59| IMEI: 35934601xxxxxx
21:20:59| Phone ID: K550
21:20:59| Network: AMERICA_2
21:20:59| CDA: CDA102568/107   R8A
21:20:59| Firmware Version: R1JD001
21:20:59| EROM: R3A016
21:20:59| Ready for operation!
21:21:08| 
21:21:08| Sending db2020_cid01_prodid_p3j.bin...
21:21:08| Applet ID: 070129 0950 NGUCXC1250330_DB2020_PRODUCTIONIDLOADER_P3J
21:21:08| This is a PRODUCTION_ID loader
21:21:08| 
21:21:08| Sending db2020_mem_patcher_cid51_r2a006.bin...
21:21:09| Applet ID: 061205 1523 HANCXC9876543210_DB2020_MEM_PATCHER_R2A006 0
21:21:09| This is a MEM_PATCHER loader
21:21:09| 
21:21:09| Sending db2020_red51_cs_r3a009.bin...
21:21:10| Applet ID: 070410 1557 HANCXC1250562_DB2020_CSLOADER_R3A009
21:21:10| This is a CHIPSELECT loader
21:21:11| Activating loader...
21:21:11| Activating GDFS...
21:21:25| This loader is UNLOCKED
21:21:25| Run GDFS-script...
21:21:25| GDFS-Script: Error (Couldn't open outputfile!)
21:21:25| GDFS operation was successful
21:21:27| Disconnected... Unplug the phone


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys I found a nokia forum where they use a nokia update software somthing like SEUS, and they found a way to make the program update the firmware even if it says "There is no software update for your device".
The thread is here, it is in spanish but what they do is change the product code, to some else, so the update software thinks it is able to update.
I was wondering if we could use something like this for making locked cid51 phones update to cid52.

greetz

PS: found the tut in english, it is well explained, hope it can help us unlock some phones. 

*forum2.mobile-review.com/showpost.php?p=489967&postcount=432


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is my 4shared folder.
*www.4shared.com/account/dir/5792682/d66308f0/sharing.html?rnd=5
Theres some edited flash menu and update for editing flash menu video tut. The video maded as answer for my lasyk friend. If he ask me, i made it... So, i think the tuto is continously. Just check it up


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 8, 2008)

now does that work ?? jmoncayo ??

pancanaka_bima !
thanks i was learning flash now its useful for me !

i am now adding your link to my Download Page ! it should get traffic !


----------



## fisherman10 (Mar 8, 2008)

hey!!akshay..
dun forget abt me.....
pls put my link for the extra frames to ur download page.
it can work on k800 and others also.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 8, 2008)

ok done ! hv fun !


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 8, 2008)

well what i read is that SEUS updates firmware according to phone IMEI, if there is a way to fool SEUS it should update the firmware, now the problem is I do not know if there is a way to create a fake IMEI for k550 and accomplish this task.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 9, 2008)

exactly
i have no idea how to do it !!


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 9, 2008)

ok i hope somebody finds the way to do it soon


----------



## prasannads (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial: Flashing k550i to w610i  ddd !!*

Better tutorial Here , visite *k550-to-w610.blogspot.com/
this is step by step easy guide


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks akshay!!!


----------



## fisherman10 (Mar 9, 2008)

@prasannads

that tutorial only provides the basic tutorial.
its doesnt show how to tweak and make ur phone better such as changing acoustics and camera driver. it doesnt show how to use flash wallpaper in walkman 2.0.
i still find akshay's tut better.


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with u fisherman10. Theres nothing except upgrading CID using SEUS and flashing FS/MAIN... Not complette. All we need for k550/w610 is here


----------



## prasannads (Mar 13, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yes cool.. until instructions don't do anything with XS++ .. just hold and wait..
> 
> keep fingers crossed...! hope you are lucky and u can upgrade to CID52




There is a tutorial abt XS++ and flashing k550 to w610..
*k550-to-w610.blogspot.com

You can download mobile firmwares for free..

thats cool too


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 18, 2008)

hey guys is there stereo bluetooth headphones for k550 ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah you can use any


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 19, 2008)

*www.cellxpo.com/itemdetail.asp?shopby=category&brand=ALL&model=ALL&cat=Bluetooth+Headset&itemno=S9

will that motorokr work?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 19, 2008)

shld work ! but i have not tested ! i heard it works but


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 20, 2008)

good time to save some money has come =)


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Mar 21, 2008)

Guys, Whats best k550>w610 camera driv for now..?


----------



## Musa92 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey akshay can u make me or find me a europe 2 FS for both the K550i and the w610i as i am not able to find one. also i flashed using europe 1 fs and cust pack and now an error message come up when i switch on my phone saying configuration error. Can u help me please


----------



## jmoncayo (Mar 24, 2008)

hey guys is it possible to watch .flv videos in the w610?


----------



## rizla01 (Mar 26, 2008)

I read that the Sony SEUS is updating to CID53 making changes impossible. 

How do we apply patches to a 550i CID52 DB2020?

Sorry if already posted in this HUGE thread but perhaps you could give me the answer or point me in the right direction.

NEED to change provider quick! 

Thanks


----------



## harrycool007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Akshay...  I don't know if you remember my last post in this topic but here I am again to ask you for another favor...  

My younger brother has a W800 whose sound in the music player is too low but loud at ringtones... Is there a sound driver for W800 that can increase it's sound in the music player... It would be really nice of you if you can please post a link to it...

I hope you can help me out...

Thanks......... Harry......


----------



## ryanaditya (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, does anybody have tutorial to change K550i housing with W610i housing? that would be great having K550i IMEI but W610i software in a W610i "clothes" with a blue backlight, ^^


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry guys ! i almost forgot this great place coz of soo much stress at college and work

all new phones are CID52 anyway
no flv for w610 .. simply not possible
use apf acoustics for w800 ! find then at usual places
no tutorial to do that w610 housing on a k550 .. but check out service manuals for that . one fellow has done it.. don't know where i had seen him


----------



## pancanaka_bima (Apr 13, 2008)

Akshay...
What's ELF/ELVES, is it like VKP patch or what? and how to use it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah just like VKP
here is the tutorial ... its not yet published for public
anyway read it from here... you can understand it

*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/pimping/elfpackelves/


----------



## rizla01 (Apr 14, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> yeah just like VKP
> here is the tutorial ... its not yet published for public
> anyway read it from here... you can understand it
> 
> *www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/?p=58


 

Sorry ASHKAY, LINK not working for me.

Riz.


----------



## Hgetis (Apr 17, 2008)

*ATTENTION: Need upload of W610_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.fbn*

Greetings from an old friend! 

As I informed today by 4shared.com, FS file (fbn) for Central Europe in version W610i R6BC002, has been damaged and cannot be recovered by them...

Furthermore, this FS has been downloaded from my repository many times (more than 1000++) and I have marked it as the most popular one!!

So, I believe I have helped too many people with this repository I am keeping active and alive and I will help more people in the future being all the files in good condition!

Please, *anyone who has this file W610_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.fbn* (W610i R6BC002 Central Europe FS) *and it is in good condition* (I mean working, not damaged/corrupted) *may upload it to this temporary repository of mine* (create a new folder there and upload it IN there), and I will archive it to the main repository for reference and download...

It will be much appreciated if u have the original compressed (rar) file...

Thank u in advance!!

Hgetis
Greece

_PS.
Akshayy my warmest greetings pale!!_


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 18, 2008)

hii hgetis
nice to see you back !! you seem to be invisible !!
thanks a lot for maintaining the hgetis collection very nicely !! since a long time !

and here is the ELVES tutorial !
*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/pimping/elfpackelves/

and latest ELF pack for w610 R6BC002 Download it
*dl.getdropbox.com/u/4218/SE Stuff/ElfPack_w610_bc002.zip


i got that firmware... will get someone to upload it..... as i hv monthly bandwidth  limitation with my connection !! 
mean while here is a direct link to that FS

*www.sek750.extra.hu/letoltes/Firmware/W610/R6BC002/FS/W610_R6BC002_FS_CENT_EUROPE_RED52.rar


----------



## Hgetis (Apr 18, 2008)

*HgetisGuard-ReportBadFiles (at) yahoo.com*

nice hearing from you my friend!

I have been out for a long time now due to obligation coming out from work and personal life!.. u know what i mean!

Many thanx for the FS and for the GREAT tutor and site of yours!!

*Central Europe R6BC002 W610i FS is up and working as the Europe 5 too!

*Please anyone who tries to download files from my collection and they are damaged may communicate with me at _*HgetisGuard-ReportBadFiles* (at) *yahoo.com*_


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 19, 2008)

hii ! nice email id ! lol !
thankx !


----------



## Hgetis (Apr 21, 2008)

*HgetisGuard-ReportBadFiles (at) yahoo.com*



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hii ! nice email id ! lol !
> thankx !


yeah! I know... it's simpler to remember and write it down in case it is needed!

It's a secondary yahoo mail account created by Address Guard feature of my primary yahoo mail account!

Nice, easy and secure!

*Awaiting feedback about uploaded files in my collection!*

once more:* HgetisGuard-ReportBadFiles (at) yahoo.com*


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks again !


----------



## jmoncayo (Apr 25, 2008)

hi guys, after some time i was just wondering if there is already a way to upgrade locked cid51 cellphones to cid52. My IMEI starts with 3593......


----------



## donce258 (May 7, 2008)

hi guys!

i bought few days ago k550 ant now find out that cid53 is inside  is it imposible to do somthing or not? sry for broken english


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2008)

no you can flash it to W610 ! Using JDflasher....!!

you can do all customization. expect patching/unlocking


----------



## donce258 (May 7, 2008)

i'll try something to do, but its hard for me with such things 

but thanks 

edit: i have flashed sucesfully but i where i could find w610 R6BC002 FS BALTIC RED53? and custpack for it?
what happens if i whrite another region fs?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 19, 2008)

@a_k_s_h_a_y
hi, im trying to flash my frend's K550i
he used to run update thru his mobile and now his s/w version is
CXC1250669 with R8BA024

SEUS says its the latest one....how to make it a CID53, so that i can start flashing it with 610i main and FS.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2008)

what are you gone mad ?
you can't flash CID53 easily.
CID52 is the best.
you can check out the updated tutorial at my site 

Don't updated using SEUS.
if you updated and find out that its CID53, no problem use JDflasher. It supports CID53 flashing.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 29, 2008)

so, there is nothin that i can do with the cxc1250669?
plz help yaar.
i cant find ny info on this cxc1 nywhere
or how to flash the firmware to CID52?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2008)

just download XS++ 3.1
and install usb flash drivers
then connect phone to XS++ 3.1
if its CID53 it will say not supported
else its CID52 for sure.
follow tutorial and falsh it.


----------



## nihilista123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi guys
I'm trying to flash my k550, but XS++ wont connect to it. It says "Error: Cannot open phone communication port".
Now, does that mean I have CID53 in it? Or am I just doing something wrong 
Is there any way to chceck if I have CID53?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 7, 2008)

not at all
you need to install USB flash drivers.


----------



## nihilista123 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for a quick reply!
It works now and I flashed it, but now I have another problem - when I turn on my phone it says "Insert correct SIM card" :/

It had simlock when i bought it, but then it was unlocked... does it mean I have simlock again? What can I do about it?

EDIT: oh, nevermind. I found the answer already. In case anyone else needs this:
*www.akshayy.com/sonyericsson/tutorials/unlock-db2020-se-phones/


----------



## mauzao (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Fresh Links!!*

Could you insert the w610i custom pack Europe1, i cannot download it.
The link 
"*www.4shared.com/file/26443579/3cfd1782/W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_10_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_1.html" solves to "This file is no longer available because it's identical to file banned because of claim. "
Thks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 13, 2008)

well you can download the same from this website
*forums.se-nse.net
and also form 
*seusers.com

i don't have it !


----------



## mauzao (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anywhone knows where i can find this custom pack, W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_10_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_1?
I need the portuguese language, in *seusers.com i have to pay 5 euros!
In *forums.se-nse.net they don't have it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 25, 2008)

you can use any GENERIC Europe 1.
not necessary that one only.

there are software to create one too.

else in XS++ you can choose any db2020 phone name instead of custpack and use a EUROPE 1 CDA


----------



## king-org (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello!
I wanna thank you all for this! Specially to akshayy 
Only with reading in this Forum i flashed my k550i successfully to a w610i
Some information:
flash cable drivers gg-setup
cid:51 to cid:52 //With XS++ 3.1 automatically
Main,FS and Custom[Europe3(German)]//XS++ 3.1 too

thanks again to all who wrote here it helped!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 6, 2008)

good
this thread lives on. LOL


----------



## stinger05 (Sep 6, 2008)

akshay,

I updated my phone k550i using seus, that was flashed from w660i. After the phone boot it says configuration error. Any further advised. I've done it because I want to put back the phone to its original software. Thank you...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 6, 2008)

k550 should be flashed to w610
and why did you update with SEUS.
now you need to use Jdflasher to reflash full to w610i

using xs++ find out what CID it is now. just to know. hope its 52.
if its CID53 we need to use Jdflasher for MAIN+FS+ CDA/Custpack reflash.


----------



## stinger05 (Sep 6, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> k550 should be flashed to w610
> and why did you update with SEUS.
> now you need to use Jdflasher to reflash full to w610i
> 
> ...



It is now, CID53. can i re-flash k550i custpack?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 7, 2008)

yes you can use any custpack


----------



## stinger05 (Sep 13, 2008)

akshay,

Is there any chance or way to restore gdfs in CID53 phones?


----------



## sidaddict (Sep 24, 2008)

Hii Akshay im going to revert back my k550i but i cant find working links for k550i main and fs...........

and one more thing do i need custpack also for reverting back to k550i...............

or just flashing main and fs will do it........


----------



## Captain Jack (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi akshay,

I have a W610i R1JD001 CID52 (I think) and would like the "blacklist" patch put on it. Could you port this patch over? 

Thanks

CJ


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 30, 2008)

Stinger
well you can restore gdfs using phonexs.. soon coming for windows.

sorry for late reply..! 

CJ !
hmmm i got a better idea. flash your phone with R6BC002 instead. its just the same as flashing k550. but use R6BC002 firmware..

many patches are availble for R6BC002 !!
i can't port now... as i am busy
but i think there were tools to port patches from firmwares to firmwares... please just check out on se-nse !!


----------



## fysai22 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey a_s_h_a_y! i need ur help.. i already flashed my k550 to w610..  i cant use the camera.. whenever i try to open it. it says "another application is running. close it, and then start the camera.." what will i do?.. do i have to flashed it back to k550? i cant open the link of k550 main.. plz help me..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2008)

no reflash again. use different fs and cda and main.
better to use R6BC002


----------



## scream4u (Oct 7, 2008)

fysai22 said:


> hey a_s_h_a_y! i need ur help.. i already flashed my k550 to w610.. i cant use the camera.. whenever i try to open it. it says "another application is running. close it, and then start the camera.." what will i do?.. do i have to flashed it back to k550? i cant open the link of k550 main.. plz help me..


 

hey dude, just change the camdriver, it should fix the problem, i had the same thing with k610i, and if that doesn't help, take akshay's advice.
good luck


----------



## joaoameixa (Oct 25, 2008)

hello guys... i need custom pack *www.4shared.com/file/26443579/3cfd1782/W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_10_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_1.html this (europe1) but i cant download :S where i can download? thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 25, 2008)

hmmmm
you can search for that in google search
you should search this
*mirko esnips*

then go to esnips mirko folder and download from there.


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 18, 2008)

this is the XS++ log of my phone :




> 00:13:42| XS++ v3.1 (Darwin) Ready !
> 00:13:42| Executed on Microsoft Windows XP
> 00:13:58|
> 00:13:58| Attempting to open the interface...
> ...





i can't back up my GDFS, what seems to be the problem??
should  I use JDFlasher?
what firmware should i use to flash it ??
im kinda new to flashing....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 18, 2008)

you should use CID53 Firmwares.
Don't use 52 firmwares. becareful

we have a tutorial for jdflasher, just google search it.
Also no need to backup gdfs. 

btw your phone is CID53 as you can see.
next version of XS++ will support CID53 all operations.
it should come soon now


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 19, 2008)

oh....thanks man. also, which custom pack should i use?? (I live in india, pune) 
also, how do i select a compatible firmware?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 20, 2008)

select any FS and Main and cda, does not matter since you send all SMS in English alphabets.


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 20, 2008)

right-o thanks buddy.


----------



## Sotiris (Nov 24, 2008)

hallo i'm new here... i have a prob my phone was updated to cid53 and xs doesn't support it... what to do???? (i want to flash my k550i to w610 very badly)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 24, 2008)

you can use jdflasher. it will work. you need cid53 firmwares
you can get at iprotebe or topse.ru
be careful about languages, the FS that you get may not have it.
also you can get more FS at seusers.com

then just google search jdflasher tutorial


----------



## Sotiris (Nov 24, 2008)

and what sould i do with jdflasher??? (i'm a noobie at flashing, sorry for asking again an again)


----------



## mangeh (Nov 27, 2008)

Can anyone link/make me a FS with swedish language and t9 ? Have tried almost everything but nothing seems to work.
Got a K550 phone


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 28, 2008)

Sotiris said:


> and what sould i do with jdflasher??? (i'm a noobie at flashing, sorry for asking again an again)


this will help you....
*forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=23228

thats what i used to flash my CID 53 K550i....


----------



## Sotiris (Dec 1, 2008)

thnk u very much mate!!!


----------



## dope (Dec 14, 2008)

dude  .. i dont know wtf .. after i start my phone i get the message "insert the correct SIM " ... can somebody plz help me ?

nwm i got it ... thx btw !


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 14, 2008)

oh you should unlock it. 
i hope its CID52
don't for good update the phone via SEUS.


----------



## naurits (Jan 8, 2009)

what i have to do if my mobil says - INSERT CORECT SIM?? ;(


----------



## prasannads (Jan 12, 2009)

you better visite *se-funclub.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-install-flash-themes-using-xs.html and read step 4.

good luck


----------



## tsnany115 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everyone. Nice to meet you all.
 laser liposuction before and after pictures cost find pictures of a laser liposuction from before and after the treatment laser liposuction before and after pictures cost


----------



## souravdey1984 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice Tutorial...

I have used 'sms it' for backing up my Inbox... Now i am having my display draining away within 5-30 sec. only white screen remains... All other are working fine... Even Display light is working... after 30 sec leaving it untouched...pressing a key..gives another 5-30 sec display.....
What Could be the problem... could it be GDFS error.. because "sms it" shows... some logs as the xs++ dose.... now it can't back up sms from phone memory any more... I have used SEUS.....but nothing changes...
or a problem of LCD connector? Or any other? PLZ HELP


----------



## mauzao (Nov 6, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> you can use any GENERIC Europe 1.
> not necessary that one only.
> 
> there are software to create one too.
> ...



I need Cust pack W610i_HB1-06_Gen_CDA102568_10_R8A_GENERIC_EUROPE_1 and FS W610_R6BC002_FS_EUROPE_1_RED52, because i nedd the T9 language in Portuguese.
Can anyone help me?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 6, 2009)

search in 4shared.com
or get from topsony.com or seusers.com


----------



## santana1434 (May 4, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I have got new google phone and i need an elegant skin for it. So please suggest me a website that provides good skins for google cell phones.

Google phone skins

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

Hi everyone.
I have got new google phone and i need an elegant skin for it. So please suggest me a website that provides good skins for google cell phones.

Google phone skins


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 9, 2010)

can i do this for NAITE?


----------



## bima (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks 4 Tutorial.........


----------

